# Eccomi qua



## Disastro (23 Gennaio 2018)

Leggo da giorni le vostre storie, tutte diverse ma tutte così tristemente piene di dolore.
Nello stato confusionale in cui ci si ritrova dopo che la “bomba” del tradimento scoppia nella tua vita, mi fanno riflettere, mi fanno sentire meno sola, mi danno anche una certa speranza.
Difficile raccontare la propria storia quando la ferita sanguina ancora...
Ho tradito.
Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e due figli l’ho tradito.
Perché? 
Perché credevo di non amarlo più.
Perché la mia vita mi stava stretta.
Perché ero insoddisfatta, probabilmente più di me che di lui.
Perché tanti sogni e tante aspettative non si realizzavano.
Perché mi mancavano le emozioni.
Perché lui era ormai diventato la colpa di tutto.
Perché sono una stupida!

Ho capito quasi subito l’enorme errore e ho provato a tornare indietro.
Per un certo periodo, seppur con molta sofferenza, ho sperato anche di esserci riuscita o comunque di avere una seconda possibilità...
Le cose però anziché migliorare continuavano a peggiorare: sempre più lontano, giorno dopo giorno, con la testa e con i fatti.
Dice che ormai è asettico, cinico, disincantato e disilluso.
Che mai potrà tornare ad essere emotivamente e sentimentalmente coinvolto. 
Nol lo vuole e neanche gli viene.
Ho provato ad aspettare credendo che fosse paura ma ... ora penso che più semplicemente abbia smesso di amarmi.
E con questo devo fare i conti!
Me la sono cercata, certo, ma non fa meno male.


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2018)

Non si capisce bene... il tradimento è stato scoperto?


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non si capisce bene... il tradimento è stato scoperto?


A naso direi di si


----------



## eagle (23 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Leggo da giorni le vostre storie, tutte diverse ma tutte così tristemente piene di dolore.
> Nello stato confusionale in cui ci si ritrova dopo che la “bomba” del tradimento scoppia nella tua vita, mi fanno riflettere, mi fanno sentire meno sola, mi danno anche una certa speranza.
> Difficile raccontare la propria storia quando la ferita sanguina ancora...
> Ho tradito.
> ...


Non correre... ci vuole tempo. Puoi darci qualche dettaglio in più, per esempio da quanto è successo?


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> A naso direi di si


Poteva anche essere un suo percorso interiore per cercare di recuperare il rapporto con il marito..

comunque non ho ben compreso quando dice che “ha capito quasi subito l’enorme errore”...

Se il _subito _staperappena tradito, allora l’essere stata scoperta è sfiga magna... 

ma se si riferisce al momento in cui è stata scoperta, beh....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Gennaio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> A naso direi di si


Secondo quel che ho intuito io, mi sa che ha liberamente confessato


----------



## Disastro (23 Gennaio 2018)

Cerco di raccontare più dettagliatamente, anche se ripeto che costa molta fatica anche solo ripensarci.
Ho tradito, una volta, e sono stata scoperta .
Forse lo volevo ! intendo inconsciamente volevo essere scoperta?puo’ essere!
Non mi importava molto... non mi sentivo più nel matrimonio. Per me era finito. Certo avrei dovuto essere più onesta, dire come stavano le cose, ma chi ci si è trovato penso possa capire quanto è difficile ammetterlo, anche a se stessi, e quanto tempo sia necessario per poterlo accettare.
Non è una giustificazione, non ne ho e non me ne voglio dare.
È solo quello che mi è successo.
Una volta scoperto siamo comunque rimasti insieme, chi per una ragione, chi per altre.
Io però, nonostante volessi provarci, continuavo a pensare che non me la sentivo più e così, dopo qualche mese, ho messo la parola fine.
All’inizio sono stata bene, mi sentivo liberata, con u futuro incerto e tutto da riscrivere ma pronta a farlo.
Ho rivisto l’uomo con cui mesi prima avevo tradito e abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci.
Ho creduto anche che fosse amore.
La verità è che di punto in bianco tutto, da parte mia, si è dissolto come una bolla di sapone.
Mio marito ha iniziato una nuova vita, diceva di stare bene, di frequentare altre persone e io... sono come impazzita!!!
Lo rivolevo a tutti i costi! Non mi davo e non gli davo pace.
Ho chiuso immediatamente ogni rapporto con l altro e ho fatto di tutto per provare a ricostruire un nuovo futuro con mio marito.
Questo succedeva due anni fa.
Piano piano, con grande sofferenza ma anche col cuore in mano da parte di tutti e due, ci siamo riavvicinati.
Ho creduto davvero che avremmo potuto farcela.
Poi mia mamma purtroppo si e’ ammalata e io per diversi mesi sono stata travolta da questo nuovo immenso dolore e forse non ho notato che la distanza, da parte di mio marito, aumentava.
Poi lei, lo scorso agosto, è venuta a mancare e li mi sono accorta davvero del vuoto, della solitudine... non solo non c’era più lei, ma la realtà è che non c’era più neanche mio marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2018)

Senti, anni luce lontano da ogni tipo di giudizio ma mi serve un dato per capire se sei una pazza sciroccata oppure una che ha dovuto gestire troppe cose. Mi dai un po' di tempistiche? Nel senso che il tuo racconto copre mesi, anni o settimane?
Grazie


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2018)

direi che stiamo ragionando in termini di anni


----------



## Disastro (23 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, anni luce lontano da ogni tipo di giudizio ma mi serve un dato per capire se sei una pazza sciroccata oppure una che ha dovuto gestire troppe cose. Mi dai un po' di tempistiche? Nel senso che il tuo racconto copre mesi, anni o settimane?
> Grazie


Settembre ‘15: tradimento e istantanea scoperta
Restiamo insieme fino a gennaio ‘16 quando lo lascio
Meta’febbraio torno già sui miei passi
Qualche mese e sembra volerci almeno provare
Andiamo avanti tra alti e bassi fino a un mese fa quando prendo consapevolezza che non solo non si va avanti ma che forse è solo tempo perso e realizzo che da parte sua non c’ è probabilmente più nulla da salvare
Cosi non va
E metto ri nuovo un punto, quello finale
Non lo sento da un mese


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Settembre ‘15: tradimento e istantanea scoperta
> Restiamo insieme fino a gennaio ‘16 quando lo lascio
> Meta’febbraio torno già sui miei passi
> Qualche mese e sembra volerci almeno provare
> ...


Non si capisce quando parli del marito e quando parli dell'amante.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Settembre ‘15: tradimento e istantanea scoperta
> Restiamo insieme fino a gennaio ‘16 quando lo lascio
> Meta’febbraio torno già sui miei passi
> Qualche mese e sembra volerci almeno provare
> ...


c'era una volta un coniglietto bianchissimo e bellissimo. soffice dal pelo lungo. Una volta dopo una lunga passeggiata incontrò un tasso vicino al fiume. Gli chiese: "Ciao, per caso vuoi attraversare il fiume con me? io lo guaderei anche da solo ma ho paura ed un po' di compagnia non può che farmi bene, inoltre nel caso avessi bisogno di aiuto posso contare su di te".
Il tasso accettò, guadarono il fiume, ma quando arrivarono dall'altra parte il tasso disse al coniglio "Ehi..ma quella che si trova nell'altra sponda non è la tua sacca da viaggio?" ..
"sì..mi riaccompagni dall'altra parte a recuperarla?"
"no, ti ho già aiutato abbastanza".
Il tasso si allontanò, il coniglio rimase invece a fissare la sacca dall'altra parte per ore. La fissò giorni, poi settimane, poi mesi e senza mai nutrirsi. Stanco ed avvilito non rispose a decine, centinaia di animaletti che passando di lì si offrirono di aiutarlo. Qualcuno gli propose di attraversare e poi lanciargli la sacca. Mal nutrito e tremante il coniglio non replicava. Lo presero per matto, su quella sponda del fiume, gli costruirono un riparo di fortuna e gli portarono un po' di cibo, di tanto in tanto. 
Qualcuno gli voleva anche bene, di sincero affetto. Rimase a fissare la sacca sgualcita a pochi metri di distanza oltre lo scorrere del rigagnolo fino alla fine dei suoi giorni.


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Settembre ‘15: tradimento e istantanea scoperta
> Restiamo insieme fino a gennaio ‘16 quando lo lascio
> Meta’febbraio torno già sui miei passi
> Qualche mese e sembra volerci almeno provare
> ...


Purtroppo le tempistiche del tradimento con effetti collaterali annessi sono questioni che si protraggono per periodi ben più ampi di quelli che hanno coinvolto te e tuo marito.

Inoltre, dopo il tradimento, hai rincarato la dose anche mollandolo con tanto di dichiarazione di disamore. Comprendo che gli ultimi due anni siano stati difficili per entrambi, ma questi casini non li risolvi con poco. Non fosse altro che a volte manco li risolvi. Qual'è che fosse il tuo caso non si può saperlo, ma penso che da parte tua era necessaria più pazienza e impegno. Poi, ovvio, se si suoi occhi sei scaduta non c'è nulla che tu possa fare.

Io penso che te la sei giocata male. Prima per averlo reso un capro espiatorio alla mercé dei tuoi malesseri, e successivamente, "dopo" il macello, per essere andati ad impelagarvi con tutto fuorché il bisogno di riavvicinamento necessario.

Immagino che, una volta ravveduta, tu abbia tentato seriamente di ricostruire, pertanto credo che il grosso delle difficoltà sia dovuto alle difficoltà di lui. Difficile poter dire cosa potrebbe accadere, fatto sta che le sue divagazioni ora non lo aiutano a riprendersi è potrebbero allontanarlo per sempre.


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1858698 ha detto:
			
		

> c'era una volta un coniglietto bianchissimo e bellissimo. soffice dal pelo lungo. Una volta dopo una lunga passeggiata incontrò un tasso vicino al fiume. Gli chiese: "Ciao, per caso vuoi attraversare il fiume con me? io lo guaderei anche da solo ma ho paura ed un po' di compagnia non può che farmi bene, inoltre nel caso avessi bisogno di aiuto posso contare su di te".
> Il tasso accettò, guadarono il fiume, ma quando arrivarono dall'altra parte il tasso disse al coniglio "Ehi..ma quella che si trova nell'altra sponda non è la tua sacca da viaggio?" ..
> "sì..mi riaccompagni dall'altra parte a recuperarla?"
> "no, ti ho già aiutato abbastanza".
> ...


Metafora cruda ma esplicativa
A me però non interessa la “sacca”, ma il “tasso”!
Spero di non fare la fine del coniglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Settembre ‘15: tradimento e istantanea scoperta
> Restiamo insieme fino a gennaio ‘16 quando lo lascio
> Meta’febbraio torno già sui miei passi
> Qualche mese e sembra volerci almeno provare
> ...


Vabbè messa così manco è tradimento. Razionalizza il fallimento del tuo rapporto di coppia, magari facendoti dare una mano se non ce la fai da sola. Stai incastrata in un loop. I soggetti esterni sono soltanto pareti.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1858698 ha detto:
			
		

> c'era una volta un coniglietto bianchissimo e bellissimo. soffice dal pelo lungo. Una volta dopo una lunga passeggiata incontrò un tasso vicino al fiume. Gli chiese: "Ciao, per caso vuoi attraversare il fiume con me? io lo guaderei anche da solo ma ho paura ed un po' di compagnia non può che farmi bene, inoltre nel caso avessi bisogno di aiuto posso contare su di te".
> Il tasso accettò, guadarono il fiume, ma quando arrivarono dall'altra parte il tasso disse al coniglio "Ehi..ma quella che si trova nell'altra sponda non è la tua sacca da viaggio?" ..
> "sì..mi riaccompagni dall'altra parte a recuperarla?"
> "no, ti ho già aiutato abbastanza".
> ...


E Adesso vienimi a dire che non è mai passata una volpe per tutto quel tempo:carneval:


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo le tempistiche del tradimento con effetti collaterali annessi sono questioni che si protraggono per periodi ben più ampi di quelli che hanno coinvolto te e tuo marito.
> 
> Inoltre, dopo il tradimento, hai rincarato la dose anche mollandolo con tanto di dichiarazione di disamore. Comprendo che gli ultimi due anni siano stati difficili per entrambi, ma questi casini non li risolvi con poco. Non fosse altro che a volte manco li risolvi. Qual'è che fosse il tuo caso non si può saperlo, ma penso che da parte tua era necessaria più pazienza e impegno. Poi, ovvio, se si suoi occhi sei scaduta non c'è nulla che tu possa fare.
> 
> ...


Credo sia proprio così.
Sono convinta che, per chi lo vuole davvero, ricostruire o costruire ex-novo non sia impossibile. Ma serve molto impegno da entrambe le parti ed essere assolutamente convinti che ne valga la pena.
Da parte di mio marito mancano entrambi i presupposti.
Io sicuramente ho gestito male il pre-, il durante e anche il -post,  del resto se non avessi mai sbagliato non mi troverei qui, ma per tornare alla metafora sopra citata, penso che mio marito non abbia mai neanche tentato di aiutarmi a trasportare la sacca dall’altra parte del fiume...


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè messa così manco è tradimento. Razionalizza il fallimento del tuo rapporto di coppia, magari facendoti dare una mano se non ce la fai da sola. Stai incastrata in un loop. I soggetti esterni sono soltanto pareti.


È tradimento, sporco, meschino e infame come tutti i tradimenti, che durino 1 ora o tutta la vita!
Sono sempre stata la prima ad essere intransigente in questo senso ed ora che mi ci sono trovata dentro con tutte le scarpe, non ho cambiato idea, non si giustifica in nessun modo e io non cerco l’assoluzione. 
Solo adesso, diversamente da prima, posso provare almeno a trovarne le motivazioni, che non cambiano probabilmente la sostanza della cosa ma mettono le basi per cercare quel cambiamento necessario a ripartire, da soli o in coppia.

Su una cosa hai perfettamente ragione: i soggetti esterni sono pareti... ma pareti pesanti che crollano e finiscono per schiacciarti, forse perché in certi momenti sono l unica cosa che riesci a vedere!


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

*Grazie*

In tutto questo marasma volevo dire, a tutti, chi ha risposto a me, chi ad altri, chi ha raccontato la sua storia, GRAZIE DI ESSERCI 
Siete compagnia, conforto, riflessione, esempio, coscienza, condivisione e tanto altro!
Bello avervi trovato


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> È tradimento, sporco, meschino e infame come tutti i tradimenti, che durino 1 ora o tutta la vita!
> Sono sempre stata la prima ad essere intransigente in questo senso ed ora che mi ci sono trovata dentro con tutte le scarpe, non ho cambiato idea, non si giustifica in nessun modo e io non cerco l’assoluzione.
> Solo adesso, diversamente da prima, posso provare almeno a trovarne le motivazioni, che non cambiano probabilmente la sostanza della cosa ma mettono le basi per cercare quel cambiamento necessario a ripartire, da soli o in coppia.
> 
> Su una cosa hai perfettamente ragione: i soggetti esterni sono pareti... ma pareti pesanti che crollano e finiscono per schiacciarti, forse perché in certi momenti sono l unica cosa che riesci a vedere!


Sporca Meschina infame ci sarai! :rotfl:
Se non arrivi a capire da sola che il tradimento Ha comunque una sua funzione nell'economia mentale di una persona e ti attacchi al cosa, invece che al come o al perché ti fai malissimo


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sporca Meschina infame ci sarai! :rotfl:
> Se non arrivi a capire da sola che il tradimento Ha comunque una sua funzione nell'economia mentale di una persona e ti attacchi al cosa, invece che al come o al perché ti fai malissimo


Coda di paglia? 
Il come e il perché sono fondamentali, l ho scritto prima che è il primo passo scoprire, insieme o da soli, le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tanto!
Ma non condivido che il tradimento abbia una funzione come dici tu nell’economia mentale di una persona e sicuramente non in quella della coppia. Aggiunge solo fango al fango.
Altre strade sono da perseguire, anche se io per prima ho trovato solo quella, come via d’uscita! Ma col senno di poi...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Coda di paglia?
> Il come e il perché sono fondamentali, l ho scritto prima che è il primo passo scoprire, insieme o da soli, le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tanto!
> Ma non condivido che il tradimento abbia una funzione come dici tu nell’economia mentale di una persona e sicuramente non in quella della coppia. Aggiunge solo fango al fango.
> Altre strade sono da perseguire, anche se io per prima ho trovato solo quella, come via d’uscita! Ma col senno di poi...


Se rispondi ad ogni post di Arci sei rovinata 
Ma quindi, fammi capire: il tuo tradimento si è trasformata in una relazione che è durata giusto un mesetto. Poi sei tronata da tuo marito e adesso vi siete di nuovo mollati? Giusto?


----------



## patroclo (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Coda di paglia?
> Il come e il perché sono fondamentali, l ho scritto prima che è il primo passo scoprire, insieme o da soli, le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tanto!
> Ma non condivido che il tradimento abbia una funzione come dici tu nell’economia mentale di una persona e sicuramente non in quella della coppia. Aggiunge solo fango al fango.
> Altre strade sono da perseguire, anche se io per prima ho trovato solo quella, come via d’uscita! Ma col senno di poi...


...grazie....col senno di poi .......
Da come ne parli il tuo matrimonio era già finito indipendentemente dal tradimento....probabilmente ti ha fatto capire più cose quello di tre anni di terapia di coppia con alla fine lo stesso risultato.
Forse devi accettare che le cose finiscano ( alla faccia di chi dice che sei una brutta persona) e non demonizzare te stessa in una fase della tua vita.


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se rispondi ad ogni post di Arci sei rovinata
> Ma quindi, fammi capire: il tuo tradimento si è trasformata in una relazione che è durata giusto un mesetto. Poi sei tronata da tuo marito e adesso vi siete di nuovo mollati? Giusto?


Giusto
Sono tornata con lui e ci siamo “trascinati”, inizialmente benino poi via via sempre peggio (perché lui si allontanava) per quasi 2 anni fino a un mese fa, quando, come sempre io, ho deciso di farla finita!
Se decidi che vuoi provare ci devi mettere sudore e lacrime! O dentro o fuori!
Io non potevo provarci da sola!
Ma il “muro” non è mai crollato e allora arriva il tempo dell’accettazione... non hai altra strada... anche se vorrei non fosse così


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...grazie....col senno di poi .......
> Da come ne parli il tuo matrimonio era già finito indipendentemente dal tradimento....probabilmente ti ha fatto capire più cose quello di tre anni di terapia di coppia con alla fine lo stesso risultato.
> Forse devi accettare che le cose finiscano ( alla faccia di chi dice che sei una brutta persona) e non demonizzare te stessa in una fase della tua vita.


Purtroppo ho paura che tu abbia ragione, ma dirselo e accettarlo è dura.
Talmente dura che uno fa anche l’assurdo e l’impossibile pur di non arrendersi al “sogno infranto”


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho paura che tu abbia ragione, ma dirselo e accettarlo è dura.
> Talmente dura che uno fa anche l’assurdo e l’impossibile pur di non arrendersi al “sogno infranto”


Non è un sogno infranto, è il fallimento di un rapporto. Mica che questo debba riempirti di sensi di colpa che peraltro non ti sono utili a guardare avanti. I sensi di colpa sono utili per quanto compete la comprensione di quelli che erano i problemi, nel definire i motivi per cui ad un certo punto sono diventati insormontabili, non certo nell 'accettare pienamente quello che è successo, (cosa che purtroppo adesso è il tuo vero problema). 
Purtroppo nella vita non sempre le cose vano come ci si aspetta, non devi tuttavia rinunciare a vivere e a cercare di costruirti un rapporto affettivo soddisfacente con qualcuno. E' una questione di tempo.
 Fai tesoro di quelli che sono stati i tuoi (e suoi) errori, tieni sempre presente che un rapporto vale in funzione dell' impegno che ciascuno profonde nello stesso e che la maggior parte dei problemi nelle coppie deriva dal fatto (come nella vita) che si pensa di essere detentori di soli diritti, non capendo che sono subordinati a dei doveri il più importante dei quali è l'impegno costante a mantenere vivo lo sguardo sull' altro.
Mia opinione ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Coda di paglia?
> Il come e il perché sono fondamentali, l ho scritto prima che è il primo passo scoprire, insieme o da soli, le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tanto!
> Ma non condivido che il tradimento abbia una funzione come dici tu nell’economia mentale di una persona e sicuramente non in quella della coppia. Aggiunge solo fango al fango.
> Altre strade sono da perseguire, anche se io per prima ho trovato solo quella, come via d’uscita! Ma col senno di poi...


Va bene ok, aggiunge fango al fango. Che la pace sia con te sorella


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va bene ok, aggiunge fango al fango. Che la pace sia con te sorella


È il mio punto di vista, quindi non assoluto, come non lo è il tuo!
Pace a te fratello


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un sogno infranto, è il fallimento di un rapporto. Mica che questo debba riempirti di sensi di colpa che peraltro non ti sono utili a guardare avanti. I sensi di colpa sono utili per quanto compete la comprensione di quelli che erano i problemi, nel definire i motivi per cui ad un certo punto sono diventati insormontabili, non certo nell 'accettare pienamente quello che è successo, (cosa che purtroppo adesso è il tuo vero problema).
> Purtroppo nella vita non sempre le cose vano come ci si aspetta, non devi tuttavia rinunciare a vivere e a cercare di costruirti un rapporto affettivo soddisfacente con qualcuno. E' una questione di tempo.
> Fai tesoro di quelli che sono stati i tuoi (e suoi) errori, tieni sempre presente che un rapporto vale in funzione dell' impegno che ciascuno profonde nello stesso e che la maggior parte dei problemi nelle coppie deriva dal fatto (come nella vita) che si pensa di essere detentori di soli diritti, non capendo che sono subordinati a dei doveri il più importante dei quali è l'impegno costante a mantenere vivo lo sguardo sull' altro.
> Mia opinione ovviamente.


Perfettamente d’accordo su tutto
Devo dire che non ho grossi sensi di colpa, come ho detto in quel momento è stata l’unica via d’uscita che ho trovato
Nel bene e più che altro nel male, ho dato una svolta
Avremmo probabilmente dovuto fare meglio e prima, ma almeno non sono stata immobile


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> È il mio punto di vista, quindi non assoluto, come non lo è il tuo!
> Pace a te fratello


Ma tranquillamente molto solo che se parti con i paraocchi difficilmente posso esserti d'aiuto. 
Ciaociao


----------



## Disastro (24 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tranquillamente molto solo che se parti con i paraocchi difficilmente posso esserti d'aiuto.
> Ciaociao


Ti sono grata se vuoi essermi d’aiuto
Cosa non vedo/ valuto secondo te in questo momento?
Mi sembrava di aver raggiunto un minimo di lucidità tale da consentirmi uno sguardo obiettivo sul passato, almeno ogni tanto.
Certo la strada è ancora lunga e impervia!
Felice di ragionare su punti di vista diversi


----------



## riccardo1973 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè messa così manco è tradimento. Razionalizza il fallimento del tuo rapporto di coppia, magari facendoti dare una mano se non ce la fai da sola. Stai incastrata in un loop. I soggetti esterni sono soltanto pareti.


quoto...accettare la fine e farsi aiutare


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...grazie....col senno di poi .......
> Da come ne parli il tuo matrimonio era già finito indipendentemente dal tradimento....probabilmente ti ha fatto capire più cose quello di tre anni di terapia di coppia con alla fine lo stesso risultato.
> Forse devi accettare che le cose finiscano ( alla faccia di chi dice che sei una brutta persona) e non demonizzare te stessa in una fase della tua vita.


Quoto.

La fine di un matrimonio non è una tragedia. È solo un dramma.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Leggo da giorni le vostre storie, tutte diverse ma tutte così tristemente piene di dolore.
> Nello stato confusionale in cui ci si ritrova dopo che la “bomba” del tradimento scoppia nella tua vita, mi fanno riflettere, mi fanno sentire meno sola, mi danno anche una certa speranza.
> Difficile raccontare la propria storia quando la ferita sanguina ancora...
> Ho tradito.
> ...



inanzi tutto benvenuta.

vedi cara, anche mia moglie sta aspettando.
hai scritto le parole adatte ( disincantato, disilluso ) so che fa male, io lo vedo nei occhi di mia moglie. 
posso chiederti quanti anni avete ? e i vostri figli ?


----------



## JON (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho paura che tu abbia ragione, ma dirselo e accettarlo è dura.
> Talmente dura che uno fa anche l’assurdo e l’impossibile pur di non arrendersi al “sogno infranto”


Come eravate prima di tutto questo?


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> inanzi tutto benvenuta.
> 
> vedi cara, anche mia moglie sta aspettando.
> hai scritto le parole adatte ( disincantato, disilluso ) so che fa male, io lo vedo nei occhi di mia moglie.
> posso chiederti quanti anni avete ? e i vostri figli ?



Certo
Io ne ho 48 e lui 40
I miei figli 15 e 12

E io posso chiederti da quanto, cosa e se pensi faccia bene tua moglie ad aspettare?
Cercherò la tua storia...


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Come eravate prima di tutto questo?


Stanchi, insoddisfatti, “seduti”.
Ognuno con le proprie mancanze.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Certo
> Io ne ho 48 e lui 40
> I miei figli 15 e 12
> 
> ...


40 tuo marito immagino.
E l'ex amante?


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> 40 tuo marito immagino.
> E l'ex amante?


Uno più di me


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

Behm [MENTION=7425]Disastro[/MENTION] (che forte citare questo nick ), non è che la tua storia sia diversa dalle altre che leggo qui.
Magari lancio un thread per chiedere a quanti di noi si è "appiattito" il matrimonio. Per poi domandarsi se l'appiattimento sia connaturato al matrimonio o se, invece, sia un'eccezione che ne indica la fine.


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Behm [MENTION=7425]Disastro[/MENTION] (che forte citare questo nick ), non è che la tua storia sia diversa dalle altre che leggo qui.
> Magari lancio un thread per chiedere a quanti di noi si è "appiattito" il matrimonio. Per poi domandarsi se l'appiattimento sia connaturato al matrimonio o se, invece, sia un'eccezione che ne indica la fine.


Sarebbe interessante 
Credo che l appiattimento, dopo X anni, sia inevitabile
Quello che ancora mi chiedo (aime ormai troppo tardi) e ‘se questo appiattimento sia lo “scotto” da pagare a fronte di un affetto ormai profondo, di un equilibrio scontato ma in un certo modo rassicurante, di una certa serenità, di forte complicità e tutto quanto, di contro, ti offre una vita mattimoniale o se invece sia giusto condiderarlo la tomba dell’amore
Del resto sappiamo tutti che anche in una o mille ipotetiche nuove relazioni successive l’appiattimento famigerato prima o poi farà la sua comparsa!
Questo me lo chiedo per me in primis
Il mio mattimonio era piatto, certo, non ci batteva più il cuore come due innamorati alle prime armi, non le farfalle nello stomaco, ma la complicità non è mai scemata, l’ affetto era ed è tuttora infinito, andavamo e andiamo d’accordo anche adesso...
Bo. Mi sa che più leggo e mi arrovello sull argomento è più vado in confusione
Mi rendo conto che devo fare ancora tantissima strada
Posso dire però una cosa??? Mi manca e mi manca tutti i giorni!


----------



## MariLea (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante
> Credo che l appiattimento, dopo X anni, sia inevitabile
> Quello che ancora mi chiedo (aime ormai troppo tardi) e ‘se questo appiattimento sia lo “scotto” da pagare a fronte di un affetto ormai profondo, di un equilibrio scontato ma in un certo modo rassicurante, di una certa serenità, di forte complicità e tutto quanto, di contro, ti offre una vita mattimoniale o se invece sia giusto condiderarlo la tomba dell’amore
> Del resto sappiamo tutti che anche in una o mille ipotetiche nuove relazioni successive l’appiattimento famigerato prima o poi farà la sua comparsa!
> ...


L'appiattimento dipende dai componenti della coppia e mi stupisce che tu, con molti anni in più, non l'abbia prevenuto pensando poi di risolverlo con nuove farfalle nello stomaco...
Affetto profondo, equilibrio, serenità... ma sai che c'è gente che darebbe non so cosa per averlo?
Ci credo che ti manca


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> La fine di un matrimonio non è una tragedia. È solo un dramma.


esagerata.


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante
> Credo che l appiattimento, dopo X anni, sia inevitabile
> Quello che ancora mi chiedo (aime ormai troppo tardi) e ‘se questo appiattimento sia lo “scotto” da pagare a fronte di un affetto ormai profondo, di un equilibrio scontato ma in un certo modo rassicurante, di una certa serenità, di forte complicità e tutto quanto, di contro, ti offre una vita mattimoniale o se invece sia giusto condiderarlo la tomba dell’amore
> Del resto sappiamo tutti che anche in una o mille ipotetiche nuove relazioni successive l’appiattimento famigerato prima o poi farà la sua comparsa!
> ...


Il neretto è un po' ingenuo per una quarantotenne.....ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi.

La complicità è forse una delle prime cose che se ne è andata dal mio matrimonio....era rimasto solo l'affetto, ma una coppia non si regge solo su quello


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esagerata.


non lo trovo esagerato se lo vedi come un fallimento di un "progetto comune" e in particolare se hai figli.
Diventa esagerato solo se non ne prendi atto e continui a viverlo e riviverlo come tale......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non lo trovo esagerato se lo vedi come un fallimento di un "progetto comune" e in particolare se hai figli.
> Diventa esagerato solo se non ne prendi atto e continui a viverlo e riviverlo come tale......


Eppure io sono molto più felice adesso di quanto ero "sposato" ( convivenza con figlia ). Il "dramma" si è rivelato essere una svolta positiva per me e pure per la mia ex compagna. E persino nostra figlia vede il positivo di questa famiglia separata che è rimasta famiglia a tutti gli effetti.  

Ma ormai ho capito che siamo particolari noi due visto che pur non stando più insieme e non vivendo più sotto lo stesso tetto andiamo avanti a crescere nostra figlia insieme.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> La fine di un matrimonio non è una tragedia. È solo un dramma.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esagerata.





ermik ha detto:


> Il neretto è un po' ingenuo per una quarantotenne.....ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> La complicità è forse una delle prime cose che se ne è andata dal mio matrimonio....era rimasto solo l'affetto, ma una coppia non si regge solo su quello


Penso che Brunetta abbia giocato sull'etimologia di dramma e tragedia.
Il dire che è un dramma e non una tragedia non è un'esagerazione: è una diminuzione.
Che poi miss Boldrini II spari solo elucubrazioni intellettuali sostanzialmente inutili è un dato di fatto.


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eppure io sono molto più felice adesso di quanto ero "sposato" ( convivenza con figlia ). Il "dramma" si è rivelato essere una svolta positiva per me e pure per la mia ex compagna. E persino nostra figlia vede il positivo di questa famiglia separata che è rimasta famiglia a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> Ma ormai ho capito che siamo particolari noi due visto che pur non stando più insieme e non vivendo più sotto lo stesso tetto andiamo avanti a crescere nostra figlia insieme.


il mio matrimonio è durato 20 anni, realizzare e accettarne la fine non è stato facile, una volta girata pagina posso dire che per me è stato un toccasana....lei (dico la mia ex) per me non l'accetta completamente ancora adesso, questo non toglie che cresciamo la prole in assoluta serenità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> il mio matrimonio è durato 20 anni, realizzare e accettarne la fine non è stato facile, una volta girata pagina posso dire che per me è stato un toccasana....lei (dico la mia ex) per me non l'accetta completamente ancora adesso, questo non toglie che cresciamo la prole in assoluta serenità


gocce nel mare.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gocce nel mare.


Triste verità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> il mio matrimonio è durato 20 anni, realizzare e accettarne la fine non è stato facile, una volta girata pagina posso dire che per me è stato un toccasana....lei (dico la mia ex) per me non l'accetta completamente ancora adesso, questo non toglie che cresciamo la prole in assoluta serenità


La prole ha bisogno della copresenza dei genitori.


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La prole ha bisogno della copresenza dei genitori.


...anche di genitori sereni, sinceri, felici, entusiasti.....ecc.ecc.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...anche di genitori sereni, sinceri, felici, entusiasti.....ecc.ecc.


e di superman, wonder woman e di un mondo di fiaba che non esiste 
Svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> e di superman, wonder woman e di un mondo di fiaba che non esiste
> Svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ok.....sono un egoista di merda con la crisi di mezza età che ha mollato moglie e figli per andare in giro a scopare le ragazzine come un adolescente infoiato 


così ti va meglio?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ok.....sono un egoista di merda con la crisi di mezza età che ha mollato moglie e figli per andare in giro a scopare le ragazzine come un adolescente infoiato
> 
> 
> così ti va meglio?


Si, decisamente... :up:


----------



## tullio (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che devo fare ancora tantissima strada
> Posso dire però una cosa??? Mi manca e mi manca tutti i giorni!


Tanta. Tantissima strada. E per farla occorrono buone scarpe e tanto fiato. Così non si parte di corsa. 
Due persone che si sono amate e che hanno passato tanto tempo insieme non si possono dimenticare. Così quest'uomo, distratto, pieno di stanchezza e certo anche di risentimento, può certo avercela con te. ma non ti può aver dimenticato. Può non farcela a rivederti: troppo dolore gli provoca il pensare a te. Ma non può non pensarti. Persino se vede altre. Come tu non lo hai cancellato dalla tua vita, pur avendolo abbandonato più di una volta, allo stesso modo lui non può cancellarti dalla sua. 
Avete dei figli: questi dovrebbero essere ora la priorità. Non dici come vivono la cosa ma c'è da immaginare che non stiano benissimo. Hai la responsabilità di aiutarli, di pensare a loro. Questa è una constatazione non un suggerimento: immagino che tu ti stia già impegnando in tal senso. Bene questi figli dovranno, sempre, sapere da te che il loro padre è il migliore del mondo. Che tutto quello che è accaduto è una questione di cui non portano responsabilità e che sei dispiaciutissima per questo. 
Questa dichiarazione la farai a loro ma anche a tuo marito. Non è questione se lui abbia o meno responsabilità: qui parliamo di te e non di lui. Quindi prendi il coraggio e lo dici chiaramente: scusami. Senza litigare, senza recriminare, senza spiegare, senza chiedere. Lui, nella sua mente, sta già chiarendo tutte le sue di responsabilità. Le liti ormai, se pure ci sono state, non servono più. Sei dispiaciuta di quello che è accaduto, del dolore che hai provocato. Avere te che ti scusi lo aiuterà tanto, tantissimo. E magari lo farà anche disperare. Perché anche lui avrà il compito di lavorare con i figli e di aiutarli a pensare che la loro madre è la migliore del mondo. 
Forse, spera che lo faccia, avrà da dirti qualcosa, da recriminare da accusarti... ti prendi tutto. Non importa se giusto o sbagliato (non importa se è ingiusto: qui stiamo parlando di te e non di lui): ti prendi tutto perché è l'unica cosa che puoi fare se gli vuoi ancora bene. 
Ti manca. Ma a lui manchi tu.
Forse non ce la farete a tornare insieme. Ma avete dei figli da crescere e per loro dovete avere il migliore dei rapporti possibili.
Sei una persona onesta: il tuo primo post era illuminante.
Forse non ce la farete a tornare insieme ... ma perché rinunciare a sperare?


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Gennaio 2018)

Volta pagina e lascia stare la sacca dall'altra parte della sponda del letto. Volta pagina e alla svelta. Lui non tornerà.


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> L'appiattimento dipende dai componenti della coppia e mi stupisce che tu, con molti anni in più, non l'abbia prevenuto pensando poi di risolverlo con nuove farfalle nello stomaco...
> Affetto profondo, equilibrio, serenità... ma sai che c'è gente che darebbe non so cosa per averlo?
> Ci credo che ti manca


L hai detto tu stessa: l’appiattimento di una coppia dipende dai componenti, entrambi. 
E anche anche prevenirlo!
Da sola non fai molto, anche se di anni in più ne hai mille!

Per il resto non so, certo non è poco, forse è tantissimo, ma sai anche se vivi con tuo fratello o un tuo amico fraterno possono esserci affetto, complicità, equilibrio... basta??? Deve bastare????


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Il neretto è un po' ingenuo per una quarantotenne.....ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> La complicità è forse una delle prime cose che se ne è andata dal mio matrimonio....era rimasto solo l'affetto, ma una coppia non si regge solo su quello


Non mi aspettavo e non mi aspetto le farfalle in una relazione di tanti anni, credo nessuno lo faccia (anche se magari tutti lo sogneremmo!).
Il famoso appiattimento di cui abbiamo scritto in un altro messaggio lo vedo inevitabile purtroppo.
Ma non sono neanche convinta che x reggere un matrimonio siano sufficente l affetto e la complicità.
A dir la verità non so cosa sia sufficiente e sicuramente quello che è più che sufficiente x qualcuno non lo è x altri


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo e non mi aspetto le farfalle in una relazione di tanti anni, credo nessuno lo faccia (anche se magari tutti lo sogneremmo!).
> Il famoso appiattimento di cui abbiamo scritto in un altro messaggio lo vedo inevitabile purtroppo.
> Ma non sono neanche convinta che x reggere un matrimonio siano sufficente l affetto e la complicità.
> A dir la verità non so cosa sia sufficiente e sicuramente quello che è più che sufficiente x qualcuno non lo è x altri


se in tanti anni insieme non avete mai coltivato degli interessi comuni, non si salva un matrimonio solo con l'affetto.

ci vuole anche della progettualità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo e non mi aspetto le farfalle in una relazione di tanti anni, credo nessuno lo faccia (anche se magari tutti lo sogneremmo!).
> Il famoso appiattimento di cui abbiamo scritto in un altro messaggio lo vedo inevitabile purtroppo.
> Ma non sono neanche convinta che x reggere un matrimonio siano sufficente l affetto e la complicità.
> A dir la verità non so cosa sia sufficiente e sicuramente quello che è più che sufficiente x qualcuno non lo è x altri


 mi sembra di capire che la tu sia insoddisfazione totale. Non solo coniugale.
Hai rovesciato questo tuo stato sul matrimonira dopo aver tentato le alternative hai capito che non ti appaga nessuna. Ti sei resa conto che tuo marito ti manca.
Mi chiedo il resto della tua vita com'è? Figli , lavoro, amicizie, hobby. C'è qualcosa che ti da soddisfazione ed appagamento?


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Tanta. Tantissima strada. E per farla occorrono buone scarpe e tanto fiato. Così non si parte di corsa.
> Due persone che si sono amate e che hanno passato tanto tempo insieme non si possono dimenticare. Così quest'uomo, distratto, pieno di stanchezza e certo anche di risentimento, può certo avercela con te.
> 
> La cosa forse più assurda di tutta questa faccenda è che lui non ce l'ha con me!
> ...


Perchè dopo due anni in cui la sola a voler ricostruire sono io che altro posso fare????


----------



## francoff (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Perchè dopo due anni in cui la sola a voler ricostruire sono io che altro posso fare????


Forse perché sei tu che gli hai detto che non L ami più e hai iniziato una altra storia ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse perché sei tu che gli hai detto che non L ami più e hai iniziato una altra storia ?


 :up:


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse perché sei tu che gli hai detto che non L ami più e hai iniziato una altra storia ?



ma certo, ovvio
ma intendo dire: se dopo due anni in cui avremmo dovuto provare a ricostruire, da parte sua non ce n'è la volontà, o la forza, che devo fare se non smettere di sperare???


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> ma certo, ovvio
> ma intendo dire: se dopo due anni in cui avremmo dovuto provare a ricostruire, da parte sua non ce n'è la volontà, o la forza, che devo fare se non smettere di sperare???


Ma appiattimento vuol dire che non si scopa?


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che la tu sia insoddisfazione totale. Non solo coniugale.
> Hai rovesciato questo tuo stato sul matrimonira dopo aver tentato le alternative hai capito che non ti appaga nessuna. Ti sei resa conto che tuo marito ti manca.
> Mi chiedo il resto della tua vita com'è? Figli , lavoro, amicizie, hobby. C'è qualcosa che ti da soddisfazione ed appagamento?



Colpita e affondata!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Gennaio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Tanta. Tantissima strada. E per farla occorrono buone scarpe e tanto fiato. Così non si parte di corsa.
> *Due persone che si sono amate e che hanno passato tanto tempo insieme non si possono dimenticare*.


Ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Certo
> Io ne ho 48 e lui 40
> I miei figli 15 e 12
> 
> ...



certo che puoi chiedere, sono circa 9 mesi, fresco a confronto a te. cosa intendi per (cosa)?
non so se faccia bene aspettare me, a volte vorrei che si vivesse la sua vita senza me, altre volte vorrei mettere l'orgoglio da parte, difficile, molto difficile per me. siamo separati legalmente, per motivi di calamità naturali ci siamo avvicinati, sopratutto per i figli, io vivo per loro. conosco mia moglie da quasi 30 anni, provo molto affetto per lei, ma non si va oltre. chissà fra un paio di anni anche lei potrebbe prendere la tua stessa decisione.


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> certo che puoi chiedere, sono circa 9 mesi, fresco a confronto a te. cosa intendi per (cosa)?
> non so se faccia bene aspettare me, a volte vorrei che si vivesse la sua vita senza me, altre volte vorrei mettere l'orgoglio da parte, difficile, molto difficile per me. siamo separati legalmente, per motivi di calamità naturali ci siamo avvicinati, sopratutto per i figli, io vivo per loro. conosco mia moglie da quasi 30 anni, provo molto affetto per lei, ma non si va oltre. chissà fra un paio di anni anche lei potrebbe prendere la tua stessa decisione.


L'orgoglio è cattivo consigliere...
Affetto? Non più amore?
Quindi sei convinto che non ci sia spazio per un riavvicinamento? 
E come stai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Colpita e affondata!!!


cerca di trovare almeno appagamento su una cosa. Se riesci a sbloccare il torpore in cui ti sei sepolta, riuscirai a risolvere il resto.
Un hobby lo hai?


----------



## francoff (26 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> ma certo, ovvio
> ma intendo dire: se dopo due anni in cui avremmo dovuto provare a ricostruire, da parte sua non ce n'è la volontà, o la forza, che devo fare se non smettere di sperare???


L hai cacciato e ti sei riavvicinata a lui solo quando hai visto che stava bene senza di te ... cosa volete ricostruire ? A meno che lo facciate per i figli e ci sta , però abbine consapevolezza


----------



## tullio (26 Gennaio 2018)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio.



Tu hai dimenticato?


----------



## spleen (26 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo su tutto
> Devo dire che non ho grossi sensi di colpa, come ho detto in quel momento è stata l’unica via d’uscita che ho trovato
> Nel bene e più che altro nel male, ho dato una svolta
> Avremmo probabilmente dovuto fare meglio e prima, ma almeno non sono stata immobile


Avresti forse dovuto invece (stare immobile). Finchè non ti fosse stato chiaro quali erano effettivamente le tue vere esigenze affettive.
Ma mi rendo conto che non è facile, quasi sempre siamo portati a travasare sui nostri rapporti affettivi anche le nostre "altre" aspettative di vita, le insoddisfazioni perenni, la continua ricerca di riconoscimento che si pensa estinguibile solo con nuove emozioni, cambiando tutto.

Sei sicura che allo stato delle cose valga ancora la pena lottare per riavere lui? O forse è solo l'ennesimo sistema per dare voce ad aspettative insoddisfatte? Un' altra battaglia per cercare di ottenere quello che comunque non servirà?


----------



## Disastro (26 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Avresti forse dovuto invece (stare immobile). Finchè non ti fosse stato chiaro quali erano effettivamente le tue vere esigenze affettive.
> Ma mi rendo conto che non è facile, quasi sempre siamo portati a travasare sui nostri rapporti affettivi anche le nostre "altre" aspettative di vita, le insoddisfazioni perenni, la continua ricerca di riconoscimento che si pensa estinguibile solo con nuove emozioni, cambiando tutto.
> 
> Sei sicura che allo stato delle cose valga ancora la pena lottare per riavere lui? O forse è solo l'ennesimo sistema per dare voce ad aspettative insoddisfatte? Un' altra battaglia per cercare di ottenere quello che comunque non servirà?


Molto difficile dirlo... e ormai nessuno lo saprà mai... ho smesso di lottare perché anche x lottare è necessario avere un avversario!


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2018)

Sei proprio un po' confusa....personalmente sono sempre dell'idea che indietro non si torna, poi "mai dire mai".....idealmente direi che si può tornare indietro solo a patto che riesploda l'amore in forma nuova come se foste due individui "diversi", questa voglia di riiniziare su altre basi non la leggo proprio......ragionare su "quello che hai perduto" alla fine è aria fritta.


----------



## Farabrutto (26 Gennaio 2018)

Concordo con [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]. Difficilmente ho visto rapporti così logori riprendersi per sola forza di volontà, anche con l'impegno di ambe due. Il mio migliore amico si era lasciato con la moglie, a causa di tradimento reciproco. Ci hanno riprovato ma dopo 6 anni di inferno... Sono scoppiati. E ora sono felicemente divorziati e si sono rifatti una vita... Tutti e due


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Tu hai dimenticato?


Oh, sì, e non una volta sola... Sembra impossibile e ci vuole del tempo, ma...


----------



## Divì (26 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gocce nel mare.


Siamo già tre gocce ....


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2018)

I miei son divorziati.
Mare aperto. Da una vita.


----------



## Disastro (27 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Sei proprio un po' confusa....personalmente sono sempre dell'idea che indietro non si torna, poi "mai dire mai".....idealmente direi che si può tornare indietro solo a patto che riesploda l'amore in forma nuova come se foste due individui "diversi", questa voglia di riiniziare su altre basi non la leggo proprio......ragionare su "quello che hai perduto" alla fine è aria fritta.



Molto confusa!
Indietro non si torna e non lo vorrei nemmeno! Neanche lui!
L'idea sarebbe quella di andare avanti, come dici tu in forma nuova, ma la vedo un'utopia purtroppo.


----------



## Disastro (27 Gennaio 2018)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Oh, sì, e non una volta sola... Sembra impossibile e ci vuole del tempo, ma...


Scusa ma non ti credo: ricordare senza più soffrirci, smettere di amare, riuscire a voltare pagina, magari anche perdonare e perdonarsi, essere di nuovo felici, quello si!
Ma dimenticare non credeo:
Sarebbe rinnegare il proprio passato e non lo vedo nemmeno costruttivo: se dimentichi non puoi neanche far tesoro di quell'esperienza e di quegli errori! Capire quello che eri e quello che vuoi diventare, quello che ti fa star bene e quello che che non ti appaga. 
Siamo quello che siamo perchè abbiamo vissuto le nostre esperienze, nel bene e nel male.
E poi dimenticare vorrebbe dire dimenticare anche il bello di quello che è stato, perchè non è che puoi resettare solo quello che ti fa comodo!
Non lo vorrei mai!
Scusa, è il mio parere.


----------



## Disastro (27 Gennaio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Concordo con @_ermik_. Difficilmente ho visto rapporti così logori riprendersi per sola forza di volontà, anche con l'impegno di ambe due. Il mio migliore amico si era lasciato con la moglie, a causa di tradimento reciproco. Ci hanno riprovato ma dopo 6 anni di inferno... Sono scoppiati. E ora sono felicemente divorziati e si sono rifatti una vita... Tutti e due


Purtroppo, da quel che leggo, pochi ce la fanno.
Mi piacerebbe essere una di quei pochi....


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti credo: ricordare senza più soffrirci, smettere di amare, riuscire a voltare pagina, magari anche perdonare e perdonarsi, essere di nuovo felici, quello si!
> Ma dimenticare non credeo:
> Sarebbe rinnegare il proprio passato e non lo vedo nemmeno costruttivo: se dimentichi non puoi neanche far tesoro di quell'esperienza e di quegli errori! Capire quello che eri e quello che vuoi diventare, quello che ti fa star bene e quello che che non ti appaga.
> Siamo quello che siamo perchè abbiamo vissuto le nostre esperienze, nel bene e nel male.
> ...



Se una/uno sta benissimo in una nuova relazione, e magari  ha fatto pure famiglia con figli, una vita piena ed appagante,  non ci pensa proprio ad altri amori, passati,  a meno che non li incroci per caso,  trovi una foto, ma e' proprio la mente che non ti fa andare ad un passato, bello ma finito,  se stai molto bene nel presente. Infatti e' piu' facile ti tornino in mente, i momenti belli con un ex amore, quando soffri per un tradimento, che mai avresti pensato di subire, e ti chiedi pure il perche' della situazione di sofferenza,e come sarebbe andata se non fosse finita  con l'ex, ma non lo saprai mai. 

Comunque si, si puo' benissimo vivere senza pensare per decenni ad un amore finito.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (27 Gennaio 2018)

*ciao*



disincantata ha detto:


> Se una/uno sta benissimo in una nuova relazione, e magari  ha fatto pure famiglia con figli, una vita piena ed appagante,  non ci pensa proprio ad altri amori, passati,  a meno che non li incroci per caso,  trovi una foto, ma e' proprio la mente che non ti fa andare ad un passato, bello ma finito,  se stai molto bene nel presente. Infatti e' piu' facile ti tornino in mente, i momenti belli con un ex amore, quando soffri per un tradimento, che mai avresti pensato di subire, e ti chiedi pure il perche' della situazione di sofferenza,e come sarebbe andata se non fosse finita  con l'ex, ma non lo saprai mai.
> 
> Comunque si, si puo' benissimo vivere senza pensare per decenni ad un amore finito.



ciao disincantata:smile::carneval:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

*X disastro*

Ciao scusami se non rispondo ho avuto problemi tecnici, appena mi è consentito ti rispondo


----------



## alcinoo (15 Marzo 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Leggo da giorni le vostre storie, tutte diverse ma tutte così tristemente piene di dolore.
> Nello stato confusionale in cui ci si ritrova dopo che la “bomba” del tradimento scoppia nella tua vita, mi fanno riflettere, mi fanno sentire meno sola, mi danno anche una certa speranza.
> Difficile raccontare la propria storia quando la ferita sanguina ancora...
> Ho tradito.
> ...


Cara Disatro,
mi sembra per certi versi di vedere la situazione mie e di mia moglie, che ho scoperto avermi tradito per alcuni mesi.... non me lo sarei mai aspettato. La fiducia che avevo in lei è stata indiscutibile per 20 anni. Poi ho avuto dei gravi problemi familiari. Dopo pochi mesi il tragico epilogo di queste situazione, proprio nelmomento più buio della mia vita, lei mi ha iniziato a tradire me e nostra figlia di 6 anni - la cosa più bella che esista al mondo. 

Sono passati mesi da quando l'ho scoperta. Prima promesse di lasciare il suo collega sposato e scoperto a sua volta, sempre meno convincieti. Ora scommetto che si continuano a parlare tutti i giorni. Dice che non c'è e non c'è mai stato granche. Mai rapporti completi. Ma non riesce ad uscirne fuori. Vedo che continua a fare la gattamorta.  Io vedo dolore a non finire per tutti, due famiglie distrutte per una pulsione e un desiderio di evasione. 

Potrenne sembrare il loro vero amore, ma il vero amore non nasce dalla menzogna, prendendo solo il lato positivo dell'amante e lascondo il negativo ai partners, senza scontrarsi con la quotidianetà, chiusi in una macchina senza passato ne futuro,, senza timore di far credere di essere quello che non si è, con più tempo tempo per loro ogni giorni di quanto non ci siamo potuti mai concedere negli ultimi anni. Vedo un disastro soprattutto per lei, che si ritroverà con ben poche sicurezze. 

L'ho perdonata in ginocchio per essermi fatto risucchiare da vicende familiari dolorossissime e l'essermi fatto carico di liquidare alcune situazioni economiche che mi sono cadute addosso come una tegola. 

Dice che l'ho trascurata, almeno quanto lei ha trascurato me quando proprio avevo bisogno del supporto morale sancito per legge nel matrimonio. 

Lei è alla deriva, sempre più lontana e io sto perdendo la forza di farla ragionare. Lei dice che il problema siamo io e lei, ma non ammette che fra me e lei c'è ancora lui.  Io ho fatto anche lo zerbino pur di farla ragionare... e ho sbagliato ancora perchè le ho lasciato ancora più spazio per farsi letteralmente i c***i suoi. 

Se potessi, caro Disastro, forrei poterla farla parlare con te...ma non è possibile. 

Il nostro sogno di ritrovarci da vecchi e dire che nonostante tutto ne era valsa la pena è infranto. Il futuro di nostra figlia sarà comunque ridimensionato dall'inevitabile sperpero di sentimenti e risorse. 

Caro Disastro domando a te e mia moglie....ne valeva proprio la pena?


----------



## patroclo (15 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Cara Disatro,
> mi sembra per certi versi di vedere la situazione mie e di mia moglie, che ho scoperto avermi tradito per alcuni mesi.... non me lo sarei mai aspettato. La fiducia che avevo in lei è stata indiscutibile per 20 anni. Poi ho avuto dei gravi problemi familiari. Dopo pochi mesi il tragico epilogo di queste situazione, proprio nelmomento più buio della mia vita, lei mi ha iniziato a tradire me e *nostra figlia di 6 anni* - la cosa più bella che esista al mondo.
> 
> Sono passati mesi da quando l'ho scoperta. Prima promesse di lasciare il suo collega sposato e scoperto a sua volta, sempre meno convincieti. Ora scommetto che si continuano a parlare tutti i giorni. Dice che non c'è e non c'è mai stato granche. Mai rapporti completi. Ma non riesce ad uscirne fuori. Vedo che continua a fare la gattamorta.  Io vedo dolore a non finire per tutti, due famiglie distrutte per una pulsione e un desiderio di evasione.
> ...



....le coppie scoppiano....capita......ma il neretto non si può leggere. Scusa la crudezza ma certi atteggiamenti mi fanno venire l'embolo...........


----------



## farmer (15 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo i traditori dicono sempre di essere trascurati dal partner, è una normalita, basta leggere molti di questi post, quello che mi fa specie soprattutto nelle donne traditrici è che per soddisfare le proprie voglie e per puro egoismo si dimenticano di essere madri più che mogli. Per inseguire una sbandata scambiata per amore sono pronte a mandare all aria una famiglia con tutte le conseguenze. Non farti più trattare da zerbino, trova le prove che lei si sente con l altro e mandala a cagare,questa situazione ti logora e ti fa soffrire troppo .


----------



## alcinoo (15 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....le coppie scoppiano....capita......ma il neretto non si può leggere. Scusa la crudezza ma certi atteggiamenti mi fanno venire l'embolo...........


Scusa... il neretto non so come sia venuto fuori...uno sbaglio...è la prima volta che scrivo qui. Non intendevo metterlo.

Le coppie scoppiano ma c'è modo è modo. Se è finita si chiude e poi si fa a cercare un'altra storia. Facile scappare dalla trincea quando ce n'è un'altra già pronta. Facile intossicarsi con amori fasulli fatti per soddisfare il proprio ego, colmare le proprie insicurezze  e dimenticare i propri fallimenti. 

Al momento sono troppo ferito... mentre io mi occupavo di cucinarle, per cena e per il giorno dopo in pausa pranzo, e accudire mio figlio dall'uscita di scuola alla sera quando tornava lei, sempre più tardi,  fino ad arrivare alle 8,pensando che si stava sacrificando per il suo lavoro a tempo determinato, lei si approfittava del tempo in più per tradirmi.


----------



## alcinoo (15 Marzo 2018)

*x farmer*

E' vero....sto soffrendo troppo. Non sono più in grado di vedere un futuro a 44 anni. Tutti i miei sogni svaniti. Tutti i miei sforzi vani. Camminavamo a testa alta, sapendo che di essere stati sempre fedeli agli ideali che abbiamo costruito insieme, avevamo una dignità  che era la cosa più preziosa da trasmettere al frutto del nostro amore. Tutto mandato all'aria. 

Il nostro amore vivente in nostra figlia, da cui lei non si è mai voluta staccare nemmeno per un attimo da passare insieme. 

Ho commesso tanti errori, almeno quanti ne ha commessi lei. Ma io ho fatto la più profondaanalisi di coscienza della mia vita e sono pronto a resettarmi, cambiare città se necessario, ricominciare da qualche altra parte.

Sono tormentato dalla necessità di fare tutto il necessario per salvare la situazione, per non logorarmi dai rimorsi. Io ci sto provando ma lei è completamente assente. A pochi mesi dai lutti che mi hanno colpito è diventata senza cuore...spietata nei giudizi. 

Le prove ce le avrei ma non so quanto valgono... sembra essere difficile provare un tradimento anche se è una cosa palese come il sole - questa è la giustizia italiana. Qualsiasi indagine porterebbe a dimostrare il fatto. Ora loro stanno attenti a non fare passi falsi, ma non si può uscire dalla dipendenza in qualche mese, e più si allontanano più sentono l'assefuazione l'uno perl'altro. 

Spero di trovare qualche conforto in questo forum perchè al momento vivo giornate di attesa e sconfitte....  e sento chiaramente che lei continua a mentire.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

Come approfittare del coniuge e andare in vacanza..


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Scusa... il neretto non so come sia venuto fuori...uno sbaglio...è la prima volta che scrivo qui. Non intendevo metterlo.
> 
> Le coppie scoppiano ma c'è modo è modo. Se è finita si chiude e poi si fa a cercare un'altra storia. Facile scappare dalla trincea quando ce n'è un'altra già pronta. Facile intossicarsi con amori fasulli fatti per soddisfare il proprio ego, colmare le proprie insicurezze  e dimenticare i propri fallimenti.
> 
> Al momento sono troppo ferito... mentre io mi occupavo di cucinarle, per cena e per il giorno dopo in pausa pranzo, e accudire mio figlio dall'uscita di scuola alla sera quando tornava lei, sempre più tardi,  fino ad arrivare alle 8,pensando che si stava sacrificando per il suo lavoro a tempo determinato, lei si approfittava del tempo in più per tradirmi.


Lo so, è insopportabile.
Ma il tradimento è questa brutta roba. Quando riguarda gli altri immaginiamo che possa avere delle ragioni che, se le conoscessimo, potremmo comprendere. Quando riguarda noi è una schifezza e basta.
Ti dico però che col passare del tempo potresti anche arrivare a pensare “boh è stato un periodo così “.


----------



## alcinoo (15 Marzo 2018)

Mi sono iscritto a questo forum oggi perché non so più che pesci pigliare ... ed ho bisogno di capire se se ne esce da questa situazione e come. Qualcuno è riuscito a raccogliere i cocci e rimetterli insieme? E' tutto inutile perché un tradimento significa che l'amoreè morto?

E' finita ma non riesco pensare quanto abbiamo perso, io e lei, forse soprattutto lei (che non è certo una giovincella). 

Da quando è iniziata questa storia lei mi ha prima implorato di non mollarla, poi è diventata sempre più insofferente, credo da quando anche lui è (forse) stato scoperto e per non avere una via di fuga pronta credo la continui ad illudere. Sono supposizioni


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto a questo forum oggi perché non so più che pesci pigliare ... ed ho bisogno di capire se se ne esce da questa situazione e come. Qualcuno è riuscito a raccogliere i cocci e rimetterli insieme? E' tutto inutile perché un tradimento significa che l'amoreè morto?
> 
> E' finita ma non riesco pensare quanto abbiamo perso, io e lei, forse soprattutto lei (che non è certo una giovincella).
> 
> Da quando è iniziata questa storia lei mi ha prima implorato di non mollarla, poi è diventata sempre più insofferente, credo da quando anche lui è (forse) stato scoperto e per non avere una via di fuga pronta credo la continui ad illudere. Sono supposizioni


Benvenuto!

Invece di fare supposizioni perche' non parli fino allo sfinimento con tua moglie?
Chiaro chiaro su cosa vorrebbe, se con te,  e tu con lei? Chiedile perche' ti pregava di non lasciarla e adesso fa la sostenuta verso te.
Perche'vuoi cambiare citta'? E tua figlia? 
Certo che si puo' ricominciare e tornare a stare bene insieme, tanto piu' se il tradimento e' stato breve, ma bisogna volerlo davvero tutti e due. Avete intimita' o distacco?
Parlale di tuttI i tuoi dubbi, dolori e dille cosa provi per lei. Soprattutto chiedile altrettanto.
Magari una vacanza insieme voi tre lontani dai problemi quotidiani, per capire. 
Non tenerti dubbi.  Ma non inventarti cose inesistenti su loro due. C h i a r e zz a.
Chiedile anche se vuole la separazione. Se no, che cambino le cose tra voi.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

Mollala


----------



## farmer (16 Marzo 2018)

Io non ti dicevo di raccogliere prove per usarle in via giudiziale,ma per sbatterle in faccia a lei che davanti ai fatti concreti non può più mentire. Il consiglio di disincantata è giusto, prendila e chiedile cosa vuole fare (con le prove è meglio) parla del tuo dolore,quello che hai scritto qui devi dirlo davanti a lei. Secondo come la vedo se lei sta continuando con l'altro sarà moooolto dura rinsavirla, l'amante significa bei momenti, bei sogni, parole dolci e forse del buon sesso. Portarla alla realtà è alla routine quotidiana sarà difficile. ......cmq vale la pena di provarci prima di mollare tutto. .....auguri


----------



## Outdider (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> E' vero....sto soffrendo troppo. Non sono più in grado di vedere un futuro a 44 anni. Tutti i miei sogni svaniti. Tutti i miei sforzi vani. Camminavamo a testa alta, sapendo che di essere stati sempre fedeli agli ideali che abbiamo costruito insieme, avevamo una dignità  che era la cosa più preziosa da trasmettere al frutto del nostro amore. Tutto mandato all'aria.
> 
> Il nostro amore vivente in nostra figlia, da cui lei non si è mai voluta staccare nemmeno per un attimo da passare insieme.
> 
> ...


Ciao, non riesco a capire a che ti servono le prove. Mi pare di aver capito che gli hai già scoperti in precedenza. Se vuoi delle prove concrete da poter ulizzare in tribunale allora affidati a professionisti.


----------



## alcinoo (16 Marzo 2018)

*x Disincantata, farmer, outdider*

In questo momento mi sembra di appartenere ad una sola cateoria di persone...quelli che ci sono passati, gli altri non esistono, non hanno idea. 

Il problema è che mia moglie non parla. E' sempre stata molto chiusa. Ora, appena accenno a lui e cosa combina, si irrita e nega tutto. Tutti i miei sforzi in tal senso sono stati vani. E sempre più distaccata, c'è stata intimità ma ora è completamente lontana. Per il momento dice che ci farebbe un periodo di distacco, nel senso che vorrebbe che la lasciassi a casa (mia) sola. Dice per capire "se non possiamo stare l'uno senza l'altro"... una vocina mi dice che sono menzogne su menzogne.


----------



## Mat78 (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> In questo momento mi sembra di appartenere ad una sola cateoria di persone...quelli che ci sono passati, gli altri non esistono, non hanno idea.
> 
> Il problema è che mia moglie non parla. E' sempre stata molto chiusa. Ora, appena accenno a lui e cosa combina, si irrita e nega tutto. Tutti i miei sforzi in tal senso sono stati vani. E sempre più distaccata, c'è stata intimità ma ora è completamente lontana. Per il momento dice che ci farebbe un periodo di distacco, nel senso che vorrebbe che la lasciassi a casa (mia) sola. Dice per capire "se non possiamo stare l'uno senza l'altro"... una vocina mi dice che sono menzogne su menzogne.


Se ha questo bisogno che uscisse lei di casa. Troppo comodo. Qui ti consigliano di andare te a parlare con lei, ma scherziamo? È lei che ha fatto la porcata ed è lei che deve venire date a parlare. Vuoi farla rosicare? Fatti una tua vita, esci con altre donne, cambia il tuo modo di vestire, farti vedere da lei sereno (anche se dentro ti senti morire) e vedrai come il suo ammmmore svanirà come neve al sole.


----------



## farmer (16 Marzo 2018)

Ahi ahi ahi! !!!quando dicono così qualcosa si è rotto,preparati al peggio,comunque con lei devi parlarci e ti deve dire tutta la verità,deve essere sincera fosse l ultima cosa che fa per te, e poi vada come vada


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

Mollala .... Ormai se innamorata... Te sei diventato di troppo


----------



## farmer (16 Marzo 2018)

Come ti ho detto se hai le prove del tradimento sbattigliele in faccia e deve uscire la verità,basta menzogne. .....consulta un legale. 
Se è presa per l'altro la vedo dura


----------



## francoff (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> In questo momento mi sembra di appartenere ad una sola cateoria di persone...quelli che ci sono passati, gli altri non esistono, non hanno idea.
> 
> Il problema è che mia moglie non parla. E' sempre stata molto chiusa. Ora, appena accenno a lui e cosa combina, si irrita e nega tutto. Tutti i miei sforzi in tal senso sono stati vani. E sempre più distaccata, c'è stata intimità ma ora è completamente lontana. Per il momento dice che ci farebbe un periodo di distacco, nel senso che vorrebbe che la lasciassi a casa (mia) sola. Dice per capire "se non possiamo stare l'uno senza l'altro"... una vocina mi dice che sono menzogne su menzogne.


calma, calma e calma....hai una bambina , per prima cosa va da un legale , fatti consigliare a 360° : come muoverti per la bambina, patrimonio, come rapportarti con lei.......non fare nulla senza avere il parere di un professionista.....a lei non dire nulla naturalmente.


----------



## farmer (16 Marzo 2018)

Consiglio saggio. ..consulta un legale prima di fare qualsiasi mossa. ...Ma prova a parlarle e vedi se riesci a capire qualcosa di più


----------



## Outdider (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> In questo momento mi sembra di appartenere ad una sola cateoria di persone...quelli che ci sono passati, gli altri non esistono, non hanno idea.
> 
> Il problema è che mia moglie non parla. E' sempre stata molto chiusa. Ora, appena accenno a lui e cosa combina, si irrita e nega tutto. Tutti i miei sforzi in tal senso sono stati vani. E sempre più distaccata, c'è stata intimità ma ora è completamente lontana. Per il momento dice che ci farebbe un periodo di distacco, nel senso che vorrebbe che la lasciassi a casa (mia) sola. Dice per capire "se non possiamo stare l'uno senza l'altro"... una vocina mi dice che sono menzogne su menzogne.


Ed è per questo che ti consiglio di rivolgerti a professionisti. Non lasciare casa assolutamente, se vuole star sola che lo faccia lei...non farti fregare, la casa è tua.


----------



## Mat78 (16 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Consiglio saggio. ..consulta un legale prima di fare qualsiasi mossa. ...Ma prova a parlarle e vedi se riesci a capire qualcosa di più


E pensi che gli dica la verità  tutti noi che ci siamo passati sanno che non la saprà mai e quello che gli dirà non sarà nemmeno il 5% di quello che è successo. Il consiglio di andare prima da un legale è corretto mi raccomando, non uscire di casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> In questo momento mi sembra di appartenere ad una sola cateoria di persone...quelli che ci sono passati, gli altri non esistono, non hanno idea.
> 
> Il problema è che mia moglie non parla. E' sempre stata molto chiusa. Ora, appena accenno a lui e cosa combina, si irrita e nega tutto. Tutti i miei sforzi in tal senso sono stati vani. E sempre più distaccata, c'è stata intimità ma ora è completamente lontana. Per il momento dice che ci farebbe un periodo di distacco, nel senso che vorrebbe che la lasciassi a casa (mia) sola. Dice per capire "se non possiamo stare l'uno senza l'altro"... una vocina mi dice che sono menzogne su menzogne.


non uscire di casa per nessuna ragione. Assolutamente no. Se ha bisogno di riflettere esca lei, dille di prendersi una settimana di vacanza ed andare via da sola, tu tieni la bimba. Ma tu no, non fare una cretinata del genere.


----------



## alcinoo (16 Marzo 2018)

Questo mi sembra un gran consiglio...che lei non accetterà mai...ma sto prendendo provvedimenti.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra un gran consiglio...che lei non accetterà mai...ma sto prendendo provvedimenti.


Vai deciso...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2018)

Ad alcuni utenti ho scritto “avvocato” per mesi.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad alcuni utenti ho scritto “avvocato” per mesi.


Pero' prima di  andare dall'avvocato devi capire la situazione.  Se vuoi o non vuoi restare insieme, e vale per entrambi.

Ci vai se sei deciso  a separarti, o se capisci  che e' tua moglie a volerti lasciare..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' prima di  andare dall'avvocato devi capire la situazione.  Se vuoi o non vuoi restare insieme, e vale per entrambi.
> 
> Ci vai se sei deciso  a separarti, o se capisci  che e' tua moglie a volerti lasciare..


Leggo troppe persone convinte che una separazione funzioni come un processo (civile o penale?) e che sia necessario raccogliere prove del “delitto”. Magari un colloquio con un avvocato potrebbe chiarire quali sono le reali possibilità.


----------



## insane (17 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' prima di  andare dall'avvocato devi capire la situazione.  Se vuoi o non vuoi restare insieme, e vale per entrambi.
> 
> Ci vai se sei deciso  a separarti, o se capisci  che e' tua moglie a volerti lasciare..


Per me dall'avv ci devi andare comunque quando scopri una tresca. Aiuta non poco avere il parere di un professionista che ti descrive per benino i tuoi diritti e ti aiuta, in caso di comunione dei beni o di divario reddituale elevato, a cominciare a pararti il culo per il futuro.

Sono un centinaio di euro ben spesi secondo me


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Per me dall'avv ci devi andare comunque quando scopri una tresca. Aiuta non poco avere il parere di un professionista che ti descrive per benino i tuoi diritti e ti aiuta, in caso di comunione dei beni o di divario reddituale elevato, a cominciare a pararti il culo per il futuro.
> 
> Sono un centinaio di euro ben spesi secondo me


i beni che hai avuto per eredità non entrano in comunione dei beni.

conti correnti separati

se scopri di essere stato tradito o lo contesti subito oppure non puoi rivalertene dopo anni

se hai un'attività professionale/azienda dove lavora il coniuge, definire esattamente ruoli ed eventuali quote di proprietà di tutti.

si separano marito e moglie, non padre e madre

la casa di famiglia in genere rimane in uso a chi ha i figli in affido.

queste sono le cose di base più ricorrenti.   se c'è una grossa sproporzione tra i redditi dei coniugi, un accordo prematrimoniale sarebbe una mossa prudenziale.


----------



## alcinoo (17 Marzo 2018)

Ho sentito un legale... ma sembra tirarmi per la giacca.... mi spinge a chiudere... forse per suo interesse. 

Il problema è che la mia mente mi dice che non c'è altra via d'uscita  mentre il mio cuore mi dice di resistere, raccogliere i cocci. Lei non parla, nega evidenze, evita qualsiasi confronto o occasione di chiarimento, qualsiasi momento da passare insieme.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

Hai parlato con la controparte tradita??
Tanto per avere un quadro della situazione più ampio.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Per me dall'avv ci devi andare comunque quando scopri una tresca. Aiuta non poco avere il parere di un professionista che ti descrive per benino i tuoi diritti e ti aiuta, in caso di comunione dei beni o di divario reddituale elevato, a cominciare a pararti il culo per il futuro.
> 
> Sono un centinaio di euro ben spesi secondo me



Ma se non ti vuoi separare, che ci vai a fare?   Prima cerchi di capire cosa vuoi tu, se vuoi restare devi capire anche  cosa vuole l'altro, se uno dei due non vuole restare, allora pensi a separarti. Poi mica parliamo di famiglie borghesi o di industriali, con grandi patrimoni da spartire, quindi non c'e' motivo di correre dagli avvocati,  a volte neppure servono, nonostante si sia stati traditi, perche' c'e' ben poco da spartire. E' gia'  tanto che ci siano i soldi per il mantenimento dei figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i beni che hai avuto per eredità non entrano in comunione dei beni.
> 
> conti correnti separati
> 
> ...


 ma lui non potrebbe vendere ora la casa mentre temporeggia sul da farsi? E a andare tutta la famiglia in affitto?


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lui non potrebbe vendere ora la casa mentre temporeggia sul da farsi? E a andare tutta la famiglia in affitto?



Di sti tempi non mi sembra il caso,  bisogna sempre pensare ai figli.


----------



## Outdider (17 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Ho sentito un legale... ma sembra tirarmi per la giacca.... mi spinge a chiudere... forse per suo interesse.
> 
> Il problema è che la mia mente mi dice che non c'è altra via d'uscita  mentre il mio cuore mi dice di resistere, raccogliere i cocci. Lei non parla, nega evidenze, evita qualsiasi confronto o occasione di chiarimento, qualsiasi momento da passare insieme.


Allora se non riesci in qualche modo devi fare. Ma scusa, quali sarebbero le prove che lei nega sempre? Ma percaso non sarai tu a farti un film in testa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di sti tempi non mi sembra il caso,  bisogna sempre pensare ai figli.


certo, ma mi pare di aver capito che la moglie vuole troncare. Lo vuol mandare via, non mi sembra  una cosa da prendere alla leggera. Piuttosto di essere buttato fuori in attesa che lei si chiarisca le idee, meglio provvedere.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, ma mi pare di aver capito che la moglie vuole troncare. Lo vuol mandare via, non mi sembra  una cosa da prendere alla leggera. Piuttosto di essere buttato fuori in attesa che lei si chiarisca le idee, meglio provvedere.


Veramente non si capisce bene cosa voglia lei, non si parlano.  Ed in ogni caso io penserei a lasciare un tetto sulla testa ai figli, che quasi sempre restano con la madre, anche se traditrice.  Poi, tranne casi rari, non e' facile vendere in fretta e dove li mandi i figli?  
Davanti ad un giudice passerebbe dalla parte del torto, per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente non si capisce bene cosa voglia lei, non si parlano.  Ed in ogni caso io penserei a lasciare un tetto sulla testa ai figli, che quasi sempre restano con la madre, anche se traditrice.  Poi, tranne casi rari, non e' facile vendere in fretta e dove li mandi i figli?
> Davanti ad un giudice passerebbe dalla parte del torto, per me.


 quando parlo vendere intendo  prendere 2 piccoli appartamenti uno per il padre e uno per la madre. Evitando che lui vada a finire un mezzo ad una strada e lei si porti il nuovo compagno nella casa di lui.Ultimamente si stanno vedendo delle cose assurde. Va bene tutelare i figli ma non va bene far vivere i padri nei dormitori pubblici.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando parlo vendere intendo  prendere 2 piccoli appartamenti uno per il padre e uno per la madre. Evitando che lui vada a finire un mezzo ad una strada e lei si porti il nuovo compagno nella casa di lui.Ultimamente si stanno vedendo delle cose assurde. Va bene tutelare i figli ma non va bene far vivere i padri nei dormitori pubblici.


Il 3ddista con il suo atteggiamento remissivo non fa altro che legittimare sempre di più la mogliera. La sua fine è sotto i ponti
Ma prendila a calci nella “pucchiacca” e se abitate dove ci sono scale fagli fare i gradini a quattro a quattro........ecchecazzo ma sti curnut’ e mazziat’ so pure strunz’?


----------



## Outdider (18 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il 3ddista con il suo atteggiamento remissivo non fa altro che legittimare sempre di più la mogliera. La sua fine è sotto i ponti
> Ma prendila a calci nella “pucchiacca” e se abitate dove ci sono scale fagli fare i gradini a quattro a quattro........ecchecazzo ma sti curnut’ e mazziat’ so pure strunz’?


Fratè, come rendi l'idea non la rende nessuno :rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (18 Marzo 2018)

Comunque,credo che l'atteggiamento che sta assumendo il nostro amico sia un po pericoloso. Non riuscire ad accettare che stia finendo o potrebbe finire tutto è pericoloso.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Comunque,credo che l'atteggiamento che sta assumendo il nostro amico sia un po pericoloso. Non riuscire ad accettare che stia finendo o potrebbe finire tutto è pericoloso.


Quoto. Le persone restano aggrappate a volte ad un fio sospeso su un baratro, senza rendersi conto che è talmente sottile che ormai non regge più.
Io ragiono dempre con i miei parametri, se una cosa è finita è finita. Se è amara la cosa non è che prolungare l'agonia aiuti. E' presa dell'altro, prenderne atto, sistemare i figli, voltare pagina.
La vita non regala granchè a chi non ha coraggio.
Rimanere con una che pensa ad un altro, che si comporta da quindicenne infoiata mi sembra un martirio giornaliero, i martìri li lascerei ai martiri....


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto. Le persone restano aggrappate a volte ad un fio sospeso su un baratro, senza rendersi conto che è talmente sottile che ormai non regge più.
> Io ragiono dempre con i miei parametri, se una cosa è finita è finita. Se è amara la cosa non è che prolungare l'agonia aiuti. E' presa dell'altro, prenderne atto, sistemare i figli, voltare pagina.
> La vita non regala granchè a chi non ha coraggio.
> Rimanere con una che pensa ad un altro, che si comporta da quindicenne infoiata mi sembra un martirio giornaliero, i martìri li lascerei ai martiri....


......concordo su tutta la linea, che spreco.......


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il 3ddista con il suo atteggiamento remissivo non fa altro che legittimare sempre di più la mogliera. La sua fine è sotto i ponti
> Ma prendila a calci nella “pucchiacca” e se abitate dove ci sono scale fagli fare i gradini a quattro a quattro........ecchecazzo ma sti curnut’ e mazziat’ so pure strunz’?


oh là, un po di saggezza spiccia!! 
Buongiorno!!!


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> *Ho sentito un legale*... ma sembra tirarmi per la giacca.... mi spinge a chiudere... forse per suo interesse.
> 
> Il problema è che la mia mente mi dice che non c'è altra via d'uscita  mentre il mio cuore mi dice di resistere, raccogliere i cocci. *Lei non parla, nega evidenze, evita qualsiasi confronto o occasione di chiarimento, qualsiasi momento da passare insieme.*



Fatti spiegare bene cosa significa abbandonare il tetto coniugale. In particolare in presenza di figli. 

Ma perchè ti fai trattare così???
Cosa pensi di ottenere? 

(e poi...quel nick...per la puttana!) 

Benvenuto


----------



## Outdider (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fatti spiegare bene cosa significa abbandonare il tetto coniugale. In particolare in presenza di figli.
> 
> Ma perchè ti fai trattare così???
> Cosa pensi di ottenere?
> ...


Da quello che ho capito lui non vuole andarsene, semmai è lei che vuole che lui vada via per qualche tempo...per pensare dice lei. L'abbandono del tetto coniugale, che sappia io, non esiste più.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito lui non vuole andarsene, semmai è lei che vuole che lui vada via per qualche tempo...per pensare dice lei. L'abbandono del tetto coniugale, che sappia io, non esiste più.


Non sono avvocato. Giusto per chiarezza. 

Per esperienza ho sempre sentito sconsigliare l'abbandono della casa comune da parte di civilisti in cause di separazione. 
Per una questione di addebito in causa giudiziale. 

Salvo gravi situazioni dimostrabili (violenza domestica, per dire).

Credo non esista più il reato.
Ma in sede civile può essere causa di addebito.

Al suo posto, mi informerei con un professionista. E non solo su quest, visto come butta. 

In ogni caso, ho capito anche io che è lei a chiederlo. Questo il motivo per cui chiedevo perché si fa trattare così, fra gli altri.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, ma mi pare di aver capito che la moglie vuole troncare. Lo vuol mandare via, non mi sembra  una cosa da prendere alla leggera. Piuttosto di essere buttato fuori in attesa che lei si chiarisca le idee, meglio provvedere.


vendere casa non è un processo che si conclude in 2 giorni.   se ha fretta, non è un'opzione consigliabile


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono avvocato. Giusto per chiarezza.
> 
> Per esperienza ho sempre sentito sconsigliare l'abbandono della casa comune da parte di civilisti in cause di separazione.
> Per una questione di addebito in causa giudiziale.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vendere casa non è un processo che si conclude in 2 giorni.   se ha fretta, non è un'opzione consigliabile


concordo...però l'idea non sarebbe male,dovrebbe prendere tempo...e dovrebbe svendere


----------



## alcinoo (19 Marzo 2018)

non credo che se ci lasciamo rimanga a casa mia per molto, perché lontano da dove lavora...ma ne lfrattempo avrei mia figlia vicina.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Leggo da giorni le vostre storie, tutte diverse ma tutte così tristemente piene di dolore.
> Nello stato confusionale in cui ci si ritrova dopo che la “bomba” del tradimento scoppia nella tua vita, mi fanno riflettere, mi fanno sentire meno sola, mi danno anche una certa speranza.
> Difficile raccontare la propria storia quando la ferita sanguina ancora...
> Ho tradito.
> ...


Ciao !
La mia opinione è che tuo marito ti manca solamente perché lui adesso sta bene con un altra persona. Non credo che tu ti sei pentita subito del tuo tradimento altrimenti non mi spiego la convivenza con il tuo amante. Rispondi sinceramente: 
se con l’amante le cose fossero andate bene, se non avessi avuto la perdita della tua mamma ( mi dispiace ), se tutto fosse stato ok nella tua vita... avresti pensato al tuo marito e saresti tornata da lui ?
Lo vuoi perché l’hai perso...così succede con tutte le persone che non si apprezzano quando le hai vicino.
Mi dispiace e scusami la franchezza ma ho visto che vuoi capire per andare avanti. Hai sbagliato, lo sai , non so se si può tornare indietro. Da tradita ti posso dire che difficilmente ci si può fidare dopo un tradimento.
Mi dispiace. Buona fortuna


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> non credo che se ci lasciamo rimanga a casa mia per molto, perché lontano da dove lavora...


...non ti illudere. Stiamo parlando di un bene da decine di migliaia, se non centinaia di migliaia, di euro. Non ci si rinuncia facilmente.


----------



## alcinoo (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> ...non ti illudere. Stiamo parlando di un bene da decine di migliaia, se non centinaia di migliaia, di euro. Non ci si rinuncia facilmente.


L'alternativa sarebbe contribuire all'affitto della sua nuova casa.

Che cosa succede se va in affitto in una nuova casa prima della separazione? La casa coniugaleresta quella incui abbiamo vissuto insieme?


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> L'alternativa sarebbe contribuire all'affitto della sua nuova casa.
> 
> Che cosa succede se va in affitto in una nuova casa prima della separazione? La casa coniugaleresta quella incui abbiamo vissuto insieme?


A naso direi che avresti fatto tombola. Ma dovresti chiederlo ad un avvocato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> L'alternativa sarebbe contribuire all'affitto della sua nuova casa.
> 
> Che cosa succede se va in affitto in una nuova casa prima della separazione? La casa coniugaleresta quella incui abbiamo vissuto insieme?


Una separazione non è un processo penale o civile è più un nuovo contratto tra soci.
Se vi accordate si più fare tutto.
Solo interviene un giudice in caso di figli minorenni per verificare che l’accordo non vada a detrimento dei minori.


----------



## alcinoo (27 Marzo 2018)

Sono sospeso nel tempo aspettando in ogni momento un qualsiasi segno di avvicinamento o una cofessione sincera. Ma non arriva niente (ma a ben guardare ci sono solo segnali scoraggianti). Lei continua a sentirsi con lui ma forse senza intimità. E' con la testa altrove e confronta la nostra storia di decenni con una storia diqualche mesi da adolescenti ... ed il giudizio che ne esce è spietato. 

Io sto riflettendo sui miei errori, e liberarmi da situazioni che mi sono cadute in testa come tegole e che mi hanno impegnato e stressato. Sto aspettando che il tempo maturi le idee e porti ragionevolezza. 

Nel frattempo cercherò di minimizzare i danni se dovesse succedere il peggio.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Sono sospeso nel tempo aspettando in ogni momento un qualsiasi segno di avvicinamento o una cofessione sincera. Ma non arriva niente (ma a ben guardare ci sono solo segnali scoraggianti). Lei continua a sentirsi con lui ma forse senza intimità. E' con la testa altrove e confronta la nostra storia di decenni con una storia diqualche mesi da adolescenti ... ed il giudizio che ne esce è spietato.
> 
> Io sto riflettendo sui miei errori, e liberarmi da situazioni che mi sono cadute in testa come tegole e che mi hanno impegnato e stressato. Sto aspettando che il tempo maturi le idee e porti ragionevolezza.
> 
> Nel frattempo cercherò di minimizzare i danni se dovesse succedere il peggio.


Io capisco che la tua situazione sia delicata per via della prole ma non penso che essere eccessivamente arrendevole ti possa aiutare, anzi stai permettendo che lei in definitiva ti prenda per i fondelli.
E' una questione di carattere, lo capisco, ma non recuperi certo il suo rispetto (cosa che ora vale poco) nè il tuo rispetto verso te stesso (unica cosa che dovrebbe valere per te) se continui passivamente ad attendere.
Attendi che ritorni in sè, che rinsavisca da sola?
Hai voglia.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Sono sospeso nel tempo aspettando in ogni momento un qualsiasi segno di avvicinamento o una cofessione sincera. Ma non arriva niente (ma a ben guardare ci sono solo segnali scoraggianti). Lei continua a sentirsi con lui ma forse senza intimità. E' con la testa altrove e confronta la nostra storia di decenni con una storia diqualche mesi da adolescenti ... ed il giudizio che ne esce è spietato.
> 
> Io sto riflettendo sui miei errori, e liberarmi da situazioni che mi sono cadute in testa come tegole e che mi hanno impegnato e stressato. Sto aspettando che il tempo maturi le idee e porti ragionevolezza.
> 
> Nel frattempo cercherò di minimizzare i danni se dovesse succedere il peggio.


E che deve succedere ancora ???
Non ti basta??


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Sono sospeso nel tempo aspettando in ogni momento un qualsiasi segno di avvicinamento o una cofessione sincera. Ma non arriva niente (ma a ben guardare ci sono solo segnali scoraggianti). Lei continua a sentirsi con lui ma forse senza intimità. E' con la testa altrove e confronta la nostra storia di decenni con una storia diqualche mesi da adolescenti ... ed il giudizio che ne esce è spietato.
> 
> Io sto riflettendo sui miei errori, e liberarmi da situazioni che mi sono cadute in testa come tegole e che mi hanno impegnato e stressato. Sto aspettando che il tempo maturi le idee e porti ragionevolezza.
> 
> Nel frattempo cercherò di minimizzare i danni se dovesse succedere il peggio.


 hai saputo per caso il matrimonio di lui come si sta evolvendo?


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2018)

Scrive bene Brunetta, in una separazione il primo punto da salvaguardare sono eventuali figli, dopo di che se non ci sono stati eventi traumatici violenti, ognuno per sé.  Una relazione d'amore è un rapporto vicendevole, non un pronto soccorso psico-sentimentale dell'altro. Gli estremi per chiudere ci sono, questo è quanto, e mi sembra inutile, spossante e deprimente preoccuparsi delle storie dell'altra parte.  A dirla tutta per come si presenta mi sembra anche qualcosa di patetico ma non vorrei diventare offensiva...
Chi non si comporta in maniera matura nell'amore e nella sua fine, raramente lo è nelle seguenti storie. Queste persone non vanno per valutazioni e sentimenti profondi ma perseguono storie superficialmente gratificanti spesso con valutazioni pressapochiste... 
Chiudere al più presto !


----------



## alcinoo (31 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io capisco che la tua situazione sia delicata per via della prole ma non penso che essere eccessivamente arrendevole ti possa aiutare, anzi stai permettendo che lei in definitiva ti prenda per i fondelli.
> E' una questione di carattere, lo capisco, ma non recuperi certo il suo rispetto (cosa che ora vale poco) nè il tuo rispetto verso te stesso (unica cosa che dovrebbe valere per te) se continui passivamente ad attendere.
> Attendi che ritorni in sè, che rinsavisca da sola?
> Hai voglia.


In effetti il problema è la prole e tutto quello che comporterà la sua gestione in futuro. Comunque sarà anche il motivo per guardare avanti. 

La situazione attuale si innesta in altre situazioni complicate che vorrei risolvere prima, altrimenti rischio di ritrovarmi a concluderle tutte insieme e sarebbe un delirio più di quanto lo è ora.


----------



## alcinoo (31 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scrive bene Brunetta, in una separazione il primo punto da salvaguardare sono eventuali figli, dopo di che se non ci sono stati eventi traumatici violenti, ognuno per sé.  Una relazione d'amore è un rapporto vicendevole, non un pronto soccorso psico-sentimentale dell'altro. Gli estremi per chiudere ci sono, questo è quanto, e mi sembra inutile, spossante e deprimente preoccuparsi delle storie dell'altra parte.  A dirla tutta per come si presenta mi sembra anche qualcosa di patetico ma non vorrei diventare offensiva...
> Chi non si comporta in maniera matura nell'amore e nella sua fine, raramente lo è nelle seguenti storie. Queste persone non vanno per valutazioni e sentimenti profondi ma perseguono storie superficialmente gratificanti spesso con valutazioni pressapochiste...
> Chiudere al più presto !


Questo atteggiamento, anche se patetico, è servito fino adesso a salvaguardare figli tenedo una atmosfera di normalità seppur di facciata. Chiudere significa prima di tutto disenteressarmi per le sorti di lei, togliergli il mio supporto che tutt'ora da per scontato e senza il quale francamente si troverà in grosse difficoltà. Sono affari suoi - questo dovrei pensare - ma la mia preoccupazione è che questo passo porterà pesanti litigi.  

Credo e cerco di comportarmi con estrema maturità malgrado la situazione.


----------



## Circe (31 Marzo 2018)

Disastro ha detto:


> Credo sia proprio così.
> Sono convinta che, per chi lo vuole davvero, ricostruire o costruire ex-novo non sia impossibile. Ma serve molto impegno da entrambe le parti ed essere assolutamente convinti che ne valga la pena.
> Da parte di mio marito mancano entrambi i presupposti.
> Io sicuramente ho gesotito male il pre-, il durante e anche il -post,  del resto se non avessi mai sbagliato non mi troverei qui, ma per tornare alla metafora sopra citata, penso che mio marito non abbia mai neanche tentato di aiutarmi a trasportare la sacca dall’altra parte del fiume...


Ciao ....io sono stata come tuo marito. Non e' facile aiutare chi ti ha fatto del male a riportare la sacca. Anzi, avresti dovuto aiitare tu lui.....e non e' facile tornare ad amare chi hai odiato e schifato x il tradimento.....mettiti l'anima in pace, lui non potra mai piu guardarti e amarti come prima. Lascialo libero di trovare una donna che lo ami davvero. Tu non lo amavi piu, altrimenti non avresti cercato un altro uomo.


----------



## Circe (31 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto a questo forum oggi perché non so più che pesci pigliare ... ed ho bisogno di capire se se ne esce da questa situazione e come. Qualcuno è riuscito a raccogliere i cocci e rimetterli insieme? E' tutto inutile perché un tradimento significa che l'amoreè morto?
> 
> E' finita ma non riesco pensare quanto abbiamo perso, io e lei, forse soprattutto lei (che non è certo una giovincella).
> 
> Da quando è iniziata questa storia lei mi ha prima implorato di non mollarla, poi è diventata sempre più insofferente, credo da quando anche lui è (forse) stato scoperto e per non avere una via di fuga pronta credo la continui ad illudere. Sono supposizioni


Se ne esce solo se ritrovi il tuo baricentro. Concentrati su di te al di fuori della coppia. Vai in palestra, frequenta altra gente, trovati un hobby. Esci di casa, respira e sorridi a te stesso. Non dedicare il tuo tempo a pensare q lei. Devi ritrovarti. Impegnati!


----------



## alcinoo (31 Marzo 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ne esce solo se ritrovi il tuo baricentro. Concentrati su di te al di fuori della coppia. Vai in palestra, frequenta altra gente, trovati un hobby. Esci di casa, respira e sorridi a te stesso. Non dedicare il tuo tempo a pensare q lei. Devi ritrovarti. Impegnati!


E' un processo mentale lungo, ciclico, pieno di cadute. E' quello che cercherò di fare per disintossicare il mio cervello da lei. 

Occorre trovare una motivazione però. Ed io ho sempre dedicato ogni mia azione a qualche "Musa", che per molti anni è stata un'immagine assolutamente idealizzata di lei, attribuendole un carattere che non avrebbe mai avuto. 

Al momento uno sguardo e due parole con una donna mi bastano per sognare giorni interi.


----------



## Circe (31 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> E' un processo mentale lungo, ciclico, pieno di cadute.


Lo so....ci sono passata. Ma ti assicuro che man mano cadrai sempre meno. E se succedera' ti rialzerai subito. Perche tu vali di piu del dolore che non ti sei scelto. E perche un tuo sorriso x qualcun altro puo valere oro. 
E perche' non devi permettete piu a nessuno di pilotare il tuo cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Lo so....ci sono passata. Ma ti assicuro che man mano cadrai sempre meno. E se succedera' ti rialzerai subito. Perche tu vali di piu del dolore che non ti sei scelto. E perche un tuo sorriso x qualcun altro puo valere oro.
> E perche' non devi permettete piu a nessuno di pilotare il tuo cuore.


Ti leggo meglio.
Sono contenta. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## alcinoo (31 Marzo 2018)

Il punto che il baricentro era DUE, e che si reggeva sul PER SEMPRE.

Ora la metà del DUE è stata strappa e sul PER SEMPRE ci ha ***** sopra. 

Dovrei ripartire dall'UNO, sperando che diventi DUE e ritorni al PER SEMPRE.

In pratica si ritorna alla casella ZERO se non siè già fuori dai giochi. 

Si SOPRAVVIVE o si VIVE dopo il tradimento->seprazione->divorzio?

Dovrei essere ottimista che mi sono tolto di mezzo una donna che non vale niente, ma che mi ha reso padre?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Il punto che il baricentro era DUE, e che si reggeva sul PER SEMPRE.
> 
> Ora la metà del DUE è stata strappa e sul PER SEMPRE ci ha ***** sopra.
> 
> ...


tutti i fallimenti provocano dolore, ma si deve continuare, intorno a te tutto vive. Questo momento è difficile, ma arriverà un periodo migliore. Cerca però di non chiuderti in questo pensiero, altrimenti la sofferenza ti divorera. Tieni la mente occupata.
Lei rimarrà comunque la madre dei tuoi figli. Momenti sereni ne avete avuto, ora si comincia una nuova vita.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Il punto che il baricentro era DUE, e che si reggeva sul PER SEMPRE.
> 
> Ora la metà del DUE è stata strappa e sul PER SEMPRE ci ha ***** sopra.
> 
> ...


Poi capirai che non è così.
Resta qui. Ti aiuterà.


----------



## Circe (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti leggo meglio.
> Sono contenta.
> 
> :abbraccio:


Decisamente! Grazie....


----------



## Circe (1 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Dovrei ripartire dall'UNO, sperando che diventi DUE e ritorni al PER SEMPRE.


No, devi ripartire dall'uno che si avvicina ad un altro 1 e insieme percorrono una direzione finche va bene ad entrambi.
Il per sempre non esiste, eSISTe il QUI e ORA.  So che adesso non capirai queste parole, ma succedera'. Come ti dice Brunetta, resta qui e parla....ti aiuteranno sia i commenti buoni che i cattivi.


----------



## alcinoo (16 Aprile 2018)

*aggiornamenti*

Come descrivere questa inesorabile caduta verso la fine, mi ricorda tutti gli sforzi che ho fatto durante la malattia di mio padre e mio fratello, parlando con dottori, rincuorando, cercando di farli reagire in qualche modo, ma la fine è arrivata e mi sono reso conto che tutti i miei sforzi sono stati risibili. 

Ora sono nella stessa situazione. Ho cercato di mediare, rassicurare mia moglie della mia presenza, fare tutto il possibile a casa e con mia figlia più di quanto abbia mai fatto - seppure sono stato sempre io ad averci passato più tempo. Sono stato un marito sempre ragionevole, le ho fatto fare magnifiche esperienze che molte avrebbero invidiato. Ho sempre pensato a tutto io dal punto di vista economico, compresa la casa in cui viviamo che prima diceva di voler lasciare ma che ora (su probabile consiglio di un avvocato) non vuole più lasciare. Negli ultimi anni però le tristi vicende familiari mi hanno travolto e mi sono trovato ad dover seguire così tanti impicci, in uno stato di profonda tristezza, che le miei attenzioni ne hanno inevitabilmente risentito. Prima invece lottavo per la carriera che volevo dedicare a lei, mia musa che mi dava le forze per affrontarla - ma che con la nascita di nostra figlia e mancati riconoscimenti ho poi dovuto mollare. 

In tutto questo lei non parla, evita, e probabilmente continua a frequentare il suo lui - passando il tempo a ridere dei miei goffi tentativi. Poi arriva il mio inevitabile passo falso, per rabbia magari, più precisamente sono provocazioni che faccio nella speranza di avere da parte sua qualche segnale. A quel punto ottengo solo stronzaggini spietate in cambio. 

E' più finita che mai. Credo sia rimasto solo far parlare gli avvocati. Lei si rifiuta di ragionare, di parlare. Io la chiamavo quando possibile, togliendo tempo a me e facendomi del male, ma ora basta. 

Arriverà il momento per lei di realizzare le consequenze di ciò che ha fatto? Avrà una coscenza? Come fa a vivere tutta questa situazione con così tanta freddezza? 

Affrontere questa fase più brutta. Rialzarsi in piedi cercando di non scivolare MAI! Guardarsi intorno quando ho azzerato la mia vita sociale per lei: non ho più amici, la mia famiglia d'origine e per gran parte in cielo. 

E' veramente dura ragazzi ma ce la farò, riprenderò in mano la mia vita. Lasciando lei forse, a 43 anni, ancora sarò in tempo per trovare un briciolo di amore - magari una nuova famiglia - anche se non sarà mai l'amore spensierato dei vent'anni.  Magari riuscirò a trovare le soddisfazione, visto che con lei ho sempre avuto un senso di oppressione e continua critica/inadeguatezza. Più ne facevo per lei annullandomi, più venivo fagocitato. Con il tradimento e le mie continue prostrazioni a mo di zerbino tutto questo ha raggiunto il livello di malignità inaudito. 

Le consequenze per mia figlia saranno pesantissime. Io risentirò pesantemente delle consequenze economiche. Il timore di sbandare sempre in agguato. Ma la libertà non ha prezzo. Malgrado tutta la disonesta ricevuta - forse per essere stato troppo onesto anche quando non avrei dovuto - ho una dignità a cui aggrapparmi. La mia vita non è ancora finita.


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2018)

Se ho capito bene,magari sbaglio, lei neppure lavora?

Hai già.  Sentito un avvocato?

Perche' per tua figlia dobrebbe essere terribile il futuro?

Magari vedi tutto nero adesso perche' devi decinese,  devi cercarti un'a'tra casa, devi fare i conti con gli alimenti, poi, come tutti,  una volta separati, ci si arrangia. 

Non deprimerti.

La casa e' ereditata da te o comprata?   Cambia.


----------



## Cuore2018 (16 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Come descrivere questa inesorabile caduta verso la fine, mi ricorda tutti gli sforzi che ho fatto durante la malattia di mio padre e mio fratello, parlando con dottori, rincuorando, cercando di farli reagire in qualche modo, ma la fine è arrivata e mi sono reso conto che tutti i miei sforzi sono stati risibili.
> 
> Ora sono nella stessa situazione. Ho cercato di mediare, rassicurare mia moglie della mia presenza, fare tutto il possibile a casa e con mia figlia più di quanto abbia mai fatto - seppure sono stato sempre io ad averci passato più tempo. Sono stato un marito sempre ragionevole, le ho fatto fare magnifiche esperienze che molte avrebbero invidiato. Ho sempre pensato a tutto io dal punto di vista economico, compresa la casa in cui viviamo che prima diceva di voler lasciare ma che ora (su probabile consiglio di un avvocato) non vuole più lasciare. Negli ultimi anni però le tristi vicende familiari mi hanno travolto e mi sono trovato ad dover seguire così tanti impicci, in uno stato di profonda tristezza, che le miei attenzioni ne hanno inevitabilmente risentito. Prima invece lottavo per la carriera che volevo dedicare a lei, mia musa che mi dava le forze per affrontarla - ma che con la nascita di nostra figlia e mancati riconoscimenti ho poi dovuto mollare.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace molto leggere queste tue parole. Vorrei dirti che la vita regala inaspettatamente nuovi inizi, che a volte sono ancora più belli di quelli vissuti.
Ma anch'io, se mi guardo indietro, mi accorgo che per arrivare fino a qui ho passato anni infernali e di caos totale. E quindi che senso avrebbe indorare la pillola?

Quando dicono che una separazione, soprattutto con figli piccoli, è uno dei traumi più pesanti da sopportare, è vero.
Figli da gestire, alti e bassi con l'ex coniuge, rabbie esplosive che non puoi lasciare esplodere perché sei prima di tutto un genitore. Ingiustizie davanti a cui devi chinare la testa, richieste da assecondare per quieto vivere nonostante le reputi sbagliate.

E restare impantanato in difficoltà economiche che rendono tutto più pesante. Dover cambiare casa, dover negare cose ai tuoi figli che altri ragazzini hanno senza fatica.
E magari, nel frattempo, tentare di rifarsi una vita. Con mille problemi che rendono le cose molto meno romantiche e spensierate di quando la vita avevi cominciato a costruirla con entusiasmo.

Sí, viene da chiedersi se ne valga la pena.

Eppure la risposta è sí, mille volte sí.

Quella vita che ricostruirai sarà autentica, libera, una vita scelta e voluta a costo di mille sacrifici.
I tuoi figli ne usciranno e si accorgeranno che si può ridere e sentirsi felici anche in mezzo a qualche casino.

Scoprirai un nuovo rapporto con te stesso, troverai in te una forza che non sospettavi di avere. Risorgere dalle proprie ceneri ti fa sentire bravo e pieno di fiducia.

Capirai che ti faranno schifo i compromessi. Quando affronti la fine di una famiglia, ció che vuoi dopo dev'essere limpido, chiaro, senza macchia o sotterfugi. Vuoi il meglio, non ti accontenti più. E ogni giorno felice che ti sei guadagnato, te lo godi mille volte di più. Non importa se sei un po' più realista: non vuol dire necessariamente essere cinici e privi di speranza, anzi.

Ecco, questo è il quadro più completo che posso offrirti della mia vita di ex divorziata.

Spero che possa servirti.


----------



## Outdider (16 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Come descrivere questa inesorabile caduta verso la fine, mi ricorda tutti gli sforzi che ho fatto durante la malattia di mio padre e mio fratello, parlando con dottori, rincuorando, cercando di farli reagire in qualche modo, ma la fine è arrivata e mi sono reso conto che tutti i miei sforzi sono stati risibili.
> 
> Ora sono nella stessa situazione. Ho cercato di mediare, rassicurare mia moglie della mia presenza, fare tutto il possibile a casa e con mia figlia più di quanto abbia mai fatto - seppure sono stato sempre io ad averci passato più tempo. Sono stato un marito sempre ragionevole, le ho fatto fare magnifiche esperienze che molte avrebbero invidiato. Ho sempre pensato a tutto io dal punto di vista economico, compresa la casa in cui viviamo che prima diceva di voler lasciare ma che ora (su probabile consiglio di un avvocato) non vuole più lasciare. Negli ultimi anni però le tristi vicende familiari mi hanno travolto e mi sono trovato ad dover seguire così tanti impicci, in uno stato di profonda tristezza, che le miei attenzioni ne hanno inevitabilmente risentito. Prima invece lottavo per la carriera che volevo dedicare a lei, mia musa che mi dava le forze per affrontarla - ma che con la nascita di nostra figlia e mancati riconoscimenti ho poi dovuto mollare.
> 
> ...


in bocca al lupo per tutto....una raccomandazione non farti fottere da tua moglie, se c'è da lottare lotta


----------



## alcinoo (16 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto....una raccomandazione non farti fottere da tua moglie, se c'è da lottare lotta





Sole11 ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto leggere queste tue parole. Vorrei dirti che la vita regala inaspettatamente nuovi inizi, che a volte sono ancora più belli di quelli vissuti.
> Ma anch'io, se mi guardo indietro, mi accorgo che per arrivare fino a qui ho passato anni infernali e di caos totale. E quindi che senso avrebbe indorare la pillola?
> 
> Quando dicono che una separazione, soprattutto con figli piccoli, è uno dei traumi più pesanti da sopportare, è vero.
> ...


Aver letto la tua esperienza mi ha rincuorato. Uno sprazzo di ottimismo che tuttavia si scontra ancora con la sua presenza qui a casa. Dove sarà stata oggi? Che cosa ha fatto? Quali sono realmente le sue intenzioni. Per il momento cerco di evitare di farmi queste domande. Ormai lei è un'estranea. Ho fatto molto per lei, ma si protrà rovinare la vita come vuole. Tagliare i legami affinche non rovini ulteriormente la mia.


----------



## alcinoo (16 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto....una raccomandazione non farti fottere da tua moglie, se c'è da lottare lotta


Lottare si, verso chi si professa mio nemico...ma sono così stanco di guerre. Delegherò un professionista. Mettermi nelle mani di un avvocato non mi consola però.


----------



## Cuore2018 (16 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Aver letto la tua esperienza mi ha rincuorato. Uno sprazzo di ottimismo che tuttavia si scontra ancora con la sua presenza qui a casa. Dove sarà stata oggi? Che cosa ha fatto? Quali sono realmente le sue intenzioni. Per il momento cerco di evitare di farmi queste domande. Ormai lei è un'estranea. Ho fatto molto per lei, ma si protrà rovinare la vita come vuole. Tagliare i legami affinche non rovini ulteriormente la mia.


Sono contenta di averti in minima parte incoraggiato 

Posso dirti che la fase di transizione, quella in cui vivevamo sotto lo stesso tetto, ma anche nei mesi successivi, quando lo strascico emotivo non permetteva a nessuno dei due di dare un taglio netto, è stata la parte più difficile.

Noi oggi abbiamo i figli abbastanza grandini: mia figlia sedicenne ha deciso autonomamente di vivere con me e il mio nuovo marito, mio figlio ancora si divide tra le due case (lui ha un ottimo rapporto col padre e la sua compagna e io ne sono contenta) ma riesce a gestirsi bene...non abbiamo più affari economici in comune, ognuno pensa a sé e ai figli... e io ho potuto finalmente troncare ogni rapporto col mio ex. Un'altra vita, davvero.
Siamo tutti più sereni.

Piano piano ci si arriva e se è l'unico modo per stare bene, ben venga.
Nel frattempo... stringere i denti e vivere giorno per giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2018)

[video=youtube;um9RxHcNA5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9RxHcNA5s[/video]


----------



## alcinoo (16 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto....una raccomandazione non farti fottere da tua moglie, se c'è da lottare lotta





Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;um9RxHcNA5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9RxHcNA5s[/video]


 Bellissimo.:rotfl:  E giunto per me il momento di vedermi "via col vento" ... che evidentemente ho sempre sottovaltato.

Imparerò la parte a memoria..comprese espressioni facciali! 

Poi....."francamente me ne infischio!" è bellissimo. Sarebbe bellissimo. Ma la mia (ex) mogliettina calabresella non coglie l'ironia e nemmeno le citazioni, si impermalosisce e basta. 

Grazie Brunetta...sei grande...mi hai fatto fare una bella risata.


----------



## Outdider (16 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Lottare si, verso chi si professa mio nemico...ma sono così stanco di guerre. Delegherò un professionista. Mettermi nelle mani di un avvocato non mi consola però.


Lottare nel senso che non devi chinare il capo alle sue richieste. Pensa egoisticamente, pensa a te e se c'è un modo per potergli dare un niente utilizzalo, si cinico, come lei e cinica con te. Hai scritto bene, ormai lei è un estranea. So che ci vuol coraggio.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Bellissimo.:rotfl:  E giunto per me il momento di vedermi "via col vento" ... che evidentemente ho sempre sottovaltato.
> 
> Imparerò la parte a memoria..comprese espressioni facciali!
> 
> ...


So che si ha bisogno di un sorriso e di pensare sia me ne infischio, sia domani è un altro giorno.


----------



## Cuore2018 (17 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lottare nel senso che non devi chinare il capo alle sue richieste. Pensa egoisticamente, pensa a te e se c'è un modo per potergli dare un niente utilizzalo, si cinico, come lei e cinica con te. Hai scritto bene, ormai lei è un estranea. So che ci vuol coraggio.


Se si hanno i figli da gestire purtroppo qualche rospo bisogna ingoiarlo e la guerra non si può fare.
Poterle dare un niente è proprio una bastardata. Lo dice una a cui il giudice aveva assegnato una casa e il mantenimento ed è rimasta in quella casa lo stretto necessario per non traumatizzare ulteriormente i figli (appena possibile mi sono trasferita), pagando pure un affitto non dovuto al mio ex perché piangeva miseria.

Poi nella merda mi ci sono trovata io, ma ho potuto continuare a guardarmi allo specchio e ho dimostrato ai miei figli che si può essere civili anche quando il disaccordo è alle stelle.

Certo non siamo zerbini, c'è un limite a tutto. Ma tra essere uno zerbino senza amor proprio e non concedere nulla ce ne passa, e tanto.


----------



## Outdider (17 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Se si hanno i figli da gestire purtroppo qualche rospo bisogna ingoiarlo e la guerra non si può fare.
> Poterle dare un niente è proprio una bastardata. Lo dice una a cui il giudice aveva assegnato una casa e il mantenimento ed è rimasta in quella casa lo stretto necessario per non traumatizzare ulteriormente i figli (appena possibile mi sono trasferita), pagando pure un affitto non dovuto al mio ex perché piangeva miseria.
> 
> Poi nella merda mi ci sono trovata io, ma ho potuto continuare a guardarmi allo specchio e ho dimostrato ai miei figli che si può essere civili anche quando il disaccordo è alle stelle.
> ...


Da quello che ho potuto capire lei sta cercando di fotterlo alla grande...consigliata dal legale?Dall'amante?....sicuramente un po tutti e due. Lasciarle casa per godersela con lui? Mi dispiace ma chi si comporta così non merita nulla...e tanto meno la commiserazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire lei sta cercando di fotterlo alla grande...consigliata dal legale?Dall'amante?....sicuramente un po tutti e due. Lasciarle casa per godersela con lui? Mi dispiace ma chi si comporta così non merita nulla...e tanto meno la commiserazione.


Cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## Cuore2018 (17 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire lei sta cercando di fotterlo alla grande...consigliata dal legale?Dall'amante?....sicuramente un po tutti e due. Lasciarle casa per godersela con lui? Mi dispiace ma chi si comporta così non merita nulla...e tanto meno la commiserazione.


Non sto dicendo che non ci si deve difendere. Ma che per un figlio vale la pena perdere qualcosa (QUALCOSA, non tutto) se l'alternativa è una guerra spietata.

Esiste il compromesso. Certo che se l'altro è irragionevole non si può fare tutto da soli. Ma un minimo di tentativo di accordo bisogna farlo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che non ci si deve difendere. Ma che per un figlio vale la pena perdere qualcosa (QUALCOSA, non tutto) se l'alternativa è una guerra spietata.
> 
> Esiste il compromesso. Certo che se l'altro è irragionevole non si può fare tutto da soli. Ma un minimo di tentativo di accordo bisogna farlo. Tutto qui.


Qualcosa? Casa, il figlio alla madre, magari un po’ di soldi a lei e infine l’altro in casa propria. Alla faccia del qualcosa
Cornuto e mazziato anzi cornuto e inculatura a sangue.


----------



## Cuore2018 (17 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qualcosa? Casa, il figlio alla madre, magari un po’ di soldi a lei e infine l’altro in casa propria. Alla faccia del qualcosa
> Cornuto e mazziato anzi cornuto e inculatura a sangue.


La parola compromesso ha un significato preciso. Vuol dire restare fermo su alcune cose e fare un passo indietro su altre.

La casa a lei, i figli a lei, i soldi a lei non sono un compromesso.


----------



## Outdider (17 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La parola compromesso ha un significato preciso. Vuol dire restare fermo su alcune cose e fare un passo indietro su altre.
> 
> *La casa a lei, i figli a lei, i soldi a lei non sono un compromesso.*


Spero di no,ma così andrà a finire


----------



## Outdider (17 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qualcosa? Casa, il figlio alla madre, magari un po’ di soldi a lei e infine l’altro in casa propria. Alla faccia del qualcosa
> Cornuto e mazziato anzi cornuto e inculatura a sangue.


Ed il figlio che chiamerà papà l'altro tra qualche tempo...che tristezza


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ed il figlio che chiamerà papà l'altro tra qualche tempo...che tristezza


Ma che fantasie!
Non conosci nessuno separato?


----------



## Outdider (17 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che fantasie!
> Non conosci nessuno separato?


Mio fratello è separato. Ho portato il suo esempio ma mi dicono che dalle vostre parti i giudici di solito s'inchippettano il marito, che abbia torto o ragione...lo scrivete voi qui.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mio fratello è separato. Ho portato il suo esempio ma mi dicono che dalle vostre parti i giudici di solito s'inchippettano il marito, che abbia torto o ragione...lo scrivete voi qui.


Ma chi lo scrive? Qualcuno che ha vissuto la separazione? No. Lo scrive chi ne è terrorizzato o usa il terrorismo con se stesso per stare dove sta ipocritamente.


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo scrive? Qualcuno che ha vissuto la separazione? No. Lo scrive chi ne è terrorizzato o usa il terrorismo con se stesso per stare dove sta ipocritamente.


Possibile...però scrivono che lo fanno per i figli .....


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mio fratello è separato. Ho portato il suo esempio ma mi dicono che dalle vostre parti i giudici di solito s'inchippettano il marito, che abbia torto o ragione...lo scrivete voi qui.


Confermo, il marito viene in culato a sangue. Perde tutto altro che compromesso. Perde sopratutto i figli per non parlare del resto mentre lei si diverte alla grande.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo scrive? Qualcuno che ha vissuto la separazione? No. Lo scrive chi ne è terrorizzato o usa il terrorismo con se stesso per stare dove sta ipocritamente.


Brunetta, vivi in un altro mondo.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Ancora con questo discorso?
Allora se non ricordo male le cose stanno così:
In assenza di consenso alla separazione e di accordi consensuali, si finisce con una giudiziale davanti a un giudice che stabilisce che la casa divenuta dimora dei figli  venga assegnata al genitore prevalente, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è la mamma (82,7%).
L'altro genitore deve pagare la parte a carico delle spese straordinarie condominiali, la parte a carico dell'eventuale mutuo, ma è esentato dal pagamento delle spese condominiali ordinarie.
il genitore che non risiede col figlio contribuisce alle spese e paga il mantenimento dei figli come stabilito dal giudice e l'eventuale mantenimento dell'altro genitore.
Il giudice stabilisce anche quando e come i due genitori debbano collaborare per l'educazione del figlio e i tempi e le modalità in cui possono vederlo.
Il tradimento entra in gioco solo per la questione dell'addebito, ovvero per il mantenimento ipotetico del tenore di vita del coniuge tradito da cui ci si separa.
Nella realtà, trattandosi di questioni economiche, se uno ha una discreta capacità economica può riuscire a ottenere vantaggi per sé a scapito dell'altro in una guerra spesso accesa. So, per conoscenza diretta, di avvocati che caldeggiano la denuncia a carico del coniuge di comportamenti che possono risultare determinanti per l'esito della giudiziale (problemi psichiatrici per le donne e molestie per gli uomini). Alla faccia del benessere dei figli...
Un mio amico mi ha detto che "devi lottare per la casa". Quando te la assegnano hai tutto.
Infatti è l'unico uomo che conosca che ha in affido prevalente le sue figlie, ma è anche vero che la madre non è molto interessata a loro, le frequenta raramente e l'esito è stato decisamente positivo per loro.
Nella maggior parte dei casi a soccombere economicamente è l'uomo per il semplice fatto che in una grande città la casa è un bene prezioso e molto costoso. Un divorzio quando si sta ancora pagando il mutuo, magari ventennale, è un bagno di sangue. Infatti sono a conoscenza di non poche case messe all'asta proprio per il mancato pagamento delle rate del mutuo e delle spese condominiali da parte di entrambi i coniugi. Avere la casa assegnata è una garanzia di sopravvivenza, altrimenti doversene cercare un'altra avendo alimenti e mutuo da pagare a Milano per esempio può essere impossibile. Secondo me, sarebbe più equo in una giudiziale costringere entrambi i coniugi alla dismissione e alla divisione al 50% del loro patrimonio, per ripartire entrambi alla pari, ma questo costituirebbe un problema per i figli costretti a vivere in case più piccoli o magari in altre zone più popolari o decentrate.
Il "cornuto e razziato" ha una sua logica: essere traditi dalla moglie non fornisce alcuna attenuante, in pratica.
Se non hai i soldi per un ottimo avvocato, la casa verrà quasi sicuramente assegnata a lei insieme ai figli.
Vi è una disparità di genere oltre che economica nel tradimento quindi: una donna rischia meno di un uomo a tradire, in quanto ha la quasi sicurezza di non dover abbandonare la casa.
Di sicuro queste guerre fanno male ai figli. Ci si rinuncia, spesso, per il bene loro.


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Confermo, il marito viene in culato a sangue. Perde tutto altro che compromesso. Perde sopratutto i figli per non parlare del resto mentre lei si diverte alla grande.


Comunque, non so se sia stato fortunato o meno. 
Entrambi funzionari della pubblica amministrazione, nessun assegno di mantenimento alla moglie, la casa è la sua e la moglie l'ha lasciata, affidamento congiunto della bambina, nessun assegno per la piccola perchè provvede direttamente alle sue esigenze. La cosa più bella è che la bambina sta più con lui che con la mamma. Con la moglie ha un buon rapporto.


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ancora con questo discorso?
> Allora se non ricordo male le cose stanno così:
> In assenza di consenso alla separazione e di accordi consensuali, si finisce con una giudiziale davanti a un giudice che stabilisce che la casa divenuta dimora dei figli  venga assegnata al genitore prevalente, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è la mamma (82,7%).
> L'altro genitore deve pagare la parte a carico delle spese straordinarie condominiali, la parte a carico dell'eventuale mutuo, ma è esentato dal pagamento delle spese condominiali ordinarie.
> ...


Stai confermando quanto scritto da me e Mat


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

In tutta sincerità e con un pizzico di cinismo:
non comprate casa se volete avere figli.
Andate in affitto.
Qualora non riusciste a pagare il canone non sarete comunque mai sfrattati in presenza di minori.
In caso di separazione invece ve la caverete alla grande, in quanto al contratto subentrerà il coniuge assegnatario.
La più grande fregatura è essere diventati tutti proprietari di casa.
Chi l'ha capito si è già adeguato.


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In tutta sincerità e con un pizzico di cinismo:
> non comprate casa se volete avere figli.
> Andate in affitto.
> Qualora non riusciste a pagare il canone non sarete comunque mai sfrattati in presenza di minori.
> ...


Hai ragione, ma credo il giudice possa condannarti a pagare la pigione


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ancora con questo discorso?
> Allora se non ricordo male le cose stanno così:
> In assenza di consenso alla separazione e di accordi consensuali, si finisce con una giudiziale davanti a un giudice che stabilisce che la casa divenuta dimora dei figli  venga assegnata al genitore prevalente, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è la mamma (82,7%).
> L'altro genitore deve pagare la parte a carico delle spese straordinarie condominiali, la parte a carico dell'eventuale mutuo, ma è esentato dal pagamento delle spese condominiali ordinarie.
> ...



 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] sono fantasie?
Dette da me si, ma dette dal tuo amico  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Comunque, non so se sia stato fortunato o meno.
> Entrambi funzionari della pubblica amministrazione, nessun assegno di mantenimento alla moglie, la casa è la sua e la moglie l'ha lasciata, affidamento congiunto della bambina, nessun assegno per la piccola perchè provvede direttamente alle sue esigenze. La cosa più bella è che la bambina sta più con lui che con la mamma. Con la moglie ha un buon rapporto.


Si è stato fortunato credimi, perché la moglie  ha usato la testa. Quale persona lascerebbe una casa dove metà mutuo viene pagato dall'altro coniuge più extra? Comunque discorsi detti e ri-detti. Basta anche solo conoscere qualcuno o leggere i giornali.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma credo il giudice possa condannarti a pagare la pigione


No. Non nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## alcinoo (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.


Nel caso la casa sia del padre e rimanga a lei il giudice può ridurre l'assegno di mantenimento?


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No. Non nella maggior parte dei casi.


 di lusso...


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Nel caso la casa sia del padre e rimanga a lei il giudice può ridurre l'assegno di mantenimento?


Parla con un avvocato. Ti darà tutte le spiegazioni e delucidazioni possibili ed avrai anche un motivo in più per piangere.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ sono fantasie?
> Dette da me si, ma dette dal tuo amico  @_danny_ ?


Non son opinioni. Sono percentuali.
Nella maggior parte dei casi va così, in alcuni va diversamente.
Se fossimo rimasti tutti come negli anni '70 o come in molte metropoli estere dove si prendono in affitto e non si comprano  le abitazioni,  i problemi economici alla separazione sarebbero minori.
Anche se il reddito medio di noi italiani fosse più decente e rapportato al costo effettivo della vita, che in città come Milano è molto elevato, sarebbe tutto più facile.
Il problema è che da noi si esce di casa solo quando ci si sposa e si parte già da subito accumulando debiti per l'acquisto della casa, dei mobili e spesso anche della macchina. 
Quando ci si separa spesso ci si trova ancora con questi debiti sul collo.
Il problema, in cui la disparità di genere funziona come elemento distraente (come al solito) è principalmente economico.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Nel caso la casa sia del padre e rimanga a lei il giudice può ridurre l'assegno di mantenimento?


Non posso rispondere con precisione.
Questo va oltre le informazioni che presi io all'epoca.


----------



## alcinoo (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No. Non nella maggior parte dei casi.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Parla con un avvocato. Ti darà tutte le spiegazioni e delucidazioni possibili ed avrai anche un motivo in più per piangere.


Per quel che mi ha detto si, ma a volte sembre dirmi le cose per farmi contento. Se lei se ne va bisogna contribuire all'affitto. 

Sapresti dire cosa sai sulla questione in base alla tua esperienza?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non son opinioni. Sono percentuali.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi va così, in alcuni va diversamente.
> Se fossimo rimasti tutti come negli anni '70 o come in molte metropoli estere dove si prendono in affitto e non si comprano  le abitazioni,  i problemi economici alla separazione sarebbero minori.
> Anche se il reddito medio di noi italiani fosse più decente e rapportato al costo effettivo della vita, che in città come Milano è molto elevato, sarebbe tutto più facile.
> ...


Anche se hai finito di pagare la casa avresti comunque il problema. Non pagheresti più il mutuo ma regaleresti comunque l'immobile ad una persona che magari non intende venderla.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Per quel che mi ha detto si, ma a volte sembre dirmi le cose per farmi contento. Se lei se ne va bisogna contribuire all'affitto.
> 
> Sapresti dire cosa sai sulla questione in base alla tua esperienza?


La mia esperienza è identica a quella di praticamente 90 % degli uomini separati (forse anche una percentuale più alta ). Ti consiglio comunque di parlare con un avvocato e non far riferimento a noi su queste questioni.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Per quel che mi ha detto si, ma a volte sembre dirmi le cose per farmi contento. Se lei se ne va bisogna contribuire all'affitto.
> 
> Sapresti dire cosa sai sulla questione in base alla tua esperienza?


Trattandosi di contratto d'affitto, si parla di subentro. Chi abita nella casa, subentra nel contratto d'affitto.
Sempre parlando per percentuali.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche se hai finito di pagare la casa avresti comunque il problema. Non pagheresti più il mutuo ma regaleresti comunque l'immobile ad una persona che magari non intende venderla.


Il problema è che quando hai finito di pagare i debiti spesso ti trovi senza risparmi da parte, in quanto tutto il capitale è stato investito nella casa o in beni d'uso non durevoli (mobili, auto). Con che riparti, magari a 40 o 50 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2018)

Quando mi sono informata dall’avvocato mi ha confermato che con due stipendi simili e di medio livello per lui sarebbe stato ben difficile far fronte a tutte le spese.
Che gli uomini siano nella  posizione più difficile secondo me è evidente


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

i conti son semplici.
Stipendio di 1600 euro al mese (ma c'è anche chi guadagna meno).
500 per alimenti e spese figli.
Arrivi a 1100.
700 euro di affitto.
Restano 400.
Paghi utenze: luce, gas, telefono.
250.
Con quelle mangi, ti vesti e paghi treno o bus per andare al lavoro, farmaci, occhiali da vista, dentista etc.
Auguri.
La cosa grottesca è che siamo arrivati a stipendi da 1000, 1200 euro al mese con affitti di case in periferia o nell'hinterland da 800 euro al mese. Quando i miei divorziarono gli affitti erano un quarto di uno stipendio di un impiegato.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> i conti son semplici.
> Stipendio di 1600 euro al mese (ma c'è anche chi guadagna meno).
> 500 per alimenti e spese figli.
> Arrivi a 1100.
> ...


Non ricordo se l'ho già scritto. Il mio avvocato mi disse " ha tre possibilità,  1)tornare a vivere con i suoi genitori 2) andare a convivere in case con altri padri separati 3) vivere con poco


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non ricordo se l'ho già scritto. Il mio avvocato mi disse " ha tre possibilità,  1)tornare a vivere con i suoi genitori 2) andare a convivere in case con altri padri separati 3) vivere con poco


Quando i miei si separarono, erano i primi anni 70, mia madre restò nella casa in affitto e mio padre si cercò un'altra dimora, sempre in affitto.
All'epoca l'affitto era un terzo o un quarto del reddito di mia madre, un quinto di quello di mio padre.
Case dignitose in quartieri omogenei dal punto di vista della popolazione in periferia a Milano.
Entrambi crebbero negli anni come reddito, in un'Italia che ancora conservava la possibilità di migliorare il tenore della propria popolazione.
Oggi è tutto un sogno.
Il reddito familiare è diventato una fregatura, alla fine, perché è su quello che si basano i costi di mercato
Si deve lavorare in due per avere la stessa dignità economica che ebbero all'epoca i miei due genitori vivendo soli.
Quando si ci separa, è un disastro. Se ci si ragiona, per molti giovani risulta altrettanto difficile andare a vivere da soli. Figuriamoci se oltre a se stessi si deve provvedere anche a dei figli...
La questione è stata volutamente concentrata sulla differenza di genere, proprio per non far notare alle persone la forte riduzione del loro potere d'acquisto conseguita negli ultimi decenni. E il problema della casa, che è enorme.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando i miei si separarono, erano i primi anni 70, mia madre restò nella casa in affitto e mio padre si cercò un'altra dimora, sempre in affitto.
> All'epoca l'affitto era un terzo o un quarto del reddito di mia madre, un quinto di quello di mio padre.
> Case dignitose in quartieri omogenei dal punto di vista della popolazione in periferia a Milano.
> Entrambi crebbero negli anni come reddito, in un'Italia che ancora conservava la possibilità di migliorare il tenore della propria popolazione.
> ...


Concordo, ma il problema persiste ed è evidente l'umiliazione che bisogna sopportare non solo a livello economico, ma sopratutto quello degli affetti cioè i figli. Quindi si cornuti e maziati.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Concordo, ma il problema persiste ed è evidente l'umiliazione che bisogna sopportare non solo a livello economico, ma sopratutto quello degli affetti cioè i figli. Quindi si cornuti e maziati.


Certo, ed è anche peggio.
Si mettono pezze come questa
http://www.repubblica.it/economia/d...on_pagare_l_assegno_adesso_e_reato-192946198/
per camuffare i problemi reali.
In pratica si demonizza una categoria per non far percepire all'italiano medio  che c'è un grave problema economico crescente e sicuramente irrisolvibile.
Stiamo andando avanti a cortine di fumo.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ed è anche peggio.
> Si mettono pezze come questa
> http://www.repubblica.it/economia/d...on_pagare_l_assegno_adesso_e_reato-192946198/
> per camuffare i problemi reali.
> ...


Il vero problema è che molte persone perdono la testa è  compiono atti ingiustificabili. Ovviamente sviano il problema su altre false problematiche, ma perdere i figli la casa lo stipendio e vedere che la tua ex porta tranquillamente il suo amante in casa tua senza conseguenze legali e tu non hai più nulla, se non hai una volontà di ferro esci di testa. Ripeto NON È GIUSTIFICABILE ma due domande bisogna farsele.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che molte persone perdono la testa è  compiono atti ingiustificabili. Ovviamente sviano il problema su altre false problematiche, ma perdere i figli la casa lo stipendio e vedere che la tua ex porta tranquillamente il suo amante in casa tua senza conseguenze legali e tu non hai più nulla, se non hai una volontà di ferro esci di testa. Ripeto NON È GIUSTIFICABILE ma due domande bisogna farsele.


Dillo a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che molte persone perdono la testa è  compiono atti ingiustificabili. Ovviamente sviano il problema su altre false problematiche, ma perdere i figli la casa lo stipendio e vedere che la tua ex porta tranquillamente il suo amante in casa tua senza conseguenze legali e tu non hai più nulla, se non hai una volontà di ferro esci di testa. Ripeto NON È GIUSTIFICABILE ma due domande bisogna farsele.


Il reddito familiare un tempo era solo quello del padre di famiglia.
In tempi recenti è diventato quello di due persone, che possono essere sposati, conviventi, uomini oppure due donne, insomma qualsiasi cosa purché si sia in due viene promossa. In pratica si è definito un reddito familiare che esclude o limita la possibilità di vivere da soli. 
La conclusione è logica. Se manca il sostegno economico di un altro facilmente si è in difficoltà. Se si deve anche contribuire ad un altro la situazione peggiora inevitabilmente.


----------



## void (18 Aprile 2018)

Meglio una vita da povero che una povera vita...


----------



## alcinoo (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il reddito familiare un tempo era solo quello del padre di famiglia.
> In tempi recenti è diventato quello di due persone, che possono essere sposati, conviventi, uomini oppure due donne, insomma qualsiasi cosa purché si sia in due viene promossa. In pratica si è definito un reddito familiare che esclude o limita la possibilità di vivere da soli.
> La conclusione è logica. Se manca il sostegno economico di un altro facilmente si è in difficoltà. Se si deve anche contribuire ad un altro la situazione peggiora inevitabilmente.



Leggendo i giornali nei giorni scorsi ho saputo che la sentenza che eliminava il mantenimento del coniuge che ha facoltà di lavorare sarà rivista. Speriamo non sia il solito pasticcio all'italiana e si vada verso una legislatura più europea dove simili cose sono rare. Sono decenni che l'europa chiede formalmente di rendere più equo il divorzio in Italia.


----------



## random (18 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La parola compromesso ha un significato preciso. Vuol dire restare fermo su alcune cose e fare un passo indietro su altre.
> 
> La casa a lei, i figli a lei, i soldi a lei non sono un compromesso.


No, non è un compromesso.
E' la legge.


----------



## random (18 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In tutta sincerità e con un pizzico di cinismo:
> non comprate casa se volete avere figli.
> Andate in affitto.
> Qualora non riusciste a pagare il canone non sarete comunque mai sfrattati in presenza di minori.
> ...


Oppure compra una casa, rimani in affitto  e dalla in affitto a terze persone. :rotfl:


----------



## random (18 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando mi sono informata dall’avvocato mi ha confermato che con due stipendi simili e di medio livello per lui sarebbe stato ben difficile far fronte a tutte le spese.
> Che gli uomini siano nella  posizione più difficile secondo me è evidente



La pensi come mia moglie


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, non è un compromesso.
> E' la legge.


Boh, allora mi saró separata fuori dalla legge. Quando mi è stata assegnata la casa, il mio ex  marito aveva un reddito molto alto, lui mi pagava una cifra che non copriva nemmeno la rata del mutuo. Cioè, mi dava 150 euro al mese per ogni figlio e poco più di metà mutuo.
I figli li teneva 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane, ma andavano a pranzo da lui quasi ogni giorno.

Poi vabbè, le cose sono cambiate, io ho cambiato casa e ognuno per sé. Dividiamo solo le spese extra dei figli (mediche, sportive, scolastiche) e nessuno dá niente all'altro.

Abbiamo fatto tutto consensualmente, ma i rapporti erano pessimi, tanto che oggi non ci rivolgiamo nemmeno parola.

Per dire che a volte cercare un accordo è la cosa migliore, anche se si avrebbe voglia di cavare gli occhi alla nostra ex dolce metà.

Ma probabilmente, nonostante i nostri mille errori, siamo persone con un buonsenso oltre la media.
Buono a sapersi


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Boh, allora mi saró separata fuori dalla legge. Quando mi è stata assegnata la casa, il mio ex  marito aveva un reddito molto alto, lui mi pagava una cifra che non copriva nemmeno la rata del mutuo. Cioè, mi dava 150 euro al mese per ogni figlio e poco più di metà mutuo.
> I figli li teneva 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane, ma andavano a pranzo da lui quasi ogni giorno.
> 
> Poi vabbè, le cose sono cambiate, io ho cambiato casa e ognuno per sé. Dividiamo solo le spese extra dei figli (mediche, sportive, scolastiche) e nessuno dá niente all'altro.
> ...


Guarda che hai confermato quanto abbiamo detto tutti noi. Ti ha lasciato la casa, paga metà mutuo ti dà i soldi per i figli più exstra ed il pezzo forte che ha i bambini 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane quindi 8 giorni in un mese di 31 giorni tanta roba devo dire per un padre! E si uomo fortunato ad avere i figli 8 giorni al mese.


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che hai confermato quanto abbiamo detto tutti noi. Ti ha lasciato la casa, paga metà mutuo ti dà i soldi per i figli più exstra ed il pezzo forte che ha i bambini 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane quindi 8 giorni in un mese di 31 giorni tanta roba devo dire per un padre! E si uomo fortunato ad avere i figli 8 giorni al mese.


Intanto usa il passato. Pagava, vedeva. I figli non 8 giorni al mese, ma quasi ogni giorno. Dormivano da lui per 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane, per sua scelta.
Oggi le cose sono diverse.

Detto questo, purtroppo succede che quando si hanno i figli bisogna mantenerli. E se i figli li tiene la ex moglie e tu paghi 700 euro al mese guadagnandone 3500-4000, diciamo che non mi pare una situazione tale da poter gridare all'ingiustizia, sinceramente.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Intanto usa il passato. Pagava, vedeva. I figli non 8 giorni al mese, ma quasi ogni giorno. Dormivano da lui per 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane, per sua scelta.
> Oggi le cose sono diverse.
> 
> Detto questo, purtroppo succede che quando si hanno i figli bisogna mantenerli. E se i figli li tiene la ex moglie e tu paghi 700 euro al mese guadagnandone 3500-4000, diciamo che non mi pare una situazione tale da poter gridare all'ingiustizia, sinceramente.


Certo certo


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo certo


:up:


----------



## Mat78 (18 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> :up:


Era ironico.


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Era ironico.


Idem.


----------



## alcinoo (18 Aprile 2018)

Quello che mi rende più perplesso è il dovermi affidare alla giustizia italiana, ancora di stampo sabaudo, con le sue leggi belle sulla carta e piene di buoni propositi, ma nei fatti ingiuste e fuori dal tempo in cui viviamo. 

Ma i giudici divorziano mai?


----------



## disincantata (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Quello che mi rende più perplesso è il dovermi affidare alla giustizia italiana, ancora di stampo sabaudo, con le sue leggi belle sulla carta e piene di buoni propositi, ma nei fatti ingiuste e fuori dal tempo in cui viviamo.
> 
> Ma i giudici divorziano mai?



Veramente ultimamente sono cambiate le cose.  Non mi fascerei  la testa prima di romperla. A parte i figli,che giustamente vanno mantenuti,  non e' detto che tu debba tirare fuori altri soldi.


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Quello che mi rende più perplesso è il dovermi affidare alla giustizia italiana, ancora di stampo sabaudo, con le sue leggi belle sulla carta e piene di buoni propositi, ma nei fatti ingiuste e fuori dal tempo in cui viviamo.
> 
> Ma i giudici divorziano mai?


Fatti consigliare da un buon avvocato


----------



## Outdider (18 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente ultimamente sono cambiate le cose.  Non mi fascerei  la testa prima di romperla. A parte i figli,che giustamente vanno mantenuti,  non e' detto che tu debba tirare fuori altri soldi.


In effetti qualcosa si sta muovendo...ma siamo ancora anni luce indietro rispetto ad altri paesi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> In effetti qualcosa si sta muovendo...ma siamo ancora anni luce indietro rispetto ad altri paesi.


Per stare dove si sta è utile pensare in teoria.
Se non si ha un reddito alto, che potrebbe comportare l’assicurare lo stesso tenore di vita, non c’è motivo di fare una giudiziale.
Basta accordarsi. Tanto il reddito che si ha lo si conosce.
I figli vanno mantenuti e i figli hanno bisogno di una casa, di avere le spese condominiali pagate, di mangiare e vestire, di avere libri ecc.
Non ci vuole molto a fare i conti.
Immaginare cifre spropositate per mantenere un figlio e altrettanto affitti alti (che sono solo praticamente a Milano città) sono espedienti per giustificare con ragioni di forza maggiore la decisione di restare dove si sta.
Quando finisce un matrimonio generalmente gli uomini in breve tempo iniziano una nuova relazione e quindi trovano una compagna con cui condividere le spese.
È più difficile che una donna con figli riesca e se riuscirà (con un uomo conosciuto prima o dopo) non è un fatto economicamente rilevante per l’ex che comunque ha il dovere di occuparsi dei figli.
Anche il tempo da trascorrere con i figli si stabilisce di comune accordo in base alla disponibilità di tempo, alle distanze e alle abitudini precedenti.
Non credo che se una madre separata può tirare il fiato perché il padre va a prendere i figli a scuola si opponga.
I casi che ho conosciuto sono più sereni di quelli paventati.
Certamente diminuisce per tutti il tenore di vita.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

Il problema è che divorziare avendo un reddito  oltre i 2500 euro risulta avere conseguenze ben diverse rispetto a chi ne guadagna 1200 o 1600 euro o ha un lavoro precario.
Possiamo stare a discutere tutto il tempo che si vuole ma la questione è sostanzialmente legata al reddito dei soggetti coinvolti.
3000 euro di reddito familiare sono una cifra sufficiente per vivere più che dignitosamente anche a Milano, la stessa cifra divisa per due produce rilevanti conseguenze sulla qualità di vita in specie per chi deve abbandonare la casa.
Pensare che serva un nuovo compagno o una nuova compagna per poter riavere un tetto sulla testa è proprio ciò che testimonia la presenza di un problema. Una persona dovrebbe avere la possibilità di essere economicamente indipendente anche dopo una separazione, non di dover cercare un nuovo partner per riavere una vita dignitosa.
Esattamente come è accaduto ai miei genitori, che hanno vissuto da soli per anni dopo la separazione, mantenendo una qualità di vita molto buona.
Nessuno di loro ha mai rinunciato neppure alle vacanze, per dire. 
Altri tempi.
Una casa in affitto da me, uno dei quartieri più popolari alle porte di Milano, viene sulle 600 euro.
300 euro la stanza in condivisione. Da noi. Sempre che sudamericani o filippini ti accettino perché i loro annunci sono espressamente rivolti a connazionali. Le cifre son queste.
Io all'epoca andai a vedere una casa vicino alla mia.
60.000 euro. Bilocale senza balcone, le pareti verdi di muffa, casa senza ascensore.
Chiesi a mia moglie se mi dava i soldi della mia parte di casa per poter comprare qualcosa dove andare a vivere. Magari non quella, un 40 mq come quella dove vivevo da ragazzo mi sarebbe bastato, purché non avesse le pareti muffe. Lei rifiutò. Non voleva separarsi.
Io avevo credo un 1000 euro. Non bastavano neppure per un anticipo su un contratto l'affitto.
E per andarmene avrei dovuto aiutare mia moglie, che ha un reddito basso. Io con i miei 1800 euro al mese avrei dovuto mantenere figlia, casa, moglie.
Pagare l'avvocato.
La casa dove io sarei andato ad abitare...
Fatevi i conti.
Un paio di corna ha senso che costino così tanto?
Ma no....
Si fa esattamente come si faceva 50 anni fa.
Tutti i nostri progressi sono appannaggio ora solo di chi ha i soldi per sostenerli.
Sempre meno persone rispetto a un tempo.
Nel mio condominio sono già due le famiglie che vivono separate in casa da anni. In 75mq con i figli...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che divorziare avendo un reddito  oltre i 2500 euro risulta avere conseguenze ben diverse rispetto a chi ne guadagna 1200 o 1600 euro o ha un lavoro precario.
> Possiamo stare a discutere tutto il tempo che si vuole ma la questione è sostanzialmente legata al reddito dei soggetti coinvolti.
> 3000 euro di reddito familiare sono una cifra sufficiente per vivere più che dignitosamente anche a Milano, la stessa cifra divisa per due produce rilevanti conseguenze sulla qualità di vita in specie per chi deve abbandonare la casa.
> Pensare che serva un nuovo compagno o una nuova compagna per poter riavere un tetto sulla testa è proprio ciò che testimonia la presenza di un problema. Una persona dovrebbe avere la possibilità di essere economicamente indipendente anche dopo una separazione, non di dover cercare un nuovo partner per riavere una vita dignitosa.
> ...


Ognuno fa i propri conti. Non vanno estesi a tutti.
Avere la moglie casalinga, ad esempio, è una scelta che può essere motivata dal volere una dipendenza economica per creare una codipendenza relazionale. 
Vale lo stesso per molte altre scelte.
Anche per trovare una casa bisogna un po’ impegnarsi. Con mia figlia ne abbiamo viste una cinquantina prima di trovare una carina ad un costo ragionevole. 
Poi è vero anche che per un tradimento si può anche valutare che non valga la pena di rivoluzionare la vita.
Dipende dalla relazione, dalle persone e dal tradimento.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno fa i propri conti. Non vanno estesi a tutti.
> *Avere la moglie casalinga, ad esempio, è una scelta che può essere motivata dal volere una dipendenza economica per creare una codipendenza relazionale.*


Io ne conosco anche che semplicemente non hanno più trovato un lavoro quando l'hanno perso.
Non trovare più un lavoro non significa essere disoccupate, oggi.
Vuol dire andare a vanti a lavoretti a tempo determinato, spesso svolti in nero.
Non possiamo negare che esiste e sta crescendo un problema occupazionale e di reddito e che i diritti e le libertà acquisiti negli anni stanno in piedi solo per coloro che ancora possono permetterselo.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ne conosco anche che semplicemente non hanno più trovato un lavoro quando l'hanno perso.
> Non trovare più un lavoro non significa essere disoccupate, oggi.
> Vuol dire andare a vanti a lavoretti a tempo determinato, spesso svolti in nero.
> Non possiamo negare che esiste e sta crescendo un problema occupazionale e di reddito e che i diritti e le libertà acquisiti negli anni stanno in piedi solo per coloro che ancora possono permetterselo.


Quotone [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

La soglia di povertà assoluta secondo Istat per una città del nord risulta essere 1422 euro per una famiglia di 3 persone, 817 per un singolo (aggiornamento 2016, tendenza all'aumento, calcoli effettuati sul loro sito, oggi probabilmente la cifra è superiore).
Lo stesso Istat rivela che vi è stato un considerevole aumento delle persone nella fascia di povertà assoluta dopo Monti e che quest'aumento ha coinvolto soprattutto le persone con il capofamiglia più giovane e la tendenza è al peggioramento.
1422 è lo stipendio medio di tante persone che conosco ma anche dove lavoro io c'è gente che prende meno, per non dire di chi conosco che vive con la sociale.
L'Istat in pratica ammette che uno stipendio solo per una famiglia oggi ti porta al nord a essere vicino alla soglia della povertà assoluta.
Ma... mio nonno faceva l'operaio e manteneva moglie e figlia, aveva la macchina, la tv, la radio e mandava moglie e figlia in vacanza per due mesi e ha pure messo via dei risparmi durante la sua vita.
Mia madre viveva da sola con uno stipendio da impiegata, uno stipendio normale di un'impiegata normale.
La stessa famiglia di mia moglie ha mandato 3 figli all'università col solo stipendio del capofamiglia.
Tutti sono cresciuti negli anni passati lavorando. E tutti i lavoratori sono arrivati ad avere una pensione, ovvero un reddito fisso.
Che è successo in questi anni?
Non doveva esserci finalmente la parità di genere e l'indipendenza per ogni persona, maschio o femmina che sia?
Qui oggi si deve lavorare in due per avere lo stesso potere d'acquisto di quando lavorava solo il capofamiglia.
Come al solito si punta l'attenzione su problemi di genere o sul razzismo, che sembrano ormai sempre più veicoli di distrazione, per non vedere che ci sono crescenti problemi economici e sociali.
Ovvio che la separazione non è un problema per chi ha un reddito, da uomo, di 3000 euro nette al mese.
Una casa in affitto a 800 euro non costituisce un problema insormontabile, così come gli alimenti. E la banca il mutuo te lo dà. 
Lo diventa quando il tuo stipendio è di circa 1500 euro o meno. A quel punto avere una casa o non averla fa la differenza tra sopravvivere (ovviamente senza cercare aiuto dai genitori) alla meno peggio e vivere con dignità.
L'Istat anche per la donna che vive con un figlio in età da scuola dell'obbligo individua 1100 euro come soglia della povertà assoluta. Devo ammettere che non sono poche le donne che conosco che prendono meno.
Queste sono le ragioni per cui oggi non ci si separa. Le stesse di quando in famiglia entrava un solo stipendio, quello del padre di famiglia. Tanti anni di lotte per arrivare allo stesso punto di partenza, alla necessità di avere un legame per avere una vita dignitosa. 
Io vado al mercato ogni tanto a comprare abiti usati. E' il nuovo che avanza: non immaginate quanta gente conosco che lo fa. Non si può più comprare tutto nuovo, anche se i vari H&M etc hanno abbassato i prezzi (e la qualità) di molto. Qui si continua a parlare di divorzio come di un problema di genere, così come si affrontano tematiche sociali solo da punto di vista dell'immigrazione, ma l'Italia negli ultimi 10 anni è profondamente cambiata, anche se la politica - tutto i partiti di maggioranza - ha camuffato quanto è accaduto, anteponendo lotte per i diritti di categoria alle richieste del mantenimento del  potere d'acquisto dei lavoratori (e non solo) e dei i loro diritti (anche al lavoro!), perché tutto il resto se non hai soldi per attuarlo diventa secondario. 
Ho evitato di accennare all'amore volutamente. Nel mio caso come in altri c'erano i sentimenti.
Ma la parte economica in una famiglia non è mai secondaria.


----------



## Outdider (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La soglia di povertà assoluta secondo Istat per una città del nord risulta essere 1422 euro per una famiglia di 3 persone, 817 per un singolo (aggiornamento 2016, tendenza all'aumento, calcoli effettuati sul loro sito, oggi probabilmente la cifra è superiore).
> Lo stesso Istat rivela che vi è stato un considerevole aumento delle persone nella fascia di povertà assoluta dopo Monti e che quest'aumento ha coinvolto soprattutto le persone con il capofamiglia più giovane e la tendenza è al peggioramento.
> 1422 è lo stipendio medio di tante persone che conosco ma anche dove lavoro io c'è gente che prende meno, per non dire di chi conosco che vive con la sociale.
> L'Istat in pratica ammette che uno stipendio solo per una famiglia oggi ti porta al nord a essere vicino alla soglia della povertà assoluta.
> ...


Gusrdando quanto scritto mi ritengo fortunato....primo perché il mio matrimonio va bene ed è senza ombre, secondo perché nel caso ci separassimo con mia moglie sarei io la parte debole economicamente parlando


----------



## random (19 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Boh, allora mi saró separata fuori dalla legge. Quando mi è stata assegnata la casa, il mio ex  marito aveva un reddito molto alto, lui mi pagava una cifra che non copriva nemmeno la rata del mutuo. Cioè, mi dava 150 euro al mese per ogni figlio e poco più di metà mutuo.
> I figli li teneva 4 giorni ogni 2 settimane, ma andavano a pranzo da lui quasi ogni giorno.
> 
> Poi vabbè, le cose sono cambiate, io ho cambiato casa e ognuno per sé. Dividiamo solo le spese extra dei figli (mediche, sportive, scolastiche) e nessuno dá niente all'altro.
> ...



Avete cercato e trovato una soluzione equa. Ma uno stato che si definisce "illuminato" non può sperare che due persone che stanno litigando trovino da sole una soluzione equa. Deve fornire strumenti giuridici  affinchè la giusta soluzione diventi la regola e non l'eccezione. In pratica, non si può abdicare al potere decisionale e lasciare che il tutto sia affidato alla buona volontà delle parti in causa, spesso l'un contro l'altra armate.


----------



## random (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La soglia di povertà assoluta secondo Istat per una città del nord risulta essere 1422 euro per una famiglia di 3 persone, 817 per un singolo (aggiornamento 2016, tendenza all'aumento, calcoli effettuati sul loro sito, oggi probabilmente la cifra è superiore).
> Lo stesso Istat rivela che vi è stato un considerevole aumento delle persone nella fascia di povertà assoluta dopo Monti e che quest'aumento ha coinvolto soprattutto le persone con il capofamiglia più giovane e la tendenza è al peggioramento.
> 1422 è lo stipendio medio di tante persone che conosco ma anche dove lavoro io c'è gente che prende meno, per non dire di chi conosco che vive con la sociale.
> L'Istat in pratica ammette che uno stipendio solo per una famiglia oggi ti porta al nord a essere vicino alla soglia della povertà assoluta.
> ...



Lo so che per molti questa è una bestemmia, ma io sono convinto che tu abbia pienamente ragione. Paghiamo le conseguenze di avere un solo partito che ci governa ininterrottamente da troppi anni. Cambiano nomi, simboli e bandiere, ma la sostanza resta sempre la stessa. Auchan propone stage di tre mesi in tre mesi, con stipendi che oscillano tra i 3 ed i 450 euro, senza ferie, senza malattie, senza maternità, sotto l'occhio benevolo dei sindacati che accettano quello che definiscono il male minore e delle Pubbliche Amministrazioni che accettano volentieri di stravolgere la viabilità urbana ed extraurbana pur di accontentarli. Ho scritto Auchan, ma potete scrivere anche Ipercoop, che ad esempio, un paio di anni fa scelse di restare aperta il anche 1 maggio...


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lo so che per molti questa è una bestemmia, ma io sono convinto che tu abbia pienamente ragione. Paghiamo le conseguenze di avere un solo partito che ci governa ininterrottamente da troppi anni. Cambiano nomi, simboli e bandiere, ma la sostanza resta sempre la stessa. Auchan propone stage di tre mesi in tre mesi, con stipendi che oscillano tra i 3 ed i 450 euro, senza ferie, senza malattie, senza maternità, sotto l'occhio benevolo dei sindacati che accettano quello che definiscono il male minore e delle Pubbliche Amministrazioni che accettano volentieri di stravolgere la viabilità urbana ed extraurbana pur di accontentarli. Ho scritto Auchan, ma potete scrivere anche Ipercoop, che ad esempio, un paio di anni fa scelse di restare aperta il anche 1 maggio...


Ho la figlia di una mia amica che lavora per 300 euro al mese su 16 ore con orario flessibile 7 giorni su 7 programmato di settimana in settimana - giusto per non avere la possibilità di fare un secondo lavoro - in un ipermercato della città dove abito.
E non ti puoi immaginare quanta gente lavori in nero o a cifre inferiori ai 1000 nella mia zona industriale.
E non sono stranieri.
D'altronde che qualcosa sia cambiato non è solo una senzazione
http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2...i_degli_italiani_sorpasso_nel_2017-194344621/
Anche il comune dove abito è retrocesso in classifica negli ultimi due anni per i redditi da lavoro dipendente.
E la cosa è nota già da qualche anno
https://www.donneuropa.it/politica-...-bilancio-quarantennio-costellato-alti-bassi/
La politica ha fatto finta di non accorgersene finendo a discutere di massimi sistemi.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Avete cercato e trovato una soluzione equa. Ma uno stato che si definisce "illuminato" non può sperare che due persone che stanno litigando trovino da sole una soluzione equa. Deve fornire strumenti giuridici  affinchè la giusta soluzione diventi la regola e non l'eccezione. In pratica, non si può abdicare al potere decisionale e lasciare che il tutto sia affidato alla buona volontà delle parti in causa, spesso l'un contro l'altra armate.


Hai ragione anche tu. Io penso sempre che i figli siano un grande incentivo a usare il cervello, ma mi rendo conto che forse è un po' utopico sperare che funzioni così in automatico.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Avete cercato e trovato una soluzione equa. Ma uno stato che si definisce "illuminato" non può sperare che due persone che stanno litigando trovino da sole una soluzione equa. Deve fornire strumenti giuridici  affinchè la giusta soluzione diventi la regola e non l'eccezione. In pratica, non si può abdicare al potere decisionale e lasciare che il tutto sia affidato alla buona volontà delle parti in causa, spesso l'un contro l'altra armate.


Random quella non è un soluzione equa è la legge. Sono diritti e doveri che la legge sballata qui in Italia concede in una separazione.


----------



## Moni (20 Aprile 2018)

Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così  assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti  più remunerativi ? 
Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh 

Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza  dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto 

Ora questo post farà sicuramente incazzare ma io non mi capacito della frequentazione notte e giorno qui e come consiglio mi sentirei di dire ad alcuni di farsi una vita fuori anche se è una gran compagnia .. Segno che si è tutti molto soli perché chi ha realizzazioni  nel reale qui non c'è o c'è poco ahime


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così  assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti  più remunerativi ?
> Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma *c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh
> *
> Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza  dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto
> ...


Banalità a chili.
Se fosse vero il principio che chi lavora senza alzare la testa e avere tempo per pisciare fa carriera potresti avere ragione. I 20 secondi per scrivere un post quando arriva una notifica li puoi trovare in qualsiasi momento della tua giornata. Sempre che a te bastino 20 secondi.


----------



## Moni (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Banalità a chili.
> Se fosse vero il principio che chi lavora senza alzare la testa e avere tempo per pisciare fa carriera potresti avere ragione. I 20 secondi per scrivere un post quando arriva una notifica li puoi trovare in qualsiasi momento della tua giornata. Sempre che a te bastino 20 secondi.


Lo immaginavo che ti saresti risentito 
Non è questione di non pisciare e fare carriera è questione che se io fossi il tuo capo e ti sapessi perennemente collegato qui ti farei una lavata di testa Danny 
E comunque io dico che un uomo realizzato professionalmente e' un uomo più sicuro e si riflette anche nella sfera privata 
20 secondi ogni 5 minuti ..dai 

Comunque ci sta che tu reagisca così 
per me sei una brava persona ma un po troppo rassegnato in generale


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo che ti saresti risentito
> Non è questione di non pisciare e fare carriera è questione che se io fossi il tuo capo e ti sapessi perennemente collegato qui ti farei una lavata di testa Danny
> E comunque io dico che un uomo realizzato professionalmente e' un uomo più sicuro e si riflette anche nella sfera privata
> 20 secondi ogni 5 minuti ..dai
> ...


Dovete lavorare ... Cacchio chi mi paga la pensione [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovete lavorare ... Cacchio chi mi paga la pensione [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Mi sa che [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] ha fatto scappare tutti i dipendenti


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2018)

Ma vaffanculo il lavoro dico io.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo c*he ti saresti risentito*
> Non è questione di non pisciare e fare carriera è questione che se io fossi il tuo capo e ti sapessi perennemente collegato qui ti farei una lavata di testa Danny
> E comunque io dico che un uomo realizzato professionalmente e' un uomo più sicuro e si riflette anche nella sfera privata
> 20 secondi ogni 5 minuti ..dai
> ...


No, mi infastidisce il voler entrare a gamba tesa in una sfera privata usando pregiudizi e luoghi comuni come clave.
Esistono persona che lavorano a progetto e a scadenze e momenti in cui si è in viaggio da soli, non aggiungo altro.
D'altronde, sei su tradinet. Saprai pertanto che c'è gente che nell'orario di lavoro o in trasferta intrattiene anche relazioni amorose con colleghi, clienti, capi. Di cosa stiamo parlando, quindi?
E sicuramente,  gli uomini professionalmente realizzati non ricevono mai le corna dalle loro mogli... o no?.:sonar:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così  assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti  più remunerativi ?
> Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh
> 
> Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza  dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto
> ...


Ritengo personalmente questo tuo post fuori luogo

Capisco che c'è chi si affanna a capire il tipo o la qualità della vita di chi scrive, il numero di trombate col coniuge, o altri dettagli personali che servano in qualche modo a "mettere distanza" rassicurante

C'è chi persino si premura di scrivere che scrive poco perché ha una vita fuori (oh yeah! Io si che son figo, mica voi :rotfl: ) 

E persino chi si premura a fornire tabelle statistiche riportanti le trombate con moglie/marito o ganzo/a ,  forse perché ha bisogno di sapere che gli altri sappiano che .. lui si che è un ganzo davero

In realtà sono tutte auto rassicurazioni si di se, rispetto allesterno , e come tali vanno accolte.

Io le accolgo con simpatia, ma senza interesse

A me interessa l'argomento, non il numero di trombate o di ore lavorate di chi ne parla.

Non sono cazzi miei. 

Non hanno minima incidenza in un confronto

Io penso che se si parla di un argomento ognuno mette il suo, per come può e come sa.

Se gli va, se ne ha ovviamente tempo, se ha piacere a confrontarsi.

Il resto sono "informazioni private" del tutto estranee ai singoli argomenti, che non hanno alcun peso e alcun rilievo ai fini dello sviluppo di una qualsiasi discussione.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ritengo personalmente questo tuo post fuori luogo
> 
> Capisco che c'è chi si affanna a capire il tipo o la qualità della vita di chi scrive, il numero di trombate col coniuge, o altri dettagli personali che servano in qualche modo a "mettere distanza" rassicurante
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ritengo personalmente questo tuo post fuori luogo
> 
> Capisco che c'è chi si affanna a capire il tipo o la qualità della vita di chi scrive, il numero di trombate col coniuge, o altri dettagli personali che servano in qualche modo a "mettere distanza" rassicurante
> 
> ...


Azz’ pure tu ti risenti. Cazzo allora [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] ha colto nel segno, sfaticati!!!

Però le mie le vuoi sapere.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ pure tu ti risenti. Cazzo allora [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] ha colto nel segno, sfaticati!!!
> 
> Però le mie le vuoi sapere.


Non sono risentito...

Veramente sono divertito,... 

dal vedere come le persone si affaticano a fare le pulci all'interlocutore, dimenticandosi che stanno liberamente partecipando a una discussione.

Un tempo ti monitoravano pure gli orari delle connessioni, lo sai? :rotfl:

C'erano Delle "suocere" che trovarsele in casa sarebbe una tragedia :carneval:



Certo che le tue le voglio sapere! :rotfl:

Ma Solo quelle sotto l'ombrellone :rotfl:


----------



## LipScarlett (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ritengo personalmente questo tuo post fuori luogo
> 
> Capisco che c'è chi si affanna a capire il tipo o la qualità della vita di chi scrive, il numero di trombate col coniuge, o altri dettagli personali che servano in qualche modo a "mettere distanza" rassicurante
> 
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono risentito...
> 
> Veramente sono divertito,...
> 
> ...


Qualcuna monitorava anche me

Farotti sapere


----------



## Moni (20 Aprile 2018)

Veramente mi riferivo agli stipendi bassi di cui parlava danny e mi viene da dire ci credo se tutti lavorassero  come te 
Non cambio idea se i miei collaboratori avessero tutto il tempo che ha lui di dedicare momenti a disquisire così su ogni bah mi porrei più di una domanda 

Poi certo per tradinet è una grande risorsa per carità .


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Veramente mi riferivo agli stipendi bassi di cui parlava danny e mi viene da dire ci credo se tutti lavorassero  come te
> Non cambio idea se i miei collaboratori avessero tutto il tempo che ha lui di dedicare momenti a disquisire così su ogni bah mi porrei più di una domanda
> 
> Poi certo per tradinet è una grande risorsa per carità .


Non mi pare il luogo adatto per fare i Pravettoni di turno.


----------



## Moni (20 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Quoto.


 Di certo non hanno incidenza .

Io mio pensiero, ripeto , era rivolto al non separarsi per soldi per via di stupendi bassi...
Secondo me danny è un comodoso al di là dell'amore che sicuramente nutre per la sua compagna 
Da qui tutte le giustificazioni che porta come esempio sul lavoro o nel accettare determinate situazioni


----------



## Moni (20 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi pare il luogo adatto per fare i Pravettoni di turno.


Va bene non ci siamo capiti pazienza .


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Farotti sapere


Me lo devi, lo sai.. 

Quando parti per la riviera metto lo champagne in fresco :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Va bene non ci siamo capiti pazienza .


Io se non lavoro non magno, lavoro QB e magno.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo devi, lo sai..
> 
> Quando parti per la riviera metto lo champagne in fresco :carneval:


Nooooo moscato da tre eurini


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Di certo non hanno incidenza .
> 
> Io mio pensiero, ripeto , era rivolto al non separarsi per soldi per via di stupendi bassi...
> Secondo me danny è un comodoso al di là dell'amore che sicuramente nutre per la sua compagna
> Da qui tutte le giustificazioni che porta come esempio sul lavoro o nel accettare determinate situazioni


Tu invece, come sei messa a stipendio e casa, dato che oggi hai scritto più di me?
Ma poi, lo vieni a dire a me che sono stato tradito in orari di ufficio?
Ma sei seria?
PS Meno male che c'è ancora chi scrive in chiaro e non solo chi legge a lungo senza farlo, vero? Ricordi il tuo primo post?
A leggere impieghi lo stesso tempo che a scrivere.


----------



## LipScarlett (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Di certo non hanno incidenza .
> 
> Io mio pensiero, ripeto , era rivolto al non separarsi per soldi per via di stupendi bassi...
> Secondo me danny è un comodoso al di là dell'amore che sicuramente nutre per la sua compagna
> Da qui tutte le giustificazioni che porta come esempio sul lavoro o nel accettare determinate situazioni



Personalmente parlando, non conosco Denny , ne la maggior parte delle persone qui.
anche se sono iscritta da più di un anno partecipo pochissimo e solo di recente ho iniziato ad interagire.
E anche se lo conoscessi non mi permetterei mai di dare a lui o a chicchessia del comodoso.
Ognuno sa il proprio.
ho compreso benissimo il tuo punto di vista...anche  se non del tutto condivisibile, non sempre a maggiore impegno corrisponde maggiore guadagno...e non sempre chi sta qui o su altri forum lo fa a discapito del proprio lavoro.
ci possono essere diversi motivi dati da ruoli o tempistiche.
certo...può  anche essere 
così come in orario di lavoro fa altro.
Ma il discorso da lui o da altri affrontato delle difficoltà economiche sempre più evidenti della maggioranza delle famiglie italiane è innegabile.
E chi ha forse ripreso il tuo intervento , direttamente o no , lo ha fatto perché nel contesto del dibattito era fuori luogo. 
Mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti più remunerativi ?
> Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh
> 
> Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto
> ...



Beh dai...almeno di notte non si ha da lavorare. 

Ma il succo di questo post è tipo 

"andate a lavorare minchia!! che vedrete che avrete più soldi per divorziare!! E se proprio non avrete più soldi, almeno sarete realizzati e sarete in buona compagnia con tutta la bella gente che c'è nel mondo reale"  ?

(ghghgghgh....scusa...sul reale nel mondo non riesco a trattenermi :rotfl:)

Non ho mica capito cosa volessi dire, altrimenti. 


Chiedo anticipatamente venia se non sarò celere nella risposta...ma devo andare a lavorare 
Nel mio giardino però (va bene lo stesso?) Oggi c'è un sole m.a.g.n.i.f.i.c.o. !!! :carneval::carneval:
(una prece per tutti quelli in ufficio, con dedica)

*

IL TEMPO PERSO*​

Sulla porta dell'officina
d'improvviso si ferma l'operaio
la bella giornata l'ha tirato per la giacca
e non appena volta lo sguardo
per osservare il sole
tutto rosso tutto tondo
sorridente nel suo cielo di piombo
fa l'occhiolino
familiarmente
Dimmi dunque compagno Sole
davvero non ti sembra
che sia un po’ da coglione
regalare una giornata come questa
ad un padrone?

 (J. Prevert)


----------



## alcinoo (20 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Personalmente parlando, non conosco Denny , ne la maggior parte delle persone qui.
> anche se sono iscritta da più di un anno partecipo pochissimo e solo di recente ho iniziato ad interagire.
> E anche se lo conoscessi non mi permetterei mai di dare a lui o a chicchessia del comodoso.
> Ognuno sa il proprio.
> ...


Inevitabilmente con un divorzio ci rimettono i figli, anche da punto di vista economico. Essendoci più spese (alcune doppie), risorse sprecate in altre questioni che si sarebbero evitate con il matrimonio, i figli inevitabilmente subiranno una diminuzione di prospettive e possibilità (anche sei i giudici cercheranno di far tenere lo stesso tenore di vita ai figli, i genitori si impoveriscono e i soldi vengono sempre da loro due e dai loro risparmi). Con un divorzio potrebbero scivolare sotto la soglia della povertà. Quindi anche questo è da considerare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Veramente mi riferivo agli stipendi bassi di cui parlava danny e mi viene da dire ci credo se tutti lavorassero  come te
> Non cambio idea se i miei collaboratori avessero tutto il tempo che ha lui di dedicare momenti a disquisire così su ogni bah mi porrei più di una domanda
> 
> Poi certo per tradinet è una grande risorsa per carità .


Ma tu come fai a sapere che lavoro fa Danny o io o chiunque qui dentro? Magari Danny alle 21 è ancora in ufficio..
Non capisco una critica simile verso qualcuno di cui non sai nulla


----------



## LipScarlett (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Inevitabilmente con un divorzio ci rimettono i figli, anche da punto di vista economico. Essendoci più spese (alcune doppie), risorse sprecate in altre questioni che si sarebbero evitate con il matrimonio, i figli inevitabilmente subiranno una diminuzione di prospettive e possibilità (anche sei i giudici cercheranno di far tenere lo stesso tenore di vita ai figli, i genitori si impoveriscono e i soldi vengono sempre da loro due e dai loro risparmi). Con un divorzio potrebbero scivolare sotto la soglia della povertà. Quindi anche questo è da considerare.



Ne sono più che consapevole. 
.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Inevitabilmente con un divorzio ci rimettono i figli, anche da punto di vista economico. Essendoci più spese (alcune doppie), risorse sprecate in altre questioni che si sarebbero evitate con il matrimonio, i figli inevitabilmente subiranno una diminuzione di prospettive e possibilità (anche sei i giudici cercheranno di far tenere lo stesso tenore di vita ai figli, i genitori si impoveriscono e i soldi vengono sempre da loro due e dai loro risparmi). Con un divorzio potrebbero scivolare sotto la soglia della povertà. Quindi anche questo è da considerare.


Con un divorzio ci si rimette tutti. 
Considerando solamente il lato economico. 

Considerando anche altri aspetti...direi di no. 

Sulla bilancia è da mettere secondo me non soltanto la parte economica. Che ha un peso, ovviamente. 
Ma c'è anche tutto il resto. 

C'è chi resta nella relazione perchè la sua qualità della vita emotiva in un modo o nell'altro ha trovato un equilibrio anche lì. E non sente di perdere troppo restando. 

C'è chi restando avrebbe perso l'unica cosa che davvero conta. Il rispetto di sè. 
Anche se magari col culo economicamente parato. 

Dipende. Non si può generalizzare o trovare una regola. 
Ogni situazione deve essere valutata a sè.

La mia amica si è trovata per esempio con il culo letteralmente per terra. 
Ma se fosse rimasta, a culo parato, avrebbe perso ben altro che i soldi. 

Ha fatto la sua scelta.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Inevitabilmente con un divorzio ci rimettono i figli, anche da punto di vista economico. Essendoci più spese (alcune doppie), risorse sprecate in altre questioni che si sarebbero evitate con il matrimonio, i figli inevitabilmente subiranno una diminuzione di prospettive e possibilità (anche sei i giudici cercheranno di far tenere lo stesso tenore di vita ai figli, i genitori si impoveriscono e i soldi vengono sempre da loro due e dai loro risparmi). Con un divorzio potrebbero scivolare sotto la soglia della povertà. Quindi anche questo è da considerare.


Ti dirò, con tutti questi ragazzi abituati fin dalla più tenera età ad avere tutto, che abbiano un po' il senso del valore delle cose e l'abitudine a non darle per scontate, non è una cattiva cosa.

Purtroppo i miei figli hanno vissuto questa fase, e incredibilmente si sono mostrati molto maturi e consapevoli. Oggi che sono grandini vedo in tutti e due un atteggiamento molto equilibrato e responsabile, sia nelle richieste che fanno a noi genitori (frutto di decisioni meditate e non frettolose e superficiali), sia nella gestione del (poco) denaro che hanno a disposizione.

Ti dirò che in più di un'occasione sono rimasta anche stupita nel vedere mia figlia così presente e attiva nei momenti di difficoltà familiare.

Forse in questa società si dá un valore eccessivo a ció che si ha. Sembra un discorso retorico, lo so, ma credimi che è frutto di cose vissute e sentite.


----------



## alcinoo (20 Aprile 2018)

*x Sole11*



Sole11 ha detto:


> Ti dirò, con tutti questi ragazzi abituati fin dalla più tenera età ad avere tutto, che abbiano un po' il senso del valore delle cose e l'abitudine a non darle per scontate, non è una cattiva cosa.
> 
> Purtroppo i miei figli hanno vissuto questa fase, e incredibilmente si sono mostrati molto maturi e consapevoli. Oggi che sono grandini vedo in tutti e due un atteggiamento molto equilibrato e responsabile, sia nelle richieste che fanno a noi genitori (frutto di decisioni meditate e non frettolose e superficiali), sia nella gestione del (poco) denaro che hanno a disposizione.
> 
> ...



Buon per te che sei riuscita a ricostruirti una vita. Spero anche io un giorno. Quanti anni avevi quando hai divorziato? Dopo quanto ti sei sentita nuovamente in una nuova vita che ti facesse dimenticare la vecchia. 

Avrei tanto bisogno di consigli per superare questa fase.

So che con mia moglie è finita, ma non riesco a farmene una ragione. Non riesco a capire come sia successo. Ho provato a perdonarla ma lei, forse per togliersi la colpa di dosso, ha iniziato a rileggere tutta la nostra storia in modo spietato. Manca completamente di oggettività e sembra aver voluto rimuovere tutte le cose positive. Questo atteggiamento mi preoccupa perché non è sano. 

Io ho cercato di addossarmi tutte le mie colpe, ma sembra che questo l'abbia spinta nella direzione opposta. 

Non riesco a vedere una mia nuova vita oltre questo specchio rotto. E' tutto assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così  assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti  più remunerativi ?
> Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh
> 
> Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza  dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto
> ...


Che osservazione fuori luogo, ridicola e superficiale.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu come fai a sapere che lavoro fa Danny o io o chiunque qui dentro? Magari Danny alle 21 è ancora in ufficio..
> Non capisco una critica simile verso qualcuno di cui non sai nulla


Azz’ ha colto anche te. Sfaticata


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Buon per te che sei riuscita a ricostruirti una vita. Spero anche io un giorno. Quanti anni avevi quando hai divorziato? Dopo quanto ti sei sentita nuovamente in una nuova vita che ti facesse dimenticare la vecchia.
> 
> Avrei tanto bisogno di consigli per superare questa fase.
> 
> ...


È semplicemente ammore.


----------



## alcinoo (20 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ ha colto anche te. Sfaticata


 Ma soprattutto non credo sia rilevante in questo forum . Denny alle 21 fa ciò che vuole e sicuramente scrivere su un forum di tradimenti non credo sia imputabile di tradimento virtuale (visto la sentenza di ieri che è tradimento anche frequentare siti per incintri virtuali). 

Anche io passo le giornate a leggere questo forum trascurando in parte il lavoro (ebbene avete beccato anche me :condom , ma è perché cerco risposte e conforto da chi può capire queste situazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con un divorzio ci si rimette tutti.
> Considerando solamente il lato economico.
> 
> Considerando anche altri aspetti...direi di no.
> ...


Concordo.

Danny straccia un pochino con le motivazioni basate sulla crisi economica.
Ci sono separazioni anche tra i poveracci.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Buon per te che sei riuscita a ricostruirti una vita. Spero anche io un giorno. Quanti anni avevi quando hai divorziato? Dopo quanto ti sei sentita nuovamente in una nuova vita che ti facesse dimenticare la vecchia.
> 
> Avrei tanto bisogno di consigli per superare questa fase.
> 
> ...


È la fase delle battaglie e dell’ottovolante emotivo.
Poi torna il sereno.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ti dirò, con tutti questi ragazzi abituati fin dalla più tenera età ad avere tutto, che abbiano un po' il senso del valore delle cose e l'abitudine a non darle per scontate, non è una cattiva cosa.
> 
> Purtroppo i miei figli hanno vissuto questa fase, e incredibilmente si sono mostrati molto maturi e consapevoli. Oggi che sono grandini vedo in tutti e due un atteggiamento molto equilibrato e responsabile, sia nelle richieste che fanno a noi genitori (frutto di decisioni meditate e non frettolose e superficiali), sia nella gestione del (poco) denaro che hanno a disposizione.
> 
> ...


C'è un'altra cosa importante che si perde nel divorzio dei genitori ma che non ha alcun valore economico.
Lo esprimo da figlio di separati.
Però è meglio non confessarla apertamente.
Ricordo di averla condivisa con altri figli nella mia stessa situazione e di essermici ritrovato, quindi non è una mia particolare condizione soggettiva.
È quella cosa per cui mia figlia quando parla di un suo amico che ha genitori separato lo fa come se gli fosse successa una disgrazia.
È la ragione che mi fa pensare di avere fatto la scelta giusta comunque.
Gli anni con mia figlia sono stata la cosa più preziosa che avrei perso e fatto perdere.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Danny straccia un pochino con le motivazioni basate sulla crisi economica.
> Ci sono separazioni anche tra i poveracci.


Assolutamente sì.
Ci può essere di tutto, dipende dal livello di dignità a cui uno può scendere.
Io non occuperei mai una casa né smetterei di pagare un affitto per anni, per dire. 
Eppure ho visto anche questo.
I miei due vicini single per dire non pagano le spese condominiali da anni.
Non sono soluzioni che fanno per me.
Neppure andare a vivere con i genitori, non vivo con loro da quando ero bambino.
D'altronde le mie non sono opinioni, anche se cito esperienze dirette: anche l'Istat ha registrato un calo di divorzi e di matrimoni in seguito alla crisi economica e sulla materia c'e' una discreta letteratura.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ci può essere di tutto, dipende dal livello di dignità a cui uno può scendere.
> Io non occuperei mai una casa né smetterei di pagare un affitto per anni, per dire.
> Eppure ho visto anche questo.
> ...


Mondo brunettiano. Tu mondo reale.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa importante che si perde nel divorzio dei genitori ma che non ha alcun valore economico.
> Lo esprimo da figlio di separati.
> Però è meglio non confessarla apertamente.
> Ricordo di averla condivisa con altri figli nella mia stessa situazione e di essermici ritrovato, quindi non è una mia particolare condizione soggettiva.
> ...


Quello che si perde è quello che da adolescenti pesa tanto: la grande famiglia, vedere insieme tutti, genitori, nonni, zii, cugini. 
Non si può avere tutto nella vita. 
Ognuno fa le sue scelte.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ci può essere di tutto, dipende dal livello di dignità a cui uno può scendere.
> Io non occuperei mai una casa né smetterei di pagare un affitto per anni, per dire.
> Eppure ho visto anche questo.
> ...


Far passare chi si separa da persona senza dignità o da benestanti che guardano con sufficienza i poveracci è piuttosto offensivo.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Far passare chi si separa da persona senza dignità o da benestanti che guardano con sufficienza i poveracci è piuttosto offensivo.


Sei benestante? Sicuramente si.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh dai...almeno di notte non si ha da lavorare.
> 
> Ma il succo di questo post è tipo
> 
> ...



Lavorare stanca. 

Comunque.


----------



## alcinoo (20 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È semplicemente ammore.


Può essere. Può essere dipendenza affettiva. Di sicuro è senso di responsabilità (quello che ha perso mia moglie). Di sicuro e voler usare un pò di ragione verso chi sembra averla persa cambiando carattere con tale velocità che io non me ne sono nemmeno accorto.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Può essere. Può essere dipendenza affettiva. Di sicuro è senso di responsabilità (quello che ha perso mia moglie). Di sicuro e voler usare un pò di ragione verso chi sembra averla persa cambiando carattere con tale velocità che io non me ne sono nemmeno accorto.


Parlavo del suo di ammmmmmmore  verso l’amico non del tuo amoricchio di marito


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Buon per te che sei riuscita a ricostruirti una vita. Spero anche io un giorno. Quanti anni avevi quando hai divorziato? Dopo quanto ti sei sentita nuovamente in una nuova vita che ti facesse dimenticare la vecchia.
> 
> Avrei tanto bisogno di consigli per superare questa fase.
> 
> ...


Leggere in modo spietato cosa intendi?

Vorresti una sua lettura "pietosa" e "caritatevole" del vostro rapporto?

Sapresti apprezzare la sua eventuale"pietà" verso "voi due"?

E le cose "negative" che lei legge e ti ha detto, le condividi?

Al di là del modo spietato, intendo..

O le consideri "fuffa"?


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavorare stanca.
> 
> Comunque.


e si suda


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Far passare chi si separa da persona senza dignità o da benestanti che guardano con sufficienza i poveracci è piuttosto offensivo.


Tra i poveracci ci sono passato.
25 anni di casa popolari.
Conosco bene l'argomento.
I miei vicini erano tutti abusivi.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che si perde è quello che da adolescenti pesa tanto: la grande famiglia, vedere insieme tutti, genitori, nonni, zii, cugini.
> Non si può avere tutto nella vita.
> Ognuno fa le sue scelte.


Si perde la vicinanza.
Soprattutto affettiva.


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ad es tutti voi che nelle ore di lavoro frequentate così  assiduamente questo forum tipo danny non pensate che potreste evolvere fare un minimo di carriera impegnandovi in contesti  più remunerativi ?
> Perché sicuramente c'è la crisi in Italia e gli stipendi sono bassi ma c'è pure una buona quantità di gran fancazzisti eh
> 
> Poi certo i divorzi si registrano con maggior incidenza  dove c'è un tenore di vita molto alto
> ...



A parte che ci sono lavori in cui hai tutto il tempo di cazzeggiare come ti pare, ma qui serve tutto tranne un moralizzatore.

Riguardo alla vita, ognuno di noi ha la sua, bella e meno, e'  sempre nostra.

Chi sei tu per sapere se gli altri sono o si sentono soli? E se anche fosse, e' un modo come un altro per passare il tempo.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si perde la vicinanza.
> Soprattutto affettiva.


Non trasformare tutto in regola però. 

Io l'ho detto tante volte, e in tanti stati d'animo. 

Io sono figlia di genitori che sono rimasti insieme. 
Hanno fatto tanto. E per tante cose sono loro grata. 

Ma. 

La vicinanza affettiva non c'è. 
Sono comunque cresciuta con una visione di coppia distorta. E la coppia la si impara prima di tutto sentendo i genitori. Poi li si osserva. Ma poi. Molto poi. 

Quando le cose importanti sono state scritte. 

E poi li osservi secondo l'ottica che ti hanno dato. 

Mio padre, quando gli hanno investito il cane, mi ha chiamata, sono andata a prenderlo. 
Se ne è stato in silenzio per quasi metà viaggio. 
E poi mi ha detto "adesso sono davvero solo" 

Ed era disperato. Letteralmente disperato in quel momento. 

Mia madre è ancora a dire come lui, noi, tutta la famiglia l'ha schiacciata, oppressa, soffocata. Come lei ha rinunciato a tutta se stessa per noi. 
Ma soprattutto è così arrabbiata con mio padre che non è in grado di una parola, mezza parola di dolcezza nei suoi riguardi. 

E in casa loro è una guerra costante. Separate da brevi tregue, che esistono nei momenti in cui ci sono problemi da affrontare. 

Come se non fossero più nemmeno capaci di guardare il bello che hanno fatto con le loro fatiche. 

Io provo una profonda pena per loro. 
Veramente. 

Mi intristiscono. Entrambi. 
Mi inteneriscono. 
Vorrei consolarli. E so che non posso nulla. 
Perchè hanno vissuto una vita in cui non sono stati capaci di starsi vicino e si sono costretti a farlo lo stesso. 

E vedo lo sguardo con cui si guardano. 
Non c'è ombra di dolcezza.
Mio padre parla di angherie (reali)
E mia madre parla di incomprensione e abbandono da parte di lui (reale)

Vivono negli stessi spazi. Ma non sono insieme. 

Se si fossero separati, io penso che sarebbe stato molto meglio. 
Per tutti. 

Forse avremmo avuto un po' di pace. 

Le persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili alla mia, riportano le mie stesse sensazioni. 
Ovviamente. 

Non c'è regola. 
Non si sa cosa è meglio. 
Non c'è una linea da seguire assolutamente valida. 

Non ci sono regole. 

Ma pensare che le cose che riguardano se stessi si faccian in base alle paure per chi ci sta intorno (figli compresi) a me non sembra una posizione saldissima. 

E mi viene in mente una gattara, che quando pensavo al secondo gatto e diventavo matta chiedendomi delle conseguenze sul micio che già viveva con me, mi aveva detto
"tesoro, se lo vuoi, lo vuoi per te. E solo in questo modo sarai in grado di affrontare le difficoltà eventuali". 

Lei me l'ha detto per i gatti.
Ma mi ha delicatamente insegnato una fondamentale linea di vita. 

Se i miei mi dicessero (e per fortuna non si azzardano) che sono rimasti insieme per me, li prenderei a ceffoni. 
Tutti e due, senza distinzione. 

Hanno deciso per i cazzi loro. Per i loro conti. 
Va bene così. 

Ma questo non ha tutelato noi figlie dagli squilibri di una coppia che coppia non è.


----------



## alcinoo (20 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggere in modo spietato cosa intendi?
> 
> Vorresti una sua lettura "pietosa" e "caritatevole" del vostro rapporto?
> 
> ...



Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla.  Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale, lei al massimo a fatto lavori part-time per periodi e periodi di formazione che pagavo io, oltre a mantenerla anche prima di sposarci), tutto per non "trascurarla". Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori. Ero un tipo brillante, positivo, sicuro di ciò che volevo. Ora mi ritrovo, grazie a lei ed il suo non accontentarsi mai, ad essere insicuro, sentire di aver fallito. Il tutto perché credevo fino a qualche mese fa che fosse una donna con valori, invece forse ha sempre mentito per soddisfare le mie aspettative su di lei.  Lei è sempre stata "musona", insicura, fragile e per non farla sentire insicura e fragile è, con senno del poi, piano piano diventata una dittatrice. 

 Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre. 

Ho passato anni difficile, per scelte che credevo aver fatto per farle piacere, poi per situazioni che non sono dipese da me. Ho tenuto duro sperando in tempi migliori. A lei facevo comodo,  perché l'ho tirata fuori da una vita che non voleva, ora che evidentemente gli fa comodo qualcun'altro ha cambiato completamente versione della sua vita negli ultimi 22 anni. 

Questo a livelli preoccupanti. Credo ci sia sotto anche il non volersi sentire in colpa.

Io ho le mie colpe e sono mesi che ci ripenso. Avrei voluto regalargli una vita più di successo, am mi diceva che non gli interessa. L'ho trascurata è vero, quanto lei ha trascurato me, soprattutto quando ero nel momento del bisogno. Tra l'altro mi ha sempre trattato di merdo come mi hanno detto anche suoi parenti (frasi del tipo "se lo avrebbe detto a me l'avrei lasciata li dov'era", oppure la soprannominavano "dittatrice"). Tanto che vorrei aprire gli occhi all'altro che mi sembra piuttosto rinco....to a questo punto (mio vecchio conoscente che nemmeno ricordo più). 

Va bene fare autocritica ma ora che mi si viene a dire che la colpa di chi tradisce è sempre del tradito mi inizia ad irritare. Se avessi tradito io, ed in occasioni ne avrei anche avuto voglia (perché me ne ha fatte passare tante se proprio volessi aprire gli occhi anche io), allora sarebbe stata colpa di mia moglie. Non credo. 

Mho mi sono rotto veramente le p***e. Se sono ancora in tempo, magari posso riprendermi in mano un briciolo della mia vita, dei miei sogni e raccogliere qualche frutto di quello che ho lasciato per lei. Ma non sarò più felice. Il mio sorriso avrà sempre un velo di tristezza per aver condiviso la vita con una persona che mi ha fatto perdere la fiducia nelle altre persone. Una persona che ho calpestato la dignità a cui teneva tanto. Se non fosse pre mia figlia l'avrei mandata a quel paese cacciandola da casa (che fra l'altro è mia così come tutto quello che essa contiene, non ha cacciato mai una lira, anche ora che lavora e guadagna quanto me). 


In tutto questo mente spudoratamente dicendo che con lui ha chiuso anche se so che si sentono regolarlmente a lavoro e sentono al telefono.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, *gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla. * Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale), tutto per non rovinare la storia con lei. Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori.
> 
> Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre.
> 
> ...


La stai prendendo dal verso sbagliato, a mio parere. 

Non esistono le colpe. 

Esistono semmai le responsabilità. 
E ognuno si ciuccia le sue. 
In ogni situazione. 

Descrivi una relazione in cui ti dipingi come una sorta di cavalier servente devoto ai desideri di lei. 
Come se i tuoi non avessero spazio. In te. 
Tanto poco spazio che potevi rinunciarci. 

Questa è una responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, esprimere il meglio di te e dei tuoi desideri, per poterlo condividere in coppia. Ed è una responsabilità che ricade nella coppia per il semplice motivo che se nella coppia ci sono solo i desideri di lei...beh...a forza di giocare coi propri desideri, poi si va a cercare altri desideri. 

Non è colpa tua. Non è colpa sua. 

Descrivi una relazione piuttosto sbilanciata comunque. 

Eravate almeno consapevoli della vostra asimmetria? 

Mi ha colpito moltissimo il grassetto. Veramente. 

La gelosia è un indicatore importante di una persona.
Il subirla, è un indicatore altrettanto importante.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> e si suda


Quello mi piace! 

Sudare al caldo, è sempre e comunque meglio che sudare al freddo!


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla.  Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale, lei al massimo a fatto lavori part-time per periodi e periodi di formazione che pagavo io, oltre a mantenerla anche prima di sposarci), tutto per non "trascurarla". Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori. Ero un tipo brillante, positivo, sicuro di ciò che volevo. Ora mi ritrovo, grazie a lei ed il suo non accontentarsi mai, ad essere insicuro, sentire di aver fallito. Il tutto perché credevo fino a qualche mese fa che fosse una donna con valori, invece forse ha sempre mentito per soddisfare le mie aspettative su di lei.  Lei è sempre stata "musona", insicura, fragile e per non farla sentire insicura e fragile è, con senno del poi, piano piano diventata una dittatrice.
> 
> Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre.
> 
> ...


Alcinoo, credimi che fuori c'è una vita che ti attende non sarà facile ma scoprirai persone interessanti ed anche donne che ti possono dare tanto. Imparerai anche a stare solo con te stesso e vedrai che non è così male. Scoprirai che potrai fare tutto quello che hai accantonato per la vita di coppia, da riprendere un vecchio obbi ad imparare a suonare la chitarra. Certo, questa tua disavventura ti cambierà moltissimo, per certi versi in meglio e per altri in peggio ed avrai sempre un ombra che ti segue. A me per quello che è  successo, mi ha portato a non lasciarmi andare completamente con una donna (autodifesa ) anche se ne ho trovate alcune che mi potevano dare tanto. Ho deciso di non sacrificarmi più per nessuno. Nessuno merita la fiducia di prendere in dono la mia vita, ed io non voglio più  accollarmi quella di un altra, ovviamente questo discorso non vale per i miei figli. Ora ho messo me stesso al centro di tutto è sono diventato anche egoista. Se troverò una persona che accetterà come sono, bene altrimenti starò benissimo anche da solo. Lascia stare chi ti dice che la colpa è del tradito, se ci fai caso viene detto dai traditori per alleggerire la propria coscenza. Fregatene e vai avanti. Ora cerca solo di schiarirti le idee su cosa vuoi fare e sopratutto riprendi in mano la tua vita, sia se resterai con tua moglie o no. Ricordati che nessuno ha il diritto di prenderti per il culo e combatti per uscire velocemente da questa situazione.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla.  Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale, lei al massimo a fatto lavori part-time per periodi e periodi di formazione che pagavo io, oltre a mantenerla anche prima di sposarci), tutto per non "trascurarla". Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori. Ero un tipo brillante, positivo, sicuro di ciò che volevo. Ora mi ritrovo, grazie a lei ed il suo non accontentarsi mai, ad essere insicuro, sentire di aver fallito. Il tutto perché credevo fino a qualche mese fa che fosse una donna con valori, invece forse ha sempre mentito per soddisfare le mie aspettative su di lei.  Lei è sempre stata "musona", insicura, fragile e per non farla sentire insicura e fragile è, con senno del poi, piano piano diventata una dittatrice.
> 
> Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre.
> 
> ...


Io.. ti ringrazio del tuo scritto molto emotivo, è anche amaro a tratti.. però ..

Continuo a non trovarci nulla riguardo a quanto ti chiedevo prima..

Cioè.. vorresti una sua "lettura pietosa" di voi due?
Ti farebbe piacere questo? Te ne faresti qualcosa?

E la sua rilettura di voi (quella di lei) che definisci "spietata" la condividi nei contenuti?

Al di là che sarà probabilmente una lettura distaccata e disamorata, ma nei contenuti la condividi?

Magari in parte.. e se condividi qualcosa, della sua lettura, puoi dire cosa condividi?

Sempre se ti va..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tra i poveracci ci sono passato.
> 25 anni di casa popolari.
> Conosco bene l'argomento.
> I miei vicini erano tutti abusivi.


E ti fa paura essere poveraccio più di tutto.
Vale per te.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla.  Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale, lei al massimo a fatto lavori part-time per periodi e periodi di formazione che pagavo io, oltre a mantenerla anche prima di sposarci), tutto per non "trascurarla". Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori. Ero un tipo brillante, positivo, sicuro di ciò che volevo. Ora mi ritrovo, grazie a lei ed il suo non accontentarsi mai, ad essere insicuro, sentire di aver fallito. Il tutto perché credevo fino a qualche mese fa che fosse una donna con valori, invece forse ha sempre mentito per soddisfare le mie aspettative su di lei.  Lei è sempre stata "musona", insicura, fragile e per non farla sentire insicura e fragile è, con senno del poi, piano piano diventata una dittatrice.
> 
> Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre.
> 
> ...


Anche a me sembra la descrizione di una relazione che ha funzionato solo grazie a molti compromessi fatti per la relazione più che per l’altro.
In questo quadro il tradimento non mi pare molto importante se non come una pila che ha illuminato tutto.
Non è un fallimento riconoscere che una storia è finita.
Ha ragione Mat, c’è un mondo che ti aspetta.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non trasformare tutto in regola però.
> 
> Io l'ho detto tante volte, e in tanti stati d'animo.
> 
> ...


Beh, certo.
Ci sono famiglie che sono assenti o anaffettive e fanno altrettanto male ai loro figli, ciò non toglie che in generale essere figlio di due genitori presenti e uniti sia un po' meglio che esserlo di due genitori distanti e separati. Se si può.
Non è necessario spiegare perché.
Io l'ho capito quando ho cominciato a frequentare altre famiglie, poi quando mia figlia è cresciuta e l'ho ascoltata ne ho avuto la prova.
Un altro mondo, davvero. Che non ti capisce, comunque, e forse è anche meglio così.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ti fa paura essere poveraccio più di tutto.
> Vale per te.


Non credo sia l'ambizione di nessuno.
Almeno, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che mi dicesse quanto fosse bello non avere i soldi per arrivare a 'fine mese', come si dice di solito.
Nelle case popolari ho visto di tutto non per niente.
Tutti vogliono avere qualcosa: una famiglia, un uomo o una donna con cui dormire abbracciati, un figlio da crescere, una macchina da comprare, dei ricordi belli, un progetto, che può essere una casa più bella o un figlio che va all'università, la stima degli altri, un'identità.
La dignità è per me anche avere i soldi per onorare i debiti, non fare come i miei vicini che non hanno pagato l'affitto per 4 anni per farsi la macchina.
I miei nonni nelle case popolari hanno sempre pagato l'affitto e quando una mia nonna non ce l'ha fatta, dopo esser rimasta vedova, ha chiamato il rigattiere e ha venduto mezza casa.
La ragione per cui colleziono oggetti vecchi è proprio questa: a 11 anni io lì ho visti andare via.
Sparire.
A me di solito fa specie sentire il racconto degli altri sulla loro infanzia perché non c'è nulla in comune con la mia.
Oggi avrei in una conversazione dovuto spiegare perché da ragazzo non uscivo la sera prima di avere l'auto.
Semplice: tutti i ragazzi del mio quartiere erano diventati tossici o spacciatori e di sera a una cert'ora l'autobus non passava più per andare a trovare gli amici 'normali'.
Credi che abbia detto la verità?
Si finge di non ricordare, tanto chi non c'e' passato dentro non lo capisce.
Gli altri interpretano e articolano idee e pregiudizi.
Meglio tacere.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto nelle frasi successive cosa intendo. Intendo dire che sono stato fino non so a che punto il suo grande amore, gelosissima, non potevo uscire di casa che mi piazzava il muso e non sono mai uscito da solo da secoli correndo sempre a casa per paura di turbarla.  Diceva che le ho fatto vivere i giorni più belli della sua vita. Si è attaccata a me con le unghie e con i denti fino a che le cose mi sono andate bene. Poi, anche per soddisfare i suoi sogni (in primis la figlia e una vita familiare) ho accantonato alcuni dei sogni lavorativi (ero al top a livello internazionale, lei al massimo a fatto lavori part-time per periodi e periodi di formazione che pagavo io, oltre a mantenerla anche prima di sposarci), tutto per non "trascurarla". Mi sono dovuto reinventare e solo ora ho trovato un po' di stabilità, con un lavoretto dignitoso ma modesto che mi lascia tempo per stare dietro la famiglia (molto più di quanto fa lei visto che sta via tutto il giorno per il suo lavoro da impiegata che le ha trovato un mio parante). Poi sono iniziati problemi di salute nella famiglie dei miei genitori. Ero un tipo brillante, positivo, sicuro di ciò che volevo. Ora mi ritrovo, grazie a lei ed il suo non accontentarsi mai, ad essere insicuro, sentire di aver fallito. Il tutto perché credevo fino a qualche mese fa che fosse una donna con valori, invece forse ha sempre mentito per soddisfare le mie aspettative su di lei.  Lei è sempre stata "musona", insicura, fragile e per non farla sentire insicura e fragile è, con senno del poi, piano piano diventata una dittatrice.
> 
> Quando le conveniva ero l'uomo più desiderabile al mondo, motivo di vanto con amici e familiari, tutto era splendente di me, il mio carattere, la mia carriera, la mia famiglia. Quando non le è più convenuto, quando doveva trovare scuse per non prendersi la responsabilità del tradimento, invece tutto è diventato nero. Ora posticipa questa fase sempre più indietro, da tre anni, da cinque anni, da dieci, da sempre.
> 
> ...


Ti devo rispondere con calma.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia l'ambizione di nessuno.
> Almeno, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che mi dicesse quanto fosse bello non avere i soldi per arrivare a 'fine mese', come si dice di solito.
> Nelle case popolari ho visto di tutto non per niente.
> Tutti vogliono avere qualcosa: una famiglia, un uomo o una donna con cui dormire abbracciati, un figlio da crescere, una macchina da comprare, dei ricordi belli, un progetto, che può essere una casa più bella o un figlio che va all'università, la stima degli altri, un'identità.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> Ci sono famiglie che sono assenti o anaffettive e fanno altrettanto male ai loro figli, ciò non toglie che in generale essere figlio di *due genitori presenti e uniti* sia un po' meglio che esserlo di *due genitori distanti e separati.* Se si può.
> Non è necessario spiegare perché.
> Io l'ho capito quando ho cominciato a frequentare altre famiglie, poi quando mia figlia è cresciuta e l'ho ascoltata ne ho avuto la prova.
> Un altro mondo, davvero. Che non ti capisce, comunque, e forse è anche meglio così.


Non voglio convincerti. 

Sto sottolineando che la realtà è ben più complessa degli estremi a cui si fa riferimento per darsi dei confini e interpretare la realtà senza tradirsi troppo.

Le ricerche sottolineano che il grosso nodo delle separazioni fra adulti con figli, è che gli adulti non riescono a chiarire le motivazioni per cui la relazione è terminata. E il brodo di rabbia, delusione etc etc resta lì. 

ci si può separare bene e ci si può separare male. 
Si può stare insieme bene insieme e si può stare insieme male. 

Non c'è regola. 

ci sono figli di separati triangolati, e ci sono figli di genitori non separati triangolati. 
ci sono figli di genitori separati che si ciucciano la rabbia le paure dei genitori, e ci sono figli di genitori non separati che si ciucciano la rabbia e le paure dei genitori. 

Ci sono genitori presenti ai figli e distanti fra di loro, presenti fra di loro (non necessariamente con emozioni positive) e distanti dai figli, uniti come coppia ma separati dai figli, uniti ai figli ma separati come coppia, etc etc

Il gioco degli incastri potrebbe andare avanti. Praticamente all'infinito se si dovessero inserire tutte le variabili implicate in una relazione fra adulti. 

Se poi si inseriscono le variabili inerenti le diverse età, e quindi diverse esigenze evolutive, dei figli, il campo diventa pressochè imprevedibile.  

Il tuo immaginario del dolore (che riguarda fondamentalmente te) è legato ai tempi che hai vissuto tu, inoltre. 
Tempi in cui le immagini di famiglia "rotta" erano di un certo tipo. Come erano di un certo tipo le immagini di famiglia intera. 

LE immagini odierne sono piuttosto cambiate. E cambieranno ancora. 

Perchè la famiglia così come la abbiamo conosciuta noi sta scomparendo. 

E cambia di conseguenza il giudizio sociale percepito dagli adulti che si separano e quindi anche la modalità con cui il vissuto degli adulti si incunea sui figli. 

Sto citando solo alcune fra le variabili. 

La generalizzazione serve solamente per dare una immagine il più possibile omogenea nella comprensione della realtà. 
Ma non è rispondente alle singole situazioni. 
E' solo un indirizzo. Non un descrittore. 

E serve anche a tracciare la linea fra normalità e anormalità. Che cambia al cambiare dei tempi. 

Tutto questo per ribadire, che no, una regola non c'è. 
Cercarla è solo cercare rassicurazione. In una situazione storica che segna in maniera evidente rispetto alle epoche precedente come l'instabilità caratterizzi il vivere. E questo spaventa. Tutti. Adulti e non. 

Tanto che il consiglio principe per i genitori è dare routine ai figli. 
che di quello hanno fondamentalmente bisogno. 

Il paradosso è che anche le routine disfunzionali svolgono la funzione di routine funzionali. 

Quanto al capire...perdonami, è un po' la scoperta dell'acqua calda. 
Per quanto ci si possa raccontare, si possa condividere, si possa essere somiglianti, si è soli in quel che si vive. 

Io posso raccontare all'infinito come ho vissuto la coppia dei miei genitori. Ma racconto per comprendere me. 
Addirittura, ieri sera ero al telefono con mia sorella, che è più piccola di me di quasi una decina d'anni, il suo vissuto è molto diverso dal mio. Per quanto pure lei alcune cose le abbia viste e intraviste. 

Ieri mi chiedeva di darle qualche dritta per gestire i conflitti in casa dei miei. Ci siamo date appuntamento. 
Da noi funziona così. Da quando siamo ragazzine. 
Il nucleo siamo io e lei. E siamo alleati anche difendendoci dalle triangolazioni e dalle alleanze che avrebbero "voluto" portare una o l'altra da una parte o dall'altra a volte addirittura una contro l'altra. 

Il patto che abbiamo costruito quando io avevo circa 20 anni, prima che io andassi via a vivere (ed è stato doloroso per noi separarci) è che avremmo fatto barriera quando mia madre in particolare avesse provato a parlare dell'una con l'altra e viceversa. 

Ecco..per quanto abbiamo una storia in comune, le nostre storie sono profondamente diverse. 
I nostri genitori sono stati genitori diversi con una e con l'altra.

Non per preferenze. Sia chiaro. 
Semplicemente si cambia. 

Lei non riesce a rimanere in casa quando avvengono i casini e chiama me. Lo stesso fa mio padre. Che ha la stessa "incapacità" di gestire emotivamente il conflitto. 
Le identificazioni di mia sorella riguardano mio padre, le mie mia madre. 
Mia sorella non ha la stessa madre che le parla dentro. E non ha un gran dialogo con la madre. 
Io ho un dialogo molto intenso con la madre interiore, e un dialogo molto debole con la bambina. Che invece in mia sorella è meglio collocata. 

La mia funzione in casa è la custode delle emozioni. Da quando ero una bimba piccolissima. 
Ed è me che si chiama in quelle situazioni in cui le emozioni diventano brodo e vomito emozionale e scatta il panico. 

Lei è quella normativa. Che mette il paletto e stoppa. Che esprime e afferma anche con forza le sue esigenze e le sue regole. 
Io sono quella che media. Che si mette anche via per lasciare spazio all'emersione. 
Sono apprendimenti antichi. Di quelli che non ci si scardina più via. Bisogna solo conoscerli per dominarli e non perdersi. 

Ruoli e funzioni dichiarate fra noi per sopravvivere al meglio. 
sia da piccole, sia adesso. 

Pensa come i bambini si organizzano per sopravvivere. 

La mia sorellina è ancora la mia sorellina. E io la proteggo. E questo riverbera nel mio rapporto con le altre donne, che non è competitivo ma protettivo. 
Lei invece per esempio è molto competitiva, anche con le altre donne. Per quanto abbia molte più amicizie femminile di me. 
E uno dei fulcri è che io nelle amicizie femminili continuo a percepire l'impegno e la responsabilità, lei continua a percepire il gioco e l'alleanza. 

La no stra vecchia organizzazione è ancora lì. Veniamo dalla stessa famiglia. 
Ma lei per esempio non sa nulla della madre che abbracciava mettendo dentro rabbia e paura. Che ha portato il tradimento da parte dell'uomo. (non reale a quanto io sappia. Tutto nella sua testa. Ma assolutamente reale per lei, quando mi insegnava che avere maschi intorno è avere impicci e ostacoli per la propria realizzazione personale. O quando mi insegnava che il mio corpo, in quanto corpo femminile, era ricettacolo di malattie portate dal maschio dominatore...tutta roba che neppure lei sa rintracciare da dove viene esattamente. Ma sua madre ha un peso...catene generazionali).
Quando è cresciuta mia sorella mio padre c'era nella testa di mia madre. E non la tradiva più.
Io impazzivo peraltro che non riuscivo più a collegare le figure...

Io non conosco la madre che abbraccia senza recriminazione che conosce lei. 

Insomma....le dinamiche sono tante e talmente complesse che arrivano fino alla vita adulta. 

Tutto questo per dire...non portare i tuoi vissuti nel generale. 
Sono tuoi. E non sono ripetibili. 

Se anche tu avessi divorziato, tua figlia avrebbe vissuto la cosa in modo completamente diverso da te.

Perchè tu sei tu e tua figlia è tua figlia. 
Fra l'altro lei è femmina e tu maschio. 
quindi anche la struttura interna di interpretazione del mondo ha movimenti che vanno in direzioni diverse.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2018)

Ipazia, in classe di mia figlia ci sono due figli di genitori separati.
I loro compagni percepiscono la loro condizione come un avere qualcosa in meno di importante.
Puoi cambiare l'idea di famiglia, non la necessita'.


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipazia, in classe di mia figlia ci sono due figli di genitori separati.
> I loro compagni percepiscono la loro condizione come un avere qualcosa in meno di importante.
> Puoi cambiare l'idea di famiglia, non la necessita'.


Potremmo andare avanti all'infinito portando esempi che parteggino per una parte o per l'altra. 
io ne ho di contrari da portarti. E ben più di due. O dieci. 

Ma sarebbe solo una contrapposizione sterile. 
Funzionale solo a confermare la mia o la tua posizione. E quindi ognuno se stesso. 

A cosa serve?
Il mondo è ben più complesso di quel che vedo io o tu. 
E l'altra questione di cui tener conto, e non è da poco, è che tu il mondo lo vedi coi tuoi occhi e io coi miei. 
Non è che un mondo ha ragione, o è meglio, e l'altro ha torto, o è peggio. 
Sono mondi. Che comprendono entrambe le prospettive. Ragione e torto, meglio e peggio. 

Esistono entrambi. E sono ben più di quelli che vedo io o che vedi tu. 
La nostra prospettiva è necessariamente ristretta ai parametri di interpretazione della realtà che ognuno ha. 

di mi penso che la ricchezza sia nell'integrazione delle visioni e non nella loro contrapposizione alla ricerca di una verità assolutamente valida. Anche solo come riferimento. 

Conosci il fenomeno delle camere dell'eco?
Ecco. 

La questione è che non esistono regole definitorie. Etichette in cui catalogare e posizionare le esperienze. 
Ognuno attraversa i suoi dolori. E i suoi piaceri. 

E ogni dolore è semplicemente un dolore. (lo stesso vale per il piacere). 
Non si può evitare il dolore. 

Nè quando si è bambini, nè quando si è adulti. 

E nel dolore si è irrimediabilmente soli. (come lo si è nel piacere).
Anche a questo non c'è scampo. 

Adulti o bambini che si sia. 

Qualunque situazione porta con sè del dolore. (e del piacere).

Non esiste il benessere perfetto. E assoluto. 
E non esiste il dolore perfetto. E assoluto. 

Esistiamo noi, ognuno con le sue risorse e le sue sfaccettature. 
E ogni vita porta con sè ricchezza e povertà.

Affidarsi a regole, anche questa è una posizione, è solo un tentativo di semplificazione.

Ma non si affronta la complessità con la semplificazione. 
Questo invece è metodo 

Mio padre mi raccontava da bambina una storiella. 
C'era questa famiglia. La madre puttana. Quattro figlie. 
Tre, puttane pure loro. 
La quarta, suora.


----------



## alcinoo (21 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La stai prendendo dal verso sbagliato, a mio parere.
> 
> Non esistono le colpe.
> 
> ...



In effetti essermi piegato troppo alle sue esigenze, che piano piano sono diventate vere manie paranoiche che quela del cibo, delle onde elettromagnetiche, ecc. è stato uno degli errori che rimpiango ora. Avrei dovuto imporre più me stesso. Il tutto è iniziato quando lei ha sofferto un grave lutto ed io nel periodo successivo ho cercato di non farla arrabbiare cedendo alle sue richieste. Poi quella situazione si è fossilizzata portandomi a reprimere i miei desideri. Tuttavia lei ancora sostiene che "si è sempre fatto quello che volvo io", ma questo ha a che fare con le sue insicurezze. Lei ritiene che la relazione sia sbilanciata dalla mia parte mentre io ho fatto del tutto per assecondarla per quel che potevo. Amici mi hanno fatto notare che ero sempre troppo pronto a scattare ad ogni suo minima richiesta, o prima che me lo potesse chiedere. Mentre a volte lei non mi passava nemmeno l'acqua a tavola se glie lo chiedevo. Spesso facevo domande e richieste di piccole cose ottenevo semplicemente "risposta non pervenuta".


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> lei ancora sostiene che "si è sempre fatto quello che volvo io", ma questo ha a che fare con le sue insicurezze.


Beh.. probabilmente ha anche a che fare con le TUE insicurezze, non solo le sue. Direi le "vostre" insicurezze

E tu ti sei proposto come "centro" della sua soddisfazione, è probabilmente questo era il TUO desiderio principe

In questo senso direi che ha ragione pienamente

Purtroppo il "centro" dei desideri altrui (mi porti qua? Mi compri la? Mi faresti di là?) È una bella posizione, se uno la sceglie consapevolmente.

Tenendo a mente che da quella posizione si possono maturare debiti e crediti, che non cementano, ma incattiviscono

E tenendo a mente che si siede solo su una poltrona, dalla quale un domani ci può venire detto che è ora di alzarsi, e che il desideri sono finiti ..

Come temo stia capitando a te..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia l'ambizione di nessuno.
> Almeno, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che mi dicesse quanto fosse bello non avere i soldi per arrivare a 'fine mese', come si dice di solito.
> Nelle case popolari ho visto di tutto non per niente.
> Tutti vogliono avere qualcosa: una famiglia, un uomo o una donna con cui dormire abbracciati, un figlio da crescere, una macchina da comprare, dei ricordi belli, un progetto, che può essere una casa più bella o un figlio che va all'università, la stima degli altri, un'identità.
> ...


Appunto è talmente una paura tua legata a una tua esperienza emotivamente dolorosa che vedi di essere a un passo dalla disperazione economica anche quando non lo sei. 
Lo capisco. Per mio padre doveva esserci pane in casa da buttare via, anche quando avrebbe potuto andare al ristorante e comunque non aveva fame.
Io soffro di vertigini e mi preoccupa salire su una sedia.
Però so che è una cosa mia e non tirò fuori a chi mi dice che posso farlo tutte le statistiche sui rovinosi incidenti domestici.
E non dico a nessuno di non salire su una sedia e neppure di non fare Free climbing.


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa importante che si perde nel divorzio dei genitori ma che non ha alcun valore economico.
> Lo esprimo da figlio di separati.
> Però è meglio non confessarla apertamente.
> Ricordo di averla condivisa con altri figli nella mia stessa situazione e di essermici ritrovato, quindi non è una mia particolare condizione soggettiva.
> ...


È sicuramente un tipo di disgrazia. I figli soffrono moltissimo. Se incominci una vita con un'altra persona, poi, prima di trovare un equilibrio ci vuole tempo e fatica.
Una parte di me si sentirà sempre in colpa nei confronti dei miei figli per aver preso la decisione di separarmi. Ci sarà sempre una parte di me che si sentirà in debito con loro.

Quando hai figli vorresti dare loro il meglio, una vita perfetta. Ma non sempre puoi garantirgliela.

Però io vedo anche l'insegnamento che hanno tratto i miei figli da questa storia.
Entrambi si arrabbiano molto quando qualcuno li compatisce, me compresa. Ma noi siamo felici adesso, mamma! Dicono quando si parla della loro condizione di figli di separati.
Ed è vero, lo vedo. Lo vedono gli insegnanti, gli amici, i parenti. Sono ragazzini sereni che hanno sulle spalle una bella batosta, ma non si sono fatti cambiare in peggio. Anzi, questa esperienza forse li aiuterà a capire ciò che vogliono o che non vogliono.

Mia figlia, ad esempio, è convintissima che in amore non si debbano accettare compromessi e che divorziare possa essere una scelta auspicabile, in certe situazioni.

Tempo fa ho parlato con una ragazza con cui andavano a portare i cani, figlia di separati. Mi ha detto di non farmi troppe pippe mentali, che lei ha superato bene il divorzio dei suoi e che dipende dalle risorse di ciascuno. Lei non ha subito traumi e vive felicemente il rapporto coi suoi e col suo convivente.

Forse la cicatrice ci sarà sempre, in loro. Ma la vita è fatta anche di cicatrici. E sinceramente non credo che sia generalizzabile il modo in cui ognuno vive i propri dolori. C'è chi ha più risorse, chi è meno attrezzato.
Forse ho dei figli particolarmente equipaggiati, ma  non mi pare siano diversi dagli altri. O forse il fatto di avere un rapporto quotidiano col padre e di aver mantenuto l'equilibrio affettivo li aiutati. Non saprei.


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipazia, in classe di mia figlia ci sono due figli di genitori separati.
> I loro compagni percepiscono la loro condizione come un avere qualcosa in meno di importante.
> Puoi cambiare l'idea di famiglia, non la necessita'.


Non esiste la necessità di famiglia. Esiste la necessità di serenità, supporto, amore. E questo non dipende dalla forma di famiglia in cui vivi.

Chi ha necessità di famiglia 'formale' può essere che sia una persona bisognosa di sentirsi omologata e socialmente accettata.

Più una persona è divergente, più se ne frega dei timbri sociali e guarda alla sostanza, soprattutto oggi, che grazie al cielo l'idea di famiglia sta cambiando.

Forse quando ero bambina io, negli anni '70, lo stigma sociale in questo senso era più difficile da sopportare.

I miei figli, ad esempio, sono piuttosto abituati a distinguere tra forma e sostanza, e sono sicuramente poco 'formali'. Forse per ragazzi come loro, abituati a confrontarsi in un ambiente in cui la diversità è pane quotidiano e poco legati a esigenze preconfezionate, è più facile adattarsi a situazioni diverse. Non lo so, la butto lì.

So che le amiche sedicenni di mia figlia sono tutte delle sbarellate, pur con famiglie tradizionalissime: chi fuma canne, chi pratica autolesionismo, chi scopa con chiunque, chi scappa di casa. Lei mi racconta tutto e a volte scherziamo perché le dico "oh, ma sei tu la figlia di separati, dovresti essere tu fuori di testa"


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Buon per te che sei riuscita a ricostruirti una vita. Spero anche io un giorno. Quanti anni avevi quando hai divorziato? Dopo quanto ti sei sentita nuovamente in una nuova vita che ti facesse dimenticare la vecchia.
> 
> Avrei tanto bisogno di consigli per superare questa fase.
> 
> ...


Io ho divorziato un paio di anni fa, mi sono separata fisicamente dal mio ex circa sei anni fa. Ero quasi quarantenne.

Può essere che quella di tua moglie sia una fase? Perché spesso ci sono diverse fasi. Io sono passata dal "non stiamo più insieme ma vorrei restare amici perché ci lega un profondo affetto" al "non rivolgermi più la parola". Che, devo dire, è la fase più serena e meno problematica.

Perché non proponi a tua moglie un percorso di consulenza psicologica durante l'iter della separazione? Potrebbe aiutarvi a trovare dei punti di incontro e farla ragionare.

Comunque io, come ho già detto, sono per il compromesso per il bene dei figli, ma attento a non passarle il messaggio che ti sta bene tutto.
Tieni dei punti fermi e non farti maltrattare!


----------



## alcinoo (21 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. probabilmente ha anche a che fare con le TUE insicurezze, non solo le sue. Direi le "vostre" insicurezze
> 
> E tu ti sei proposto come "centro" della sua soddisfazione, è probabilmente questo era il TUO desiderio principe
> 
> ...


Grazie Skorpio per i tuoi consigli, ma spesso mi sembrano troppo approssimativi e cinici. Hai una famiglia? Hai figli? Hai avuto relazioni stabili?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Grazie Skorpio per i tuoi consigli, ma spesso mi sembrano troppo approssimativi e cinici. Hai una famiglia? Hai figli? Hai avuto relazioni stabili?


Si, c'è e c'è stato un po' di tutto nella mia vita

Io non do generalmente consigli, ho capito da una vita che non servono a nulla, se non quando confermano un qualcosa che si è già deciso dentro

Semplicemente cercavo una chiave di lettura al fatto che tua moglie ti dice che "quel che hai voluto fare lo hai fatto"

Se lo dirà un motivo ci sarà..

E nessuno meglio di te può arrivare a capire questo, tutto qui


----------



## alcinoo (21 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, c'è e c'è stato un po' di tutto nella mia vita
> 
> Io non do generalmente consigli, ho capito da una vita che non servono a nulla, se non quando confermano un qualcosa che si è già deciso dentro
> 
> ...



Le dinamiche di una coppia sono complesse e spesso contraddittorie, perché tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto per lei, e lo abbiamo deciso insieme. 

Ora è arrivato un collegha (il solito str**zo) che le a fatto avances (non solo a lei ma anche a sue colleghe d'ufficio che chiedevano aiuto dicendo "di senti in troppola come il topo con il gatto") fruttando un nostro momento di difficoltà che lei aveva inopportunamento condiviso con amiche. Lei ha provato a "resistere in tutti i modi" come ho conferme dai messaggi scritti. Lui "capisco che non vuoi e ripetterò le tue decisioni" mentre già dicendo questo continuanva a pressarla. Ora anche lui sta passando grossi ca**i con la moglie. 

Con mia moglie ha visto un mondo che nemmeno sapeva di esistere, che era il nostro mondo. 

C'è gente immatura purtroppo, soprattutto in certi luoghi di lavoro sterili che non lasciano altra ambizione che farsi l'amante per piangere sulla propria bassezza. Questa è la cosa triste di tutto la storia.


----------



## Outdider (21 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Le dinamiche di una coppia sono complesse e spesso contraddittorie, perché tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto per lei, e lo abbiamo deciso insieme.
> 
> Ora è arrivato un collegha (il solito str**zo) che le a fatto avances (non solo a lei ma anche a sue colleghe d'ufficio che chiedevano aiuto dicendo "di senti in troppola come il topo con il gatto") fruttando un nostro momento di difficoltà che lei aveva inopportunamento condiviso con amiche. Lei ha provato a "resistere in tutti i modi" come ho conferme dai messaggi scritti. Lui "capisco che non vuoi e ripetterò le tue decisioni" mentre già dicendo questo continuanva a pressarla. Ora anche lui sta passando grossi ca**i con la moglie.
> 
> ...


Non capisco per continui a giustificare tua moglie...dopo tutto se non voleva non scivolava nel letto di un altro. Lui sicuramente ha delle colpe ma la vera colpevole è lei...a mio modo di vedere sia chiaro.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non esiste la necessità di famiglia. Esiste la necessità di serenità, supporto, amore. E questo non dipende dalla forma di famiglia in cui vivi.
> 
> Chi ha necessità di famiglia 'formale' può essere che sia una persona bisognosa di sentirsi omologata e socialmente accettata.
> 
> ...


Io per esempio non ho vissuto uno stigma sociale, ma un'assenza.
Non sono mai stato al centro di niente.
Mia madre si è rifatta una famiglia e ha avuto un altro figlio.
Mio padre ha avuto tantissime donne, manco le ho conosciute tutte.
A me sarebbe bastato anche solo vederli mangiare insieme ogni tanto.
Mai capitato.
Per uscire da un nido dovresti averlo avuto, almeno.
Anche per contestarlo.
Non dico che non mi abbiano voluto bene, a modo loro.
Sono io che credo di non essermi abituato a volerne a loro.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> So che le amiche sedicenni di mia figlia sono tutte delle sbarellate, pur con famiglie tradizionalissime: chi fuma canne, chi pratica autolesionismo, chi scopa con chiunque, chi scappa di casa. Lei mi racconta tutto e a volte scherziamo perché le dico "oh, ma sei tu la figlia di separati, dovresti essere tu fuori di testa"


Non mi sorprende che non lo sia.
L'adolescenza è il periodo in cui la persona attua l'allontanamento dal nucleo parentale e lo fa attraverso la trasgressione, la fuga, la contestazione.
Ma perché questo accada i genitori devono costituire un'immagine assolutamente inaccettabile per un adolescente, cioè tutto quel che non vorrebbe mai essere in quel momento.
Una noiosissima e reazionaria famiglia tradizionale che sia Tempio delle regole costituisce il modello ideale per attuare un percorso di raggiungimento della propria indipendenza.
Non per niente i giovani degli anni 60/70 furono i più contestatori fino ad arrivare progressivamente all'autodistruzione delle droghe dagli anni 80 in poi, quando non restava altro che da distruggere se stessi.
Quegli stessi genitori e quelli delle generazioni successive di conseguenza hanno sofferto in molti casi di una 'sindrome dell'estrema giovinezza' o più che altro sono rimasti adolescenti a vita, in un inutile tentativo di rapportarsi quasi alla pari con i figli fornendo modelli più progressisti e trasgressivi di quelli ritenuti accettabili anche dagli adolescenti.
Per dire, ci sono genitori che fumano le canne e hanno una vita sessuale ostentatamente attiva e talvolta promiscua. All'adolescente rimane la scelta tra essere ancora più pericolosamente trasgressivo o ancorarsi alla famiglia d'origine cercando di costituire un sistema di regole alternativo per inglobarla.
Io dico sempre che occorre un nido su un albero per poter prendere il volo. Senza nido e senza ramo non si impara mai a volare.
E che non è corretto avere figli reazionari e genitori trasgressivi. 
Mia figlia ha avuto un fidanzatino. A un certo punto ha scoperto che lui usciva anche con un'altra e l'ha mollato.
Quando ce l'ha raccontato entrambi abbiamo approvato il suo gesto e condannato il tradimento.
Lei in quel momento non aveva bisogno che di una regola e del fatto che noi insieme la validissimo.
Solo quello.
Sulla base di quella poi farà le sue scelte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Le dinamiche di una coppia sono complesse e spesso contraddittorie, perché tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto per lei, e lo abbiamo deciso insieme.
> 
> Ora è arrivato un collegha (il solito str**zo) che le a fatto avances (non solo a lei ma anche a sue colleghe d'ufficio che chiedevano aiuto dicendo "di senti in troppola come il topo con il gatto") fruttando un nostro momento di difficoltà che lei aveva inopportunamento condiviso con amiche. Lei ha provato a "resistere in tutti i modi" come ho conferme dai messaggi scritti. Lui "capisco che non vuoi e ripetterò le tue decisioni" mentre già dicendo questo continuanva a pressarla. Ora anche lui sta passando grossi ca**i con la moglie.
> 
> ...


se uno non ti piace non ci stai, anche se passa le ore a importunarti.
Purtroppo è così, se invece parliamo di una persona per la quale ogni lasciata persa è un altro discorso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Le dinamiche di una coppia sono complesse e spesso contraddittorie, perché tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto per lei, e lo abbiamo deciso insieme.
> 
> Ora è arrivato un collegha (il solito str**zo) che le a fatto avances (non solo a lei ma anche a sue colleghe d'ufficio che chiedevano aiuto dicendo "di senti in troppola come il topo con il gatto") fruttando un nostro momento di difficoltà che lei aveva inopportunamento condiviso con amiche. Lei ha provato a "resistere in tutti i modi" come ho conferme dai messaggi scritti. Lui "capisco che non vuoi e ripetterò le tue decisioni" mentre già dicendo questo continuanva a pressarla. Ora anche lui sta passando grossi ca**i con la moglie.
> 
> ...


Ma qui non c'è ne lei né il suo amante, si può parlare di noi, e di quello che accade in noi

Ti richiedo: Perché secondo te tua moglie dice che si è fatto tutto quel che volevi tu?

E ti richiedo: che volevi TU in tutti questi anni, per fare quel che hai fatto (sempre tutto quel che voleva lei, secondo te)?

Non sei obbligato a rispondere eh?

Basta dire: non voglio rispondere

Nessun problema


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma qui non c'è ne lei né il suo amante, si può parlare di noi, e di quello che accade in noi
> 
> Ti richiedo: Perché secondo te tua moglie dice che si è fatto tutto quel che volevi tu?
> 
> ...


Per fargli dire che si è meritato le corna?


----------



## alcinoo (22 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma qui non c'è ne lei né il suo amante, si può parlare di noi, e di quello che accade in noi
> 
> Ti richiedo: Perché secondo te tua moglie dice che si è fatto tutto quel che volevi tu?
> 
> ...


Perche mia moglie dice che si è fatto sempre quello che dicevo io? 

Io penso che lei ha fatto quello che volevo io almeno quanto il vice versa.   

Cerco di mettermi dal punto di vista di mia moglie. Inizialmente io ero il carattere forte nella coppia e lei molto insicura ed innamorata di me. Inoltre lei viene da un paese del profondo sud, non era mai andata al cinema o in un pub prima di conoscere me. La prima volta in discoteca si è messa a piangere. Io ho subito provato un forte senso di protezione verso di lei ed in qualche modo ho voluto farla crescere, farle fare esperienze, renderla indipendente. Ora dice che si è sentita sempre giudicata. Questo è stato lo sbaglio di fondo guardando indietro, ma è anche quello che cercava in me, cercava qualcuno che la tirasse fuori dal suo mondo a cui voleva ribellarsi, compreso un padre padrone. 

Purtroppo il suo carattere è estremamente chiuso, spesso musona fin da subito, spesso è infastidita da persone troppo aperte ed espansive. Nel senso che lei parlava poco, modi a volte scontrosi, e si è sempre tenuta tutto dentro. Ad un certo punto ho accettato che lei fosse così pur sapendo che questo avrebbe generato dei problemi di scarsa comunicazione. Ha sempre avuto anche poca iniziativa, quindi ero io spesso a proporre, ma non ottenevo mai risposta ne si ne no. Spesso lei aspattava che io proponessi, e pur non avevendo detto niente, poi si lamentava delle cose fatte. Era difficile organizzare qualsiasi cosa, persino un'uscita con amici, e poi con parenti. Se bisognava uscire iniziava a essere nervosa da ore prima, con colossali ritardi anche in occasioni formali. Era per me difficile cosa volesse. 


Il problema di fondo è ad un certo punto mi sono messo a capofitto sul mio lavoro, che ci ha dato la possibilità di fare molti viaggi. Facevo tutto questo per lei, era la mia musa. Quando ho notato che i pensieri di lavoro, per l'eccitazione del sucesso, mi tenevano sveglio anche di notte, ho iniziato a ridimensionare il tutto. Lei percepiva di essere in secondo piano rispetto ai miei interessi (lavoro, musica, famiglia). Anche per questo ho deciso di mollare tutto e fare un lavoro meno appagante e remurenativo ma più stabile.

Tutto questo detto e ridetto e ridiscusso moltissime volte. Autocritica ne ho fatta anche troppo. Lei invece non ne ha mai fatta. Ha sempre negato suoi errori. e quindi anche qui è sempre stato difficile risolvere nostri proplemi. Ora più che mai autocritica zero per difendersi dai sensi di colpa - in questo la conosco, l'ha sempre fregata l'orgoglio.


----------



## isabel (22 Aprile 2018)

Ciao  [MENTION=7470]alcinoo[/MENTION] più leggo quel che scrivi più ho la sensazione che tu abbia in qualche modo ricoperto e sovrascritto la figura del padre; forse è anche il tuo nick che mi influenza .
Con te, tua moglie è passata dal "padre padrone" al "padre amorevole, accogliente e comprensivo". Ma, pur sempre padre. E il padre e la madre ad un certo punto, quasi imprescindibilmente, vengono "negati".
E mi sembra, magari sbaglio, che tu stia dicendo "che ingrata, dopo quello che ho fatto per lei...ho coltivato una serpe in seno". Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Moni (22 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu come fai a sapere che lavoro fa Danny o io o chiunque qui dentro? Magari Danny alle 21 è ancora in ufficio..
> Non capisco una critica simile verso qualcuno di cui non sai nulla


 
Non è una critica ma una constatazione 
Se hai un certo stipendio e' perché hai raggiunto certe responsabilità e non hai tempo per stare a perdere tempo su di un forum 
Quando parlava di stipendi e istat ecc ha ragione ma è altrettanto vero che in Italia c'è gente che pur di non fare un ora in più o 20 km sta comodo dove sta 
Esattamente come lo stare  in una coppia che coppia non è più in nome dei figli 
Per me è sopratutto comodità 
Vi aspetto quando saranno grandi e indipendenti sti figli


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non è una critica ma una constatazione
> Se hai un certo stipendio e' perché hai raggiunto certe responsabilità e non hai tempo per stare a perdere tempo su di un forum
> Quando parlava di stipendi e istat ecc ha ragione ma è altrettanto vero che in Italia c'è gente che pur di non fare un ora in più o 20 km sta comodo dove sta
> Esattamente come lo stare  in una coppia che coppia non è più in nome dei figli
> ...


Ma chi sei?


----------



## Moni (22 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> È sicuramente un tipo di disgrazia. I figli soffrono moltissimo. Se incominci una vita con un'altra persona, poi, prima di trovare un equilibrio ci vuole tempo e fatica.
> Una parte di me si sentirà sempre in colpa nei confronti dei miei figli per aver preso la decisione di separarmi. Ci sarà sempre una parte di me che si sentirà in debito con loro.
> 
> Quando hai figli vorresti dare loro il meglio, una vita perfetta. Ma non sempre puoi garantirgliela.
> ...


Quoto tutto

Io sono figlia di separati tardivi 
Magari si fossero separati prima 
Loro credevano di celare bene ma io ho ricordi di una donna insoddisfatta e la sua insoddisfazione era mal  celata male nonostante fosse un'ottima mamma

Eravamo una famiglia ma loro non erano una coppia e che non facessero sesso da anni allora non sapevo definirlo ma si avvertiva 
Sono cresciuta portandomi appresso questo è i miei rapporti ne sono stati influenzati
Io l'ho scoperto dopo anni di terapia 
Mia mamma adesso e serena con un nuovo compagno che fa anche da nonno ai suoi nipoti acquisiti e vederla invecchiare finalmente serena e' un regalo che la vita le ha fatto 
Mio padre altrettanto 
Sono amici e si capiscono meglio adesso di prima 
Semplicemente non avevano il coraggio e mi fanno tenerezza perché adesso da adulta comprendo le loro fatiche 

Vedo intorno a me famiglie allargate più sane e ragazzini più sereni di altre famiglie classiche dove sotto un tappeto di ipocrisia c'è nascosto di tutto 

Essere figli di divorziati non è una vergogna , e' doloroso e tutti vorremmo la famiglia felice ma sappiamo bene quanto sia difficile 
La vita è anche dolore si sa ma è fondamentale come si affronta e come ci si attrezza per provare ad essere felici 
Qui in questo forum è un continuo scoprire quanta infelicità ..e quante giustificazioni

La coppia non è famiglia e viceversa 
Perfetto se si riesce ad essere entrambi ma se così non è o non è più meglio guardare in faccia la realtà . 
Prima che sia tardi .


----------



## Moni (22 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma chi sei?


E tu?


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E tu?


Quello che rompe i coglioni e le pucchiacchelle


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E tu?


E tu a chi rompi i coglioni ai cornuti, ai fedifraghi o a chi non lavora e scrive durante l’orario di lavoro? Mica sei un’altra maestrina brunettiana?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Perche mia moglie dice che si è fatto sempre quello che dicevo io?
> 
> Io penso che lei ha fatto quello che volevo io almeno quanto il vice versa.
> 
> ...


Ho capito.. ma .. a questo punto qui, che te ne faresti eventualmente Delle sue autocritiche?

Se lei sul piatto mette il fatto che non vuole più star con te, non è questa cosa che devi prendere per buona, al di là di ogni autocritica?

Una autocritica fatta da te, serve a te per il futuro (senza lei, che ti dice che NON vuole più avere a che fare con te)

Chi non fa autocritica fotte se stesso, e si prepara a pestare di nuovo la merda alla prossima curva

Non fa autocritica? Problemi suoi, no?

E quoto   [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION] .. secondo me hai alimentato un rapporto che ti faceva in qualche modo "controllare lei" nei suoi comportamenti anche capricciosi

E il tuo volere era "controllare" attraverso il tuo assecondarla come bambina

Volevi fare il papà.

Capita. Pure a me è capitato più e più volte

Ma io non sono e non voglio più essere il papà di nessuna, eccezion fatta per i miei figli.

E ogni ambizione che coltivassi ad esserlo, mi preparo a godere per fare il papà con una che me lo facesse fare, e a prenderlo nel culo quando mia "figlia" un giorno mi andrà nel culo

Come ogni figlio a un bel momento va nel culo in qualche maniera e a qualche livello al genitore..  e fa e decide da se

Si chiama diventare adulti


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non è una critica ma una constatazione
> Se hai un certo stipendio e' perché hai raggiunto certe responsabilità e non hai tempo per stare a perdere tempo su di un forum
> Quando parlava di stipendi e istat ecc ha ragione ma è altrettanto vero che in Italia c'è gente che pur di non fare un ora in più o 20 km sta comodo dove sta
> Esattamente come lo stare  in una coppia che coppia non è più in nome dei figli
> ...


Cosa ti infastidisce di preciso?

Ma non del forum eh..?

Cosa è che fa uscire queste tue considerazioni?

Sembra che tu ce l'abbia con qualcuno/una a te vicino in qualche modo, che secondo te non si è "impegnato" abbastanza nel suo passato per far qualcosa che ti avrebbe in qualche modo restituito benessere

Con chi ce l'hai di preciso?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non è una critica ma una constatazione
> Se hai un certo stipendio e' perché hai raggiunto certe responsabilità e non hai tempo per stare a perdere tempo su di un forum
> Quando parlava di stipendi e istat ecc ha ragione ma è altrettanto vero che in Italia c'è gente che pur di non fare un ora in più o 20 km sta comodo dove sta
> Esattamente come lo stare  in una coppia che coppia non è più in nome dei figli
> ...


Appunto tu come fai a sapere che danny o alti qui non stiano oltre l’orario di lavoro e che non  facciano più di 20 km per recarsi sul posto di lavoro? 
Sulla coppia e i figli grandi hai sicuramente per molti casi ragione oppure ci sono altre motivazioni che per mille motivi qui non si dicono.


----------



## alcinoo (22 Aprile 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao  @_alcinoo_ più leggo quel che scrivi più ho la sensazione che tu abbia in qualche modo ricoperto e sovrascritto la figura del padre; forse è anche il tuo nick che mi influenza .
> Con te, tua moglie è passata dal "padre padrone" al "padre amorevole, accogliente e comprensivo". Ma, pur sempre padre. E il padre e la madre ad un certo punto, quasi imprescindibilmente, vengono "negati".
> E mi sembra, magari sbaglio, che tu stia dicendo "che ingrata, dopo quello che ho fatto per lei...ho coltivato una serpe in seno". Mi sbaglio?


Hai colto nel segno. :up:

Credo sia successo questo sensa volerlo. Ed è su questo che sto lavorando. 

La storia è finita. Razionalmente non ci sono più margini per riparare.  Forse sono io a non volerlo, forse non l'ho mai veramente voluto. Forse non ho mai realmente mai voluto perdonare. Forse ho pensato, bene "è l'occasione per togliermela dai piedi".

Eppure non è così. Non può finire così fra noi. Eppure il cuore mi dice altro. C'è una lucina. Ne soffrò e non lo accetto, ma .....

.... ma se dovesse in qualche modo ripartire la storia. Se dovessimo nel corso di lunghi anni rimettere insieme i cocci, so che la nostra relazione sarebbe diversa. Non ricadrò nelle vesti del padre amorevole, accogliente e comprenivo. Solo come persone nuove potremmo riuscire a ripartire, con ruoli nuovi. Per il momento l'apertura di  questo sceniario solo per parlare. La storia è finita. 

Dopotutto...
"che ingrata, dopo quello che ho fatto per lei...ho coltivato una serpe in seno". Come posso perdonarla.


----------



## alcinoo (22 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa ti infastidisce di preciso?
> 
> Ma non del forum eh..?
> 
> ...


Anche io skorpio mi domandavo con chi ce l'hai. 

Con chi prova a tenere insieme le famiglie?


----------



## isabel (22 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno. :up:
> 
> Credo sia successo questo sensa volerlo. Ed è su questo che sto lavorando.
> 
> ...


E' una buona cosa che tu ci stia lavorando. Ma sei sicuro che sia successo "per caso", senza volerlo?
Magari è successo perché, in molti momenti, tutti e due avevate proprio bisogno di questa "ripartizione" dei ruoli, e più che "senza volerlo" a me verrebbe da dire che sia successo "senza sapere di volerlo".
La prima cosa che verrebbe da chiedermi, al netto di dove si sia arrivati, è "cosa mi è piaciuto di questo ruolo?". 
Io non penso che i ruoli nelle coppie siano così...casuali; penso anche che staccarsi dal bisogno che in noi, soddisfano certe posizioni, sia doloroso. E' doloroso per te e lo è per lei. Ma lei, tradendoti...li ha messi in discussione questi ruoli. Tu, li avresti voluti mantenere inalterati?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Anche io skorpio mi domandavo con chi ce l'hai.
> 
> Con chi prova a tenere insieme le famiglie?


Direi che non ce l'ho ne con chi vuol tenere insieme una famiglia, ne con chi la vuole sotterrare.. 

Penso che chi voglia tenere insieme una famiglia come premessa debba avere l'ascolto dell'altro, con quel che ha da dire, anche di brutto o di scomodo.

E cercare di capire il "perché" lo dice

Senza questa premessa, temo che quello che in apparenza si cerca di tenere insieme, sia solo una parvenza di famiglia

Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende che non lo sia.
> L'adolescenza è il periodo in cui la persona attua l'allontanamento dal nucleo parentale e lo fa attraverso la trasgressione, la fuga, la contestazione.
> Ma perché questo accada i genitori devono costituire un'immagine assolutamente inaccettabile per un adolescente, cioè tutto quel che non vorrebbe mai essere in quel momento.
> Una noiosissima e reazionaria famiglia tradizionale che sia Tempio delle regole costituisce il modello ideale per attuare un percorso di raggiungimento della propria indipendenza.
> ...


Mi pare un'altra generalizzazione.
Io non sono mai stata una figlia trasgressiva, mai fumato una sigaretta fino ai 40 anni, mai ubriacata prima dei vent'anni, mai fatto sesso prima dei 18 anni. Eppure avevo una famiglia normalissima.
Semplicemente non sentivo il bisogno di affermarmi in quel modo.
Andavo bene a scuola, mi sono costruita il mio percorso e mi sono fatta la mia vita, esattamente come l'ho voluta. Ho un lavoro che amo e la famiglia che desidero. Credo di aver imparato a volare anche senza distruggermi o trasgredire.

Semplicemente siamo diversi. E ognuno ha la sua strada. Non ci sono regole.

Perdonami ma trovo queste generalizzazioni poco adatte a me. Generalizzare è rassicurante, a volte può confermarci quando abbiamo bisogno di solide verità a cui appoggiarci. Io preferisco farmi un'idea contestualizzando ed evitando verità precostituite.


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> Io sono figlia di separati tardivi
> Magari si fossero separati prima
> ...


Inutile dire che capisco e condivido perfettamente.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mi pare un'altra generalizzazione.
> Io non sono mai stata una figlia trasgressiva, mai fumato una sigaretta fino ai 40 anni, mai ubriacata prima dei vent'anni, mai fatto sesso prima dei 18 anni. Eppure avevo una famiglia normalissima.
> Semplicemente non sentivo il bisogno di affermarmi in quel modo.
> Andavo bene a scuola, mi sono costruita il mio percorso e mi sono fatta la mia vita, esattamente come l'ho voluta. Ho un lavoro che amo e la famiglia che desidero. Credo di aver imparato a volare anche senza distruggermi o trasgredire.
> ...


Tu non hai avuto bisogno di contestare i tuoi genitori per diventare adulta, ma noi non stavamo parlando di te, ma degli esempi che hai citato. 
Non siamo tutti uguali.
Come tu hai fatto il tuo percorso altri ne hanno fatti altri, ma quello che che è necessario per l'adolescente è interrompere il legame di dipendenza  acquisendo autonomia dai genitori, e questo può avvenire in tante maniere, ognuna diversa perché diversi sono figli e i genitori in gioco, i loro caratteri e le loro esperienze.
Ma se questo legame è GIA' interrotto allora nascono sempre dei problemi.
Anche qui il singolo caso costituisce la differenza, ma è doveroso ricordare che una separazione ha sempre conseguenze sui figli (non per niente spesso richiede l'intervento degli psicologi quando si manifestano i sintomi) e che può essere anche più devastante durante il periodo dell'adolescenza, proprio per le ragioni che ho spiegato.
Questo non vuol dire che non ci debba separare ma che si devono attuare tutti gli strumenti necessari per ridurre l'impatto sui figli, cosa che molti trascurano di fare pensando che "si possa essere ugualmente buoni genitori anche se separati".
Sì, ma non è quello il problema. Se si nega che un bambino abbia bisogno una famiglia, padre e madre, unita e un adolescente necessiti di una famiglia integra da cui staccarsi e non di una famiglia che si divide in quel momento in cui lui ha già enormi difficoltà per portare a termine il suo percorso, allora sorgono i grandi problemi, conseguenza di una sottovalutazione delle conseguenze.
Anche qui, non si possono a priori stabilire quali siano le conseguenze che varieranno caso per caso. Ma qui si parla a livello generico, altrimenti scriveremmo libri.


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non hai avuto bisogno di contestare i tuoi genitori per diventare adulta, ma noi non stavamo parlando di te, ma degli esempi che hai citato.
> Non siamo tutti uguali.
> Come tu hai fatto il tuo percorso altri ne hanno fatti altri, ma quello che che è necessario per l'adolescente è interrompere il legame di dipendenza  acquisendo autonomia dai genitori, e questo può avvenire in tante maniere, ognuna diversa perché diversi sono figli e i genitori in gioco, i loro caratteri e le loro esperienze.
> Ma se questo legame è GIA' interrotto allora nascono sempre dei problemi.
> ...


Appunto. Le conseguenze variano caso per caso.
La separazione è un dolore, ma non è la fine del mondo. Tu ne sei rimasto traumatizzato, per altri figli può essere un momento di crisi che si supera, per altri ancora una benedizione perché l'atmosfera di disistima che si respira in casa è deleteria.

Così come per alcuni non è necessario avere un'adolescenza fatta di continue trasgressioni per imparare a volare.

Ogni vita è diversa e non ci sono verità assolute.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Appunto. Le conseguenze variano caso per caso.
> La separazione è un dolore, ma non è la fine del mondo. Tu ne sei rimasto traumatizzato, per altri figli può essere un momento di crisi *che si supera*, per altri ancora una benedizione perché l'atmosfera di disistima che si respira in casa è deleteria.
> 
> Così come per alcuni non è necessario avere un'adolescenza fatta di continue trasgressioni per imparare a volare.
> ...


Non ci siamo capiti.
E' ovvio che ogni caso faccia storia a sé, ma quello che è sbagliato affermare è che la separazione imposta non costituisca un problema per i figli perché tanto "si può essere genitori ugualmente anche da separati" e perché "si è convinti di esserlo".
No, non è mai la stessa cosa. Non si può negare che tra costituire *una* parte di una famiglia unita e essere il figlio di *due* genitori vi sia differenza.
Quindi quando ci si separa bisognerebbe fornire ai figli gli strumenti per rendere meno traumatico questo passaggio avendo coscienza della presenza di un problema. Che non si supera se non si agisce correttamente, con la conseguenza che andrà poi a influire pesantemente sulle scelte da adulti.
Se diventa addirittura una benedizione comunque significa che ci sono problemi anche più gravi a monte che uno rischia di portarsi dietro tutta la vita se non affrontati per tempo.
Io contesto il concetto "Mi separo perché io adulto voglio e posso farlo e questo non comporterà conseguenze su chi dovrà accettare questa mia decisione pur vedendosi sconvolta la vita, come un figlio, perché noi genitori saremo ugualmente bravissimi, quindi che si sia separati o si conviva non cambia niente".
E' un profondo inganno. 
E' un po' come se io stessi dicendo "Guarda che non mettere le cinture a un bambino seduto davanti in auto in caso di incidente può portare a trovarselo spappolato dall'airbag" e tu mi rispondessi "Ma, tanti non le mettono, non hanno mai avuto incidenti e i figli son vivi".
Ti può andare bene, però tra l'avere le cinture allacciate e non averle c'è comunque differenza.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti.
> E' ovvio che ogni caso faccia storia a sé, ma quello che è sbagliato affermare è che la separazione imposta non costituisca un problema per i figli perché tanto "si può essere genitori ugualmente anche da separati" e perché "si è convinti di esserlo".
> No, non è mai la stessa cosa. Non si può negare che tra costituire *una* parte di una famiglia unita e essere il figlio di *due* genitori vi sia differenza.
> Quindi quando ci si separa bisognerebbe fornire ai figli gli strumenti per rendere meno traumatico questo passaggio avendo coscienza della presenza di un problema. Che non si supera se non si agisce correttamente, con la conseguenza che andrà poi a influire pesantemente sulle scelte da adulti.
> ...


Vabbè.
Anche  "stare insieme a tutti i costi" può essere traumatico. Chiaro che se hai come riferimento quello che è l'ottimale  (famiglia unita anche nei disaccordi e nei problemi), allora ogni altra soluzione e' peggiore per un figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Anche  "stare insieme a tutti i costi" può essere traumatico. Chiaro che se hai come riferimento quello che è l'ottimale  (famiglia unita anche nei disaccordi e nei problemi), allora ogni altra soluzione e' peggiore per un figlio.


Ma è la filosofia di Catalano.
La realtà è che se non ci sono le condizioni per stare insieme, non ci sono.
Se si sta insieme è perché lì si vuole stare, nonostante tutto.
Tutte ke altre considerazioni sono argomenti che si usano per convincere gli altri o se stessi che sia inevitabile fare ciò che si è già deciso di fare.

Ricordo una vecchia utente, amica, che era sicura di separarsi quando il figlio avesse fatto la maturità, per non turbarlo, poi toccò alla figlia, poi, naturalmente, la laurea di entrambi e quindi il master. Ora entrambi vivono in un’altra città. E pure ha detto che avrebbe dovuto cambiare casa e era l’occasione per prendere due appartamenti. Beh non ci ho più creduto. Non voleva separarsi e bon.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Anche  "stare insieme a tutti i costi" può essere traumatico. *Chiaro che se hai come riferimento quello che è l'ottimale  (famiglia unita anche nei disaccordi e nei problemi), allora ogni altra soluzione e' peggiore per un figlio*.


Lo stai dicendo anche tu.
L'ottimale è la famiglia unita che sa risolvere i disaccordi e i problemi.
Il resto è sempre peggiorativo per un figlio. 
Va semplicemente accettata questa semplice constatazione.
Poi ci si può separare e prendere qualsiasi decisione che da adulti si voglia imporre anche ai figli.
Nessuno nega che lo si possa fare se lo si vuol fare.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è la filosofia di Catalano.
> La realtà è che se non ci sono le condizioni per stare insieme, non ci sono.
> Se si sta insieme è perché lì si vuole stare, nonostante tutto.
> Tutte ke altre considerazioni sono argomenti che si usano per convincere gli altri o se stessi che sia inevitabile fare ciò che si è già deciso di fare.
> ...


Vero.

E poi vero anche che i figli stanno bene con genitori fondamentalmente sereni. Non è questione che  "separati o non separati, fa lo stesso". Non fa lo stesso. Ma come non fa lo stesso crescere in due famiglie dove non c'è  (nell'una) e c'è  (nell'altra) rispetto e dialogo RECIPROCO. Poi ci sono anche coloro che si lamentano un po' di tutto, ma quel tutto alla fine scelgono. Capisco anche loro. Del resto credo che personalmente mi sarebbe bastato poco per essere pure io nel novero di costoro. Un minimo di rispetto in più. Ma la domanda se saremmo stati in grado di dare un modello migliore a nostro figlio, lo stesso mi rimane.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo stai dicendo anche tu.
> L'ottimale è la famiglia unita che sa risolvere i disaccordi e i problemi.
> Il resto è sempre peggiorativo per un figlio.
> Va semplicemente accettata questa semplice constatazione.
> ...


Avevo l'impressione che tu vedessi a prescindere la separazione come una condizione peggiorativa a priori rispetto a qualsiasi altra scelta, al di fuori di questo ottimale.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Anche  "stare insieme a tutti i costi" può essere traumatico. .


Sono dinamiche che mi sbalordivano già a 25 anni

Ricordo liti INFINITE di un mio amico x fare insieme alla fidanzata Delle cose

Cinema o teatro?

Potevano litigare da lunedì a venerdì per l'uscita del sabato

Ma era Imprescindibile fare una cosa insieme

Piuttosto col grugno, ma insieme


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è la filosofia di Catalano.
> La realtà è che se non ci sono le condizioni per stare insieme, non ci sono.
> Se si sta insieme è perché lì si vuole stare, nonostante tutto.
> *Tutte ke altre considerazioni sono argomenti che si usano per convincere gli altri o se stessi che sia inevitabile fare ciò che si è già deciso di fare.
> ...


Ma no... 
Non è che se si ricorda a chi, da adulto, si separa, che la cosa può comportare conseguenze per i figli, si usano argomenti per giustificare _vedi neretto_ (...) etc etc secondo i soliti dogmi rituali oggi tanto propagandati per motivare una non facile assunzione di responsabilità da adulti.
Si ricorda solo ai genitori che esistono anche i figli verso i quali sono responsabili.
E non è cosa che darei così tanto per scontata.
Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte. Ma che qualcuno affermi che la presenza dei figli non debba avere alcun peso nella valutazione di una separazione a me lascia più che perplesso.
Ma che è un figlio? Un accessorio della vita familiare (non di coppia, che è un'altra cosa) o il fulcro della stessa?
Voglio dire: io sono stato ampiamente criticato per non essermi separato.
Ma perché? Sono ben contento di non averlo fatto. E di avere superato il tradimento avendo adeguate motivazioni di supporto per continuare a stare in coppia.
Tra le quali anche mia figlia. Perché no?


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono dinamiche che mi sbalordivano già a 25 anni
> 
> Ricordo liti INFINITE di un mio amico x fare insieme alla fidanzata Delle cose
> 
> ...


Spero per loro che si siano lasciati.
E' una dinamica che comunque purtroppo non mi e' estranea.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Avevo l'impressione che tu vedessi a prescindere la separazione come una condizione peggiorativa a priori rispetto a qualsiasi altra scelta, al di fuori di questo ottimale.
> Tutto qui.


Ma una famiglia disastrata è un problema a prescindere dalla separazione, che avvenga o meno.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no...
> Non è che se si ricorda a chi, da adulto, si separa, che la cosa può comportare conseguenze per i figli, si usano argomenti triti e ritriti per giustificare _vedi neretto_ (...) etc est secondo i soliti dogmi rituali oggi tanto propagandati per motivare la non assunzione di responsabilità da adulti.
> Si ricorda solo ai genitori che esistono anche i figli verso i quali sono responsabili.
> E non è cosa che darei così tanto per scontata.
> ...


Io ti quoto sul sottolineato

A volte sento dire "i figli capiranno.."

Capiranno un cazzo

Perché per capire bisogna spiegare prima e agire poi

Possibilmente in accordo e complicità

E anche quella è fatica, TANTA.

Altro che "i figli capiranno..." Capiranno una sega

Altrimenti capiranno solo che avevano 2 genitori di merda


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spero per loro che si siano lasciati.
> E' una dinamica che comunque purtroppo non mi e' estranea.


No non si sono lasciati 

Però non so come vadano ora


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti quoto sul sottolineato
> 
> A volte sento dire "i figli capiranno.."
> 
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda: come lo spiegheresti, a un bimbo di tre anni?

Io ci ho provato. Gli ho detto che mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo, ma che continueranno a volere bene a lui. Dopo di che, si è ancor più abituato a non vederci più insieme.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti quoto sul sottolineato
> 
> A volte sento dire "i figli capiranno.."
> 
> ...


... due genitori che hanno fatto i cazzi loro, pensando a come gestire la loro separazione  da adulti, dando per scontato che lo sconvolgimento per i figli sarebbe stata una cosa passeggera.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... due genitori che hanno fatto i cazzi loro, pensando a come gestire la loro separazione da adulti, dando per scontato che lo sconvolgimento per i figli sarebbe stata una cosa passeggera.


Concordo

Che poi essere genitori di merda mica è un reato, basta saperlo e portare la merda con dignità

Non si può essere bravi in tutto


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> Che poi essere genitori di merda mica è un reato, basta saperlo e portare la merda con dignità
> 
> Non si può essere bravi in tutto


Vero.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.


Per inciso .. e per non essere frainteso

Sono parimenti genitori di merda (per me) quelli che stanno insieme e non parlano, non si sorridono, in casa si ignorano, litigano pesantemente dei cazzi loro davanti ai figli

La differenza non la fa lo stare insieme

La differenza per me la fa il pensare, nelle varie circostanze "i figli capiranno.."

Giusto x chiarire


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per inciso .. e per non essere frainteso
> 
> Sono parimenti genitori di merda (per me) quelli che stanno insieme e non parlano, non si sorridono, in casa si ignorano, litigano pesantemente dei cazzi loro davanti ai figli
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.
E' la responsabilità dell'essere genitori
(che in teoria dovrebbe costituire da modello per i figli)


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti quoto sul sottolineato
> 
> A volte sento dire "i figli capiranno.."
> 
> ...


Una separazione va sempre rielaborata insieme ai figli. Come ogni altro fatto che tocca le loro vite.

E come ogni esperienza critica, non è detto che viverla nel modo giusto non porti anche conseguenze positive. 

Si può imparare anche nelle difficoltà e, superando le, trovare risorse e forze che in altre situazioni più "facili" non si sarebbero sperimentate.

È una possibilità. Certo un genitore deve investire molto in questo. Non tutti nel dolore e nella rabbia di una separazione o nell'euforia di nuovi amori riescono a trovare questo importantissimo spazio e riservarlo ai figli. Ma bisogna.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Una separazione va sempre rielaborata insieme ai figli. Come ogni altro fatto che tocca le loro vite.
> 
> E come ogni esperienza critica, non è detto che viverla nel modo giusto non porti anche conseguenze positive.
> 
> ...


Sempre.

Vanno accompagnati sempre, e comunque quando e loro preclusa una comprensione pulita, che riempiono con loro idee

Anche quando mio figlio viene e mi dice "mamma è nervosa, perché?" (E ci prende sempre, quando lo nota)

Io cerco di spiegare.. non scarico mai

E poi gli dico: abbi coraggio, dillo anche a lei che "vedi questo" non tenerlo dentro, anche se nega, anche se si arrabbia mostrale quello che senti

I figli devono "vedere" dopo aver "sentito"

Il far "vedere" sta al genitore

Nel modo migliore che si può.. ovviamente


----------

